#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-16
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha allemaal
<hajour> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour
<hajour> MrChrisDruif,  jacky is weg van speechcontrol team signed out bij alles zonder een reden te geven
<hajour> zijn aan het uitzoeken wat er aan de hand is
<hajour> ik voelde het al aankomen want hij deed laatste anderhalve maand al bijna niks meer maar ben verbaasd over de manier waarop
<leoquant> hajour, jacky was deze morgen nog in het speech kanaal
<hajour> ja nu niet meer en is ook signed out bij all van speechcontrol op launchpad zonder een reden te geven heel erg raar
<leoquant> ook bij wintermute hajour ?
<hajour> geen  idee niet gekeken nog
<leoquant> ik zou vragen om een bemiddelaar via ubuntu-beginners, waar jullie beiden inzitten
<hajour> ik heb het net gehoord ik ben net terug van een iq test van artsen
<hajour> heb al gevraagd of cprofit wist wat er aan de hand is
<hajour> hij gaat kijken of hij erachter kan komen
<MrChrisDruif> hajour; ik heb je PM'ed
<leoquant> aan de andere kant is iedereen vrij te komen en te gaan.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<hajour> ja maar beetje raar om niet te zeggen zonder waarschuwing of wat dan ook zo ineens weg te gaan als je hooddef bent
<hajour> hoofd dev
<leoquant> ja, dat soort dingen zijn moeilijk, des te drin gender zijn misschien de redenen van j.
<leoquant> goedemiddag trouwens allen
<hajour> ja ok klopt hoop trouwens wel dat het hem goed zal gaan verder
<hajour> ik ben niet boos hoor
<hajour> alleen verbaasd
<leoquant> The Budapest Ubuntu Developer Summit (UDS-O) kicked off on Monday, May 9, at the Corinthia Hotel. "Accessibility is one of our core values as a project,"
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen toch leoquant ?
<hajour> mooi leoquant
<leoquant> prachtig van canon./ubuntu
<leoquant> ben de link kwijt....:/
<leoquant> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/UDS-Budapest-Accessibility-and-User-Experience-Take-Center-Stage
<leoquant> It only makes sense for people to participate if they share our values." He then reviewed those values, starting with governance
<leoquant> back to governance is inderdaad key
<leoquant> mooi
<hajour> hi Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> hoi hajour
 * Rachelle is gesloopt
<hajour> o waarom dan Rachelle ?
<Rachelle> slecht geslapen + voorbereiding test project + test project
<Rachelle> test ging wel goed :)
<hajour> dat is fijn om te horen Rachelle  :)
<Rachelle> wel wat kleine bugs maar goed
<hajour> nu tijd voor wat ontspanning denk ik Rachelle ?
<Rachelle> de functionaliteit die we getest hebben werkte voor 98%
<Rachelle> uhu
<hajour> klinkt goed Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> jep :)
<Rachelle> komende week die bugsjes fixen en dan de laatste grote functionaliteit erin :)
<Rachelle> van de andere groep was de test en ramp >:)
<hajour> mm minder voor hun
 * Rachelle grijnst 
<hajour> :)
<Rachelle> altijd leuk als je tegenstanders falen :p
<hajour> ja ok als het je tegenstanders zijn kan ik me voorstellen dan :)
<Rachelle> maar 1 van de 2 groepen "wint" (software wordt in gebruik genomen)
<hajour> goed gedaan Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> is niet niet allen mijn werk hoor :p
<Rachelle> we maken dit met 6 man
<Rachelle> helaas onbetaald -_-'
<hajour> goed gedaan door jou groep dan Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> thanks :)
<Rachelle> echt achterlijk dat je zoiets voor een echte aanbieder op school moet maken
<hajour> ja vind ik ook
<Rachelle> 20 weken * 15 uur per week * 6 man = 1800 uur!
<hajour> gratis developers voor bedrijf
<Rachelle> bij een commercieel bedrijf mocht je voor dit geintje mooi 14K af tikken
<RawChid> Is toch beter dan alleen maar theoretische dingen doen
<RawChid> Jullie zijn studenten, en die mogen fouten maken
<hajour> dat is waar maar Rachelle  heeft gelijk .ideeen brengen ook geld op RawChid
<Rachelle> zeker RawChid, maar dit is gewoon studenten als goedkope werknemers misbruiken
<RawChid> Uiteraard is het aantrekkelijk voor dat bedrijf. Maar voor jullie toch een mooie kans om eens iets in de praktijk te doen, ipv op school :P
<Rachelle> Dit is niet de eerste keer hoor. heel veel projecten gaat het zo
<Rachelle> Die vent gaat er straks dik geld mee verdienen wij mogen blij zijn als onze naam vermeld wordt -_-'
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<Rachelle> maar ja wat doe je er tegen?
<hajour> sorry all ik moet eten tot later
<Rachelle> smakelijk hajour
<Rachelle> hoi lordnoid
<lordnoid> he RawChid
<lordnoid> oeps
<lordnoid> Rachelle
<Rachelle> :)
<RawChid> Dag lordnoid
<Rachelle> pfff die types die zeuren over de problemen met psn nu.  Wat verwacht je als iedereen tegelijk online probeert te komen -_-'
<StefandeVries> en Dropbox schijnt ook weer klanten bedrogen te hebben
 * StefandeVries fluistert iets over pre-sync encryption
<Rachelle> uhu
<Rachelle> heel veel mensen tegelijk online komen == onbedoelde dDos
<RawChid> Wat heeft Dropbox misdaan dan StefandeVries?
<Rachelle> niet eerlijk gezegd dat de medewerkers de boel in kunnen zien
<StefandeVries> Yup
<StefandeVries> En overheidsdiensten, geloof ik
<Rachelle> had je eigenlijk anders verwacht?
<StefandeVries> nee, natuurlijk niet
<StefandeVries> elke dienst naait je waar je bij staat
<StefandeVries> daarom vertrouw ik alleen hun infrastructuur, en zelfs die nooit volledig
<Rachelle> uhu. daarom zelf ook nog encrypten
<Rachelle> "if it sounds to good to be true (die prijs), it probaly is
<StefandeVries> precies wat ik al zei
<StefandeVries> dat kost op een hedendaagse pc ook geen moeite meer
<Rachelle> mijn schijven zijn ook versleuteld:) al zal het de aivd ed niet lang tegenhouden
<StefandeVries> Bij de volgende installatie mijn partities ook :)
<StefandeVries> Tsja, een normale dief zal het wel tegenhouden
<StefandeVries> die wordt al bang bij het zien van iets anders dan Windows XP/Vista/7
<Rachelle> ik gebruik gewoon de standaard encryptie van ubuntu, maar volgens mij versleuteld die niet de complete bestanden
<Rachelle> ach ja dieven en concurenten houd het tegen
<erkan^> wie zijn dieven?
<StefandeVries> Rachelle: ik doe het altijd via truecrypt
<Rachelle> gaat om versleutelde schijven erkan^ ;)
<erkan^> ow
<Rachelle> StefandeVries bij mij gaat het gewoon om dieven tegen te houden en dan is die ingebouwde encryptie genoeg
<Rachelle> het hoeft niet de aivd en fbi buiten te sluiten :p
<leoquant> Rachelle, is comprimeren met een wachtwoord ook netjes als "beveiliging"?
<Rachelle> niet als je het constant moeten aanpassen :p
<RawChid> leoquant, nee
<leoquant> ubuntuforums is zo aardig dat aan te raden...
<RawChid> Mja, ach, misschien is het ook wel goed genoeg
<RawChid> Voor de gemiddelde mensch
<leoquant> truecrypt heeft een lousy license
<RawChid> Ik kijk nog een keer naar je aanhalingstekens :P
<leoquant> volgens fedora
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> The TrueCrypt software is under a poor license, which is not only non-free, but has the potential to be actively dangerous to end users or distributors who agree to it, opening them to possible legal action even if they abide by all of the licensing terms, depending on the intent of the upstream copyright holder. Fedora continues to make efforts to try to work with the TrueCrypt upstream to fix all of the issues
<leoquant> in their license so that it can be considered Free, but have not yet been successful.
<leoquant> Fedora Suggests: Avoid this software entirely.
<leoquant> luks dan maar?
<hajour> sorry ik moet even me dochtertje aandacht geven ze voelt zich niet helemaal lekker en wil even wat aandacht van mij.waarschijnlijk heeft ze griep ofzo want ze heeft hoofdpijn buikpijn en koorts
<hajour> ik zal later weer op irc zijn
<Rachelle> doei hajour
<leoquant> rustig aan hajour
<leoquant> zo'n kind kun je niet encrypten...
<StefandeVries> 32ste noten zijn een crime
<leoquant> net al hawkings
<leoquant> die zegt dat god niet bestaat....nou ja!
<hajour> ? leoquant
<StefandeVries> hoe durft-ie :)
<leoquant> haj een bron?
<leoquant> tabfail
<leoquant> komt ie
<hajour> ok nu even in de war
<leoquant> Hawking: Leven na de dood is voor mensen die bang zijn
<leoquant> In 'Het grote ontwerp', zijn laatste boek dat vorig jaar verscheen, schreef Hawking al dat het 'niet nodig is om God erbij te halen (...) om het universum aan de gang te krijgen'.
<hajour> bedoelde dit leoquant  >>> zo'n kind kun je niet encrypten...
<leoquant> o dat was een grapje...,
 * leoquant maakt zich heel klein nu...
<StefandeVries> ent erecht
<hajour> a ok ja dacht het al maar weet niet wat encrypten betekend gebrek aan onderwijs he :)
<leoquant> hajour, ik weet feitelijk niets van encryptie
<leoquant> ik gebruik het, maar dat is niet hetzelfde
<erkan^> is encryptie gevaarlijkk, Rachelle ?
<hajour> is nu heel nieuwsgierig wat encrypten betekend
<hajour> + /me hehe
<leoquant> encrypten is fout Nederlands ook toch RawChid ?
<RawChid> Mwa
<StefandeVries> encrypteren of versleutelen is beter
<Rachelle> neuh erkan^ :P
<erkan^> ow
<RawChid> Versleutelen is het goede Nederlandse woord
<StefandeVries> ta-da
<RawChid> Maar encrypten hoor ik veel vaker ;)
<hajour> ok bedankt voor de uitleg nu snap ik ook het grapje :)  hehe
 * leoquant leest verder: er zijn duizenden heelallen/hellals, RawChid  help!
<leoquant> hij gaat maar door hawking...
<StefandeVries> heelallen
<RawChid> Oh, is hij van het multiversum
<hajour> tot later all
<hajour> :)
<leoquant> doeg1
<RawChid> Met 1000-en universa
<leoquant> RawChid, ja blijkbaar
<leoquant> hij moet over een meta-brein beschikken
<leoquant> M-theorie dus
<leoquant> wat moet je met zo ḿ theorie als je kind ziek is?
<StefandeVries> vluchten in kennis
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dat is een diepe idd
<leoquant> Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?
<leoquant> Es ist der Vater mit seinem Kind;
<leoquant> Er hat den Knaben wohl in dem Arm,
<leoquant> Er faßt ihn sicher, er hält ihn warm.
<leoquant> Dem Vater grauset's, er reitet geschwind,
<leoquant> Er hält in Armen das ächzende Kind,
<leoquant> Erreicht den Hof mit Müh' und Not;
<leoquant> In seinen Armen das Kind war tot.
<leoquant> pff m theorie
<StefandeVries> ik vind het wel interessant
<StefandeVries> en ik was heel blij toen ik na een week weer orgel en paino kon spelen, trouwens :P
<leoquant> erlkonig of de m theorie?
<StefandeVries> m-theorie
<leoquant> ja....en muziek
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> idd :)
<leoquant> muziek is ook encryptie feitelijk
<StefandeVries> inderdaad
<leoquant> metafysisch gedacht
<RawChid> Is die Hawkings op teevee ofzo?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> nee RawChid
<RawChid> leoquant, ken je steganografie?
<RawChid> Kun je ook in muziek doen :P
<leoquant> ik beschouw hem als mijn broer
<leoquant> ik stalk hawking
<leoquant> yep ken ik RawChid
<leoquant> kan ook in plaatjes
<leoquant> met steghide
<RawChid> Of op je huid
<leoquant> brrrr
<RawChid> En dan haar laten groeien :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> tot een heeeel universum
<leoquant> die paddo' s vanavond hebben een vreemde uitwerking op me
<leoquant> gekocht als champions, maar..
<leoquant> RawChid, hawking heeft weer een nieuw boek geschreven
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> vandaar
<RawChid> ff voor de duidelijkheid
<leoquant> ja?
<RawChid> Je hebt het de hele tijd al over Hawking, en niet Hawking*s* ?
<leoquant> RawChid, !
<leoquant> neee
<leoquant> StefandeVries, toch?
<RawChid> Stephen Hawking is die Britse natuurkundige
<leoquant> dan moet ik de uitgever een brief schrijven
<Rachelle> http://frontpage.fok.nl/nieuws/444040/1/1/100/staatsschuld-vs-bereikt-plafond.html WTF
<leoquant> van ons landje?
<leoquant> welcome back StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> er ging even iets mis hier
<RawChid> Je had het dus over Hawking leoquant
<RawChid> Dan is het nu duidelijk
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> ik had het eigenlijk over verbeelding tegenover theorie
<leoquant> Rachelle, ?
<leoquant> griekenlied steunen of niet?
<Rachelle> leoquant nee de schuld van de USA
<Rachelle> 14 biljoen schuld
<leoquant> lied? land
<RawChid> leoquant, ik dacht even aan Dawkings
<RawChid> Dat was mijn verwarring
<leoquant> ah
<RawChid> Richard Dawkins, bioloog en beetje tegen god zeg maar
<leoquant> ja obama wil het plafond omhoog halen nietwaar?
<leoquant> RawChid, ok, ga ik ook lezen
<leoquant> hoi CasW
<leoquant> Rachelle, onder clinton was er geen staatsschuld he..
<leoquant> nada
<CasW> Hé leoquant
<Rachelle> beweer ik dat dan leoquant ?
<leoquant> nergens Rachelle
<leoquant> geeft toch iets aan
<leoquant> ondanks het feit dat je het niet beweerde
<Rachelle> ja dat de VS enorm veel geld uitgeeft dat ze niet hebben :p
<leoquant> democrats zijn niet perse verspillers
<Rachelle> 14.000.000.000.000 schuld
<leoquant> vreselijk
<StefandeVries> Je zal het maar hebben..
<leoquant> Rachelle, niet correct
<Rachelle> nee het is nog meer -_-'
<leoquant> 14.000.000.000.000.000.000 miljoen volgens trouw
<StefandeVries> waar haal je het in de eerste plaats vandaan? :\
<leoquant> maar de calculator hier heb ik de python cursus gemaakt, kan een foutje in zitten
<Rachelle> hmmm ben nog wat nullen vergeten blijkbaar
<leoquant> De maximale limiet voor de Amerikaanse staatsschuld bedraagt nu 14,29 biljoen dollar (ruim 10.000 miljard euro). Naar verwachting wordt deze duizelingwekkende grens maandag bereikt. (ANP)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, anp dus
<leoquant> en trouw
<leoquant> volkskrant ook
<StefandeVries> nee, ik had het over het bedrag..de poen..10000 miljard.. :\
<StefandeVries> hoe kan iemand of iets zoveel uitgeven?
<leoquant> yes we can.....:/
<lordnoid> wedden dat ze de grens omhoog gaan gooien
<RawChid> Ach, Kyle neemt alle schuld wel op zich
<leoquant> lordnoid, moet inderdaad
<lordnoid> dan is zo'n grens ook een beetje symbolisch
<leoquant> anders is de vs bankroet volgens haar eien normen
<leoquant> lordnoid, solvabiliteit.....is niet eindelos oprekbaar
<leoquant> stom keyboard....
<leoquant> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<StefandeVries> heej DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo leoquant
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo StefandeVries
<leoquant> lordnoid, geld is een symbool
<lordnoid> leoquant: je kan verder dan je eigen grens
<leoquant> ook al heb je echt
<leoquant> tja....
<StefandeVries> als we nu in keer alle geld afschaffen. gewoon, weg
<StefandeVries> dát zou een wereld zijn
<lordnoid> op een gegeven moment heb je gewoon zo'n grote schuld dat je het nooit meer kan afbetalen.. en dat doe je dan ook niet
<StefandeVries> Hans Teeuwen: "Geld is macht. En macht corrumpeert altijd" :)
<leoquant> er zijn in indonesie locale initiatieven om geld weer in goud uit te geven
<leoquant> 1 munt in goud heeft de waarde van 1 geit
<lordnoid> niet praktisch :P maar je zou geld wel kunnen koppelen aan goud
<lordnoid> en banken verbieden meer geld uit te lenen dan ze geld hebben.. maargoed :P zal wel onmogelijk zijn
<leoquant> lordnoid, v roeger deden we dat hier ook eigenlijk
<leoquant> ik vrees of dit stelsel het houdt
<lordnoid> hmm als we nou afpreken dat we een heleboel schulden in 1x kwijtschelden kunnen we in ieder geval even vooruit
<leoquant> wat is het alternatief....
<leoquant> jullie bollebozen zullen het moeten oplossen
<lordnoid> met de computer? :P
<leoquant> lordnoid, tja...:)
<leoquant> is ubuntu niet het antwoord?: for free/gratis
<leoquant> give it forward?
<lordnoid> het maakt t in elk geval niet erger
<leoquant> goeie film trouwens)
<lordnoid> give it forward?
<leoquant> ja
<lordnoid> oh die.. pay it forward
<leoquant> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0223897/
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> pay
<lordnoid> ja die heb k wel eens gezien
<leoquant> gaaf toch
<lordnoid> als iedereen zou meedoen :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> in de film ging het goed
<lordnoid> ah.. dat wist ik nieteens meer
<leoquant> ツ
<lordnoid> maar wel lekker psychologisch
<leoquant> mindgame idd
<StefandeVries> hallo MrChrisDruif en hajour
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het Orgeltje?
<StefandeVries> Spierpijn in de rechterbil van oefeningen met het zwelpedaal
<MrChrisDruif> Wauw....niet goed hoor :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-17
<StefandeVries> moge.
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<MrChrisDruif> Aliha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> oeps
<StefandeVries> wie zei er net hoi? :P
 * StefandeVries klikte het tabblad weg
<Ronnie> (13:50:28) MrChrisDruif: Aliha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> Hallo Ronnie en MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Dat was ik Orgeltje :P
<StefandeVries> dank je :P
<StefandeVries> Ik zei een zeer oneerbiedig woord toen ik wegklikte en de leraar keek me raar aan :P
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het hier?
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor....kga denk ik zo m'n Monty Python middag beginnen
<RawChid> Ga je Ham and Jam and Spamalot eten?
<MrChrisDruif> Eerst begin ik met "And now for something completely different"...en zie wel waar ik eindig
<MrChrisDruif> Maar goed, ga dus ff lekker offline....zie jullie vanavond waarschijnlijk wel weer
<Ronnie> johanvd, RawChid: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/community-server/new/#new
<Ronnie> JanC: ^
<johanvd> dan moet ik ook werken, maar het eerste deel van de vergadering kan ik er wel bij zijn
<RawChid> Ik kan die hele dag niet
<RawChid> johanvd, komt het jou beter uit als we 19.30 doen?
<johanvd> dat lijkt me wel beter ja
<RawChid> En wat moet er eigenlijk besproken worden Ronnie
<RawChid> We zitten nu met 3 man bij elkaar...
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik wil er vooral #! ook bij hebben, eerder plannen 19:00 of 19:30 is mij ook prima, RawChid welke dagen komt jou goed uit, misschien kunnen wij dan ook wel
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik wil het vooral over de indeling, wat laten we wel/niet toe. Hoe wordt het beheer geregeld, waar/hoe overleggen we wijzigingen enzo. Ook wil ik #! wel wat beter leren kennen
<RawChid> Alles behalve woensdag
<RawChid> Indien we het rond 19.30 doen
<RawChid> Donderdag heb ik soms wel iets, maar ligt er aan
<RawChid> Zal ik even een doodle opzetten?
<Ronnie> ja is goed
<RawChid> Okay http://www.doodle.com/maxg6wgixp89nmzd
<Ronnie> RawChid: ik zal mijn bericht wel even wijzigine en de doodle erin zetten
<johanvd> waar bij mij geen vinkjes staan moet ik werken, dan kan ik in principe wel, maar niet tot laat
<RawChid> Kun je dan niet gewoon een vinkje zetten ?
<RawChid> Anders snappen we het niet meer
<RawChid> Nahja, we zien wel
<johanvd> dan wacht ik wel even op meer reacties, dan kan ik zelf even aanvullen wanneer het beste uitkomt :)
<RawChid> Denk dat het nu vooral ff wachten is op #!
<Ronnie> ja, de dagen die bij mij rood zijn, is ook niet altijd dat ik helemaal niet kan, maar komt gewoon slechter uit
<RawChid> Zolang de groene maar aangeven dat je WEL kunt :)
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag weer
<StefandeVries> hallo DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi hoi
<JanC> leoquant: ping?
<leoquant> JanC, ja pong
<leoquant> al een paar dagen, ik heb geen idee meer waarom
<JanC> leoquant: kan je mij operator-rechten geven in de mwanzo- & klas-kanalen?
<leoquant> zekur
<JanC> is vooral dat ik een bepaalde welbekende  troll die in de andere kanalen verbannen is hier ook kan bannen mocht hij hier ook binnen kruipt  ;)
<DarkEra> leuk dat Op zijn op IRC, zelf ook een tijdje gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<JanC> DarkEra: "leuk" is niet echt het juiste woord
<RawChid> Arme Jan
<DarkEra> JanC: i know ;)
<leoquant> Ronnie, en StefandeVries jullie hadden/hebben op rechten hier? klopt dat?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: klopt
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja
<leoquant> JanC, dat had ik al uitstaan in dit kanaal, wil je daar nog bij?
<exalt> joo
<leoquant> hoi exalt
<leoquant> verder kan ik forward bannen door dat fijne script dat hier draait
<StefandeVries> handig, inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Bohemian Rapsody. And I live happily ever after.
<leoquant> tot morgen mensen, bye!
<RawChid> 23:16:47 < RawChid> UndiFineD, je kunt ipv echt verwijderen de artikelen ook verplaatsen naar een Archief
<RawChid> Sorry, doe het ff hier, kan MrChrisDruif het ook zien ;)
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat kan ik dan zien?
<RawChid> Wat ik tegen und. zeg
<RawChid> Jij zit toch ook in die meeting.
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> #ubuntu-meeting
<RawChid> (Ik had het trouwens over artikelen op de wiki)
<RawChid> Als je ze verplaatst blijven ze beschikbaar
<MrChrisDruif> Ja?
<MrChrisDruif> Als je ze verplaatst blijven ze inderdaad beschikbaar (je verplaatst het tenslotte), maar niet meer op de oude link. Daarvoor moet je een redirect instellen (weet niet hoe dat moet)
<RawChid> Oke, mijn punt was vooral dat waardevolle (maar verouderde) info verloren gaat als je het verwijdert
<RawChid> Je kunt het ook verplaatsen naar /Archief ofzo
<RawChid> FYI Redirect doe je zo: #REDIRECT /Archief/Howto
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Lamp?action=raw
<MrChrisDruif> Dus op oude pagina alleen #REDIRECT en dan nieuwe locatie aangeven?
<RawChid> Jup
<MrChrisDruif> Ik dacht dat het een hoop werk was <_<"
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-18
<MrChrisDruif> Wisten wij al van het bestaan van loco.ubuntu.com af?
<OerHeks> nee, ik niet. :-)
<RawChid> JA MrChrisDruif
<RawChid> De mwanzo-vergaderingen staat er ook op
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ik ben developer van loco.ubuntu.com ;), vergaderingen worden er al op gepland, we hebben de twitter feeds en flickr foto's gelinkt etc. Nederland gebruikt het erg veel vergeleken met andere loco-teams
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Orgeltje
<StefandeVries> hé MrChrisDruif  :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> goed
<StefandeVries> zanglerares was blij me te zien en één van de orgels is weer hersteld :)
<MrChrisDruif> Fijn om te horen, je kan dus wel een beetje zingen? Wat was het ookalweer? Tenor?
<StefandeVries> Tenor/bariton
<StefandeVries> al 7-8 jaar
<StefandeVries> zing je zelf ook?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<MrChrisDruif> Was ff bellen/dingen regelen
<StefandeVries> Ook zangles gehad?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, helaas niet....wil het wel eens gaan nemen...ow wel eens een keertje les gehad, maar niet van een prof ofzo
<StefandeVries> ik raad het je van harte aan :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks...je weet niet eens hoe ik nu zing ;) Maar is inderdaad wel positief
<DarkEra> goede middag
<MrChrisDruif> Middag DarkEra
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: zangles is altijd goed. hoe goed of slecht je nu ook zingt
<StefandeVries> hé DarkEra
<MrChrisDruif> :P
<DarkEra> hoi hoi StefandeVries en MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het DarkEra ?
<DarkEra> z'n gangetje
<DarkEra> met jullie?
<MrChrisDruif> Ieder z'n gangetje
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<DarkEra> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Maar best goed....tot ik net realiseer dat ik nu moet haasten! Damn
<DarkEra> haasten is nooit goed
<StefandeVries> met mij goed. spierpijn in onderbenen
<DarkEra> gesport?
<StefandeVries> orgel gespeeld :)
<StefandeVries> zeg maar niks :P
<DarkEra> oh zo :)
<StefandeVries> ik moet even een brief posten, tot later
<RawChid> Brief posten
<RawChid> Lekker oldskool
<DarkEra> laters StefandeVries :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha allemaal!
<RawChid> Dag Druifje, lekker gehaast?
<StefandeVries> daar ben ik weer
<OerHeks> hoi Stefan
<StefandeVries> hoihoi OerHeks
<hannie> RawChid, goed van je om die videocast op de mailinglijst te zetten
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<RawChid> Yeah, leek me wel handig hannie
<StefandeVries> hallo DooitzeCompaq en Rachelle
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo StefandeVries en Rachelle
<commandoline> De wiki van de Pythoncursus is weer up-to-date. :)
<DooitzeCompaq> werd tijd :P
<commandoline> idd :P
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: staat de opname van de stream al online, of lukt dat niet?
<DooitzeCompaq> Het uploaden duurt nogal lang en ik heb de tijd er nog niet voor gehad
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries en DooitzeCompaq
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: ok, komt dan nog wel 's.
<DooitzeCompaq> en uh, ik moest eerst weer ff 10.04 installeren 11.04 was nogal traag icm OpenShot
<StefandeVries> Lol, melige foto's van Rome zijn er :p
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: we hadden de laatste JFL meeting afgesproken om de blueprints te bespreken via de mailinglist als ik het me goed herinner.
<commandoline> Is het een idee om daar eens mee te beginnen?
<DooitzeCompaq> Ja, eerst even examens afmaken
<commandoline> vind je het erg als ik dan een eerste mailtje stuur?
<commandoline> zodat er een begin is zeg maar?
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Is gut
<leoquant> pfff gelukkig
 * Rachelle zucht
<leoquant> druk druk
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: ok :)
<leoquant> commandoline, sorry ik heb weinig naar de wiki omgekeken
<leoquant> ik hoop dat de data kloppen/klopten
<DooitzeCompaq> via developers of via maintainers
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: ik kijk ff wat dat inhoudt qua personen
<commandoline> m'n eerste reactie is maintainers
<DooitzeCompaq> developers team bevat UndiFineD ook
<commandoline> eigenlijk 'hoort' het andersom
<commandoline> want volgens mij kan een driver alles wat een maintainer kan
<commandoline> andersom niet
<commandoline> (dan heb ik het over lp.net)
<commandoline> dev team kan misschien beter jfl-drivers heten ofzo, dan is dat duidelijker
<DooitzeCompaq> ook qua subsribers
<DooitzeCompaq> ;/
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik denk niet
<commandoline> maar ik wil UndiFineD niet uitsluiten, dus ik gebruik de dev list wel.
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: waarom niet? Dat is de rol die dat team in lp.net heeft...
<DooitzeCompaq> nah wat zeur ik, dat kan wel
<DooitzeCompaq> maarre het kan niet gewijzigd worden volgens mij vanwege mailing lijst
<commandoline> dan moet die eerst weer weg dus :(
<commandoline> nou, laat maar
<commandoline> ik gebruik gewoon de dev list
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<DooitzeCompaq> Ronnie, wordt jij ook even lid van de jfl mailing lijst voor ontwikkelaars een beheerders?
<RawChid> DarkEra, over de wiki, je krijgt geen mail ofzo?
<Ronnie> DooitzeCompaq: done, dacht dat ik dat al een keer gedaan had
<DooitzeCompaq> vreemd
<DooitzeCompaq> Zal wel vast verkeerd zijn gegaan
<commandoline> Ronnie: je hebt 's gereageerd op een mailtje op de maintainers list
<commandoline> (over de AGPL)
<commandoline> dus blijkbaar een lp.net fout :(
<Ronnie> oh, misschien had ik die nog op mijn oude email adres staan, die ik een keer van lp verwijderd heb
<RawChid> Pietje Puk? :P
<DarkEra> RawChid, ik krijg een mail met token en link. Via die link kom ik op die site en moet ik een nieuw paswoord invoeren. Dit doe ik dus en klik dan op Reset Password. Daarbij wordt aangegeven dat het paswoord gereset is en ik in kan loggen. Als ik dan wil inloggen leukt het nog niet en geeft ie weer aan Wrong password or Username.
<DarkEra> ik ben later terug, nog even verder eten
<RawChid> DarkEra, vreemd. Ik kan helaas niet veel doen/checken
<DooitzeCompaq>  Waar gaat jouw mail over commandoline
<DooitzeCompaq> ?
<RawChid> Eetsmakelijk
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik denk dat je het best over 1 blueprint kan hebben
<DooitzeCompaq> zodat we voor elk blueprint een onderwerp hebben
<RawChid> Je moet inloggen met je naam, en niet e-mailadres he  (just checking
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: ik wilde gewoon de blueprints 1 voor 1 langsgaan
<commandoline> en ook niet tegelijk
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<commandoline> maar gewoon over een paar dagen de volgende
<commandoline> wel zo overzichtelijk :)
<DooitzeCompaq> ja
<DooitzeCompaq> Dat bedoelde ik
<DooitzeCompaq> ook even prioriteit vaststellen
<commandoline> staat er ook in :)
<DooitzeCompaq> mooi zo
<DooitzeCompaq> Als we nou even die lijn aanhouden moet het goed komen
<DooitzeCompaq> Moeten we wachten tot jij je reactie gestuurd hebt?
<DooitzeCompaq> commandoline?
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: wat mij betreft antwoord je wanneer je wil
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: maar antwoord jij nu, of wordt het later?
<DooitzeCompaq> nu
<commandoline> ok, dan wacht ik jouw antwoord wel ff af :)
<UndiFineD> ?
<RawChid> !
<UndiFineD> Ik was gepinged
<Ronnie> RawChid: nee, peter puk, pietje was al bezet :P
<Rachelle> wb commandoline
<leoquant> Ronnie, telefoonnummer toestanden zie raad
<commandoline> bedankt Rachelle, stroomuitval :(
<leoquant> Ronnie, ik lees het net
<Ronnie> ik was je 13 seconden voor ;)
<RawChid> Ohja, Peter :P
<commandoline> UndiFineD: omdat je lid bent op de JFL developer list
<UndiFineD> eh ... is dit iets waar ik me lang geleden voor heb aangemeld ?
<commandoline> UndiFineD: kan wel, je zat wel in het ene Just For Learning team en niet in het andere, en daarom noemde Dooitze je naam
<UndiFineD> ok
<DooitzeCompaq> verzonden
<commandoline> maken we die threads NL of EN :P?
<hannie> dag leo
<hannie> leoquant, we gaan toch een cursusje doen, he
<leoquant> ja hannie
<hannie> ok
<leoquant> ik doe geen individ. begeleiding vanavond
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<leoquant> misschien dat dat gedeelte hier kan
<hannie> hier kunnen toch vragen gesteld worden?
<Rachelle> hoi  Thomas_de_Graaff
<hannie> Rachelle, ook goedenavond
<Thomas_de_Graaff> avond :)
<johanvd> wat een drukte hier
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik deed het in het engels
<erkan^> ben ik te laat, leoquant ?
<erkan^> :S
<erkan^> wat is 667 >
<erkan^> ?
<erkan^> waarom moet je bij staff freenode melden als je wil geen zichtbare ip-adres worden zonder je stelt zelf in?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 6667 is de default poort waarop je connect voor irc bij freenode
<erkan^> wat houdt de poort precies in, Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<erkan^> wat is delay, leoquant ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> delay is vertraging
<Thomas_de_Graaff> een computer die aan een netwerk verbonden is heeft meerdere poorten, zodat verschillende services op een eigen poort contact kunnen maken. Irc heeft een eigen poort, webservers hebben een eigen poort, ssh heeft een eigen poort etc.
<erkan^> ik sanp
<Thomas_de_Graaff> thx leoquant
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ingewikkeld, dat wel. Is ssh nodig?
<hannie> dank leoquant er zal weer drifter geëxperimenteerd moeten worden
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik bedoel, zijn er ervaringen met misbruik?
<hannie> *driftig
<leoquant> delay is een vertraging erkan^
<leoquant> 15 sec dus
<leoquant> hannie, ja
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> snap ik
<leoquant> het is soms lastig voor heel verschillende leden een verhaal te maken
<leoquant> daarom is individuele hulp vaak nodig
<erkan^> efe prive, leoquant
<hannie> Iedereen kan achteraf nog vragen stellen, toch. Dus geen probleem
<leoquant> erkan^, de server heeft meer tijd nodig
<leoquant> hannie, precies
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ssl is wel veiliger inderdaad
<hannie> Ik ga e.e.a. nalezen. Komt deze log nog op Mwanzo?
<leoquant> en freenode biedt die service gewoon
<leoquant> hannie, ja
<hannie> ok. bedankt en tot ziens
<erkan^> nieuw geleerd: /msg nickserv info, leoquant (-:
<erkan^> dat wist ik niks van
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, sasl kan ook via dat sasl script via de link die ik gaf
<leoquant> erkan^, zonder de komma
<erkan^> dat klopt leoquant
<erkan^> ik kan jouw info zien
<erkan^> jouw e-mailadres is verborgen
<leoquant> maar dan kun je je status zien
<leoquant> en die van anderen idd
<erkan^> maar kan je mij zien als je bent operator van hier, leoquant ?
<erkan^> mijn e-mailadres bedoel ik
<leoquant> erkan^, niet je emailadres als je die op hide hebt staan
<leoquant> zie mijn verhaal
<erkan^> ik kan zien dat je hebt al 3,5 jaar geleden geregistreerd, leoquant
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<leoquant> dat klopt erkan^
<leoquant> mijn emailadres zie je niet hoop ik
<leoquant> :P
<erkan^> -NickServ- The HIDEMAIL flag is already set for account erkan^.
<leoquant> kijk netjes
<erkan^> ik heb al info van je bij je prive gekopieerd en geplakt, leoquant
<erkan^> nog een vraagje
<leoquant> dank je erkan^ ツ
<erkan^> wat is eigenlijk /msg nickserv release?
<erkan^> >nickserv< release
<erkan^> -NickServ- You cannot RELEASE yourself
<leoquant> soms is je nick/hoofdbnick weg
<leoquant> dan moet je die via dat command releasen/vrij maken
<erkan^> kan je me voorbeeld geven?
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv release nick password
<erkan^> lijkt dat als GHOST ?
<leoquant> beetje
<erkan^> /msg nickserv ghost <NICK> <PASSWORD>
<leoquant> ik had laatst een leoquant_ dat maar niet weg wou
<leoquant> ik leoquant dus vrij maken
<leoquant> die van mij is duidelijker
<erkan^> ja
<leoquant> ik moest, sorry
<leoquant> erkan^, gebruik je een beveiligde login?
<leoquant> ssl?
<leoquant> of sasl?
<erkan^> nee, leoquant
<erkan^> heb ik ddie nodig?
<leoquant> nee hoor ツ
<erkan^> waarom is een beveiligde login nodig?
<leoquant> dat is jouw beslissing
<erkan^> vanwege hacker ?
<leoquant> nuh.....
<erkan^> ja, maar wat kan je iets doen als je gebruikt een beveiligde login, leoquant ?
<leoquant> er zijn natuurlijk tools die...etc/etc
<leoquant> wireshark misschien??
<erkan^> wordt het hacker toegenomen dat ze kunnen jouw computer zoals documenten of chatlogboek met iemand stiekem meelezen, leoquant ? :S
<leoquant> maar die link die ik gaf is leuk om uit te proberen
<leoquant> je maakt een back-up eerst
<leoquant> uiteraard
<erkan^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated ?
<leoquant> ja, dat sasl script
<leoquant> en de stappen die ik gaf
<erkan^> wat voor uiteraard ?
<leoquant> gebruik plain eerst ipv dh-blowfish
<leoquant> back-up is toch belangrijk als iets niet lukt? ツ
<erkan^> ja, maar ik weet het neit wat zijn plain en dh-blowfish ? blowfish = blowen vissen ?
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> :-P
<leoquant> succes erkan^ !
<leoquant> ik zie het
<leoquant> of hoor het wel hier
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> kee (-: ik ga ene url in mn bookmarks toevoegen
<leoquant> leuk
<erkan^> ik moet nu gaan afwassen
<erkan^> bedankt voor het uitleg, ondank bala ik erg dat ik kwam te laat
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, even een stomme vraag wellicht, hoe spreek je iemand aan op irc. Ik zie wel eens dat iemand direct op nick aangesproken wordt.
<leoquant> uh...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> kijk ik deed het net ook, "leoquant,  "  maar volgens mij is daar ook een speciaal commando voor?
<leoquant> nick tab
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, test
<leoquant> je typt een l gevolgd door een tab
<leoquant> bij jou doe ik th tab
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ok, dat is handig!
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff dus
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, dus
<leoquant> wanneer discussies door elkaar lopen begin je met de nicj van iemand
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ok.
<leoquant> j=k
<Thomas_de_Graaff> idd.
<leoquant> dat is gebruikelijk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zijn er verder nog handige 'trucs'?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> shortcuts e.d.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ?
<leoquant> ik weet niet het command om iedereen te benaderen/alle nicks
<leoquant> dat zou ik wel willen weten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> aha, ik heb even gegoogled.. er zijn nog meer handige. /me is ikke
<leoquant> vergadertechnisch is er 1 die je moet weten
 * Thomas_de_Graaff zegt hallo
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> wanneer leden gevoiced zijn zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> en /notice is bericht voor iemand
<leoquant> en je zet het kanaal op +m
<Thomas_de_Graaff> kanaal op +m? Mute?
<leoquant> moderated
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ok. moet je daar niet rechten voor hebben oid?
<leoquant> kunnen enkel de gevoicde leden spreken
<leoquant> ja klopt
<leoquant> mute heet nu quiet dat gaat via /mode nick +q
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Kan handig zijn bij vergadering vna de gemeenschapsraad
<leoquant> juist
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Tot nu toe gaat het prima zonder, maar je weet nooit.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe krijg je rechten om te modereren?
<leoquant> kijk iki zet het hier op +m
<leoquant> volgens mij kun jij niets schrijven nu
<leoquant> de voices wel
<commandoline> klopt :)
<commandoline> hmm, iets te laat :P
<Rachelle> is irri als je niks kan zeggen
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> inderdaad kon ik niks zeggen. :)
<leoquant> nu wel gelukkig:)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> dacht, wellicht dat een message wel aankomt.
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> uh wel via memserv geloof ik
<leoquant> ik moet helaas even pauzeren
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, thx voor de uitleg!
<leoquant> graag gedaan
 * Thomas_de_Graaff gaat ook weer verder
<leoquant> tot later
<Thomas_de_Graaff> laters
<StefandeVries> goedeavond
<erkan^> goedenavond StefandeVries
<erkan^> ik ben net klaar met het saai-afwassen
<StefandeVries> volgende investering: vaatwasser :P
<erkan^> ja, dat heb ik ook aangedacht, maar hier is geen genoeg ruimte
<erkan^> zippo woont net bij me, StefandeVries (-:
<erkan^> net = pas
<StefandeVries> ah :)
<erkan^> ik heb één kamer voor woon- en keukenkamer en één kamer voor slaapplek, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Studentenkamer, of waar moet ik aan denken?
<erkan^> nee, gewone apparatment
<StefandeVries> en daar is MrChrisDruif. Grapie
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben d'r inderdaad, wat is loos?
<StefandeVries> niks
<StefandeVries> hoi :p
<MrChrisDruif> Kheb de IRC dinges gemist :(
<StefandeVries> ja, ik ook, helaas
<StefandeVries> collecte voor koor ging even voor
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Ken je Cantique de Jean Racine?
<Rachelle> hoi hajour
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh, Anjer actie?
<StefandeVries> Nee, MrChrisDruif, wie is dat?
<StefandeVries> Jup :)
<hajour> hai Rachelle :)
<MrChrisDruif> Is een stuk van Faure met tekst van Jean Racine...wacht maar zoek wel even een linkje
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OFOOjxmC-s
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; deze versie zal je interessanter vinden, is met partituren: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKwHiGg21KA
<hajour> hai MrChrisDruif :)
<hajour> kleine break na 100 mails te hebben gelezen.wat ik nu eindelijk kan.nog 250 te gaan :S
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het hajour ?
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: inderdaad een mooi stuk. tenorpartij is mooi
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...
<MrChrisDruif> De eerste link vind ik prettiger kwa tempo
<MrChrisDruif> En viel het je trouwens op dat de bassen beginnen? ;)
<StefandeVries> Tenorpartij in een octaverende G-sleutel, zo hoort dat
<StefandeVries> Jup
<MrChrisDruif> Normaal beginnen Sopranen/Alten
<StefandeVries> Ongebruikelijk, maar wel mooi
<MrChrisDruif> Gelukkig hoef ik niet het te spelen met klarinet met zoveel voortekens :P
<hajour> mm tja ik speel gewoon of luister (:
<StefandeVries> op de piano speel je dit allemaal op zwart
<hajour> het gaat redelijk MrChrisDruif  en hoe gaat het met jou?
<StefandeVries> één tenor zingt soms vanuit z'n buik
<hajour> ik zing van heel laag tot heel hoog
<MrChrisDruif> Dan kan je met dat stuk redelijk je geluk op :P
<StefandeVries> dat zegt niet zoveel :)
<StefandeVries> exact bereik?
<MrChrisDruif> Met mij gaat het best goed
<hajour> ken je i dreamed a dream van les miserable ?
<hajour> zo laag kan ik komen
<StefandeVries> Ja, die heb ik ook gezongen
<StefandeVries> dat is niet heel laag, ben je sopraan of alt?
<MrChrisDruif> Hier een kwartet die het in 5:10 er doorheen knalt...en ze beginnen pas na ~20 sec =-O http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTXxJgtc6n4
<hajour> en shakespare sisters stay with me
<MrChrisDruif> Kwaliteit valt een beetje tegen van dat kwartet...dat wel
<hajour> ik kan de lage stem zingen en kom op 1 toon na net zo hoog als de hoge stem
<hajour> ik kan helaas niet luisteren naar de links
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: kwartet soms niet helemaal zuiver
<hajour> me dochter is hier film aan het kijken
<StefandeVries> hajour: das een mooi bereik
<MrChrisDruif> Dat bedoelde ik ook ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Welke film?
<hajour> maar dan moet ik wel eerst een uur hebben ingezongen
<StefandeVries> hajour: geen ervaren stem?
<hajour> dus of ik sopraan alt of dergelijke ben geen idee
<hajour> ooit zangles gehad maar dat is 25 jaar terug
<hajour> niet in band gezeten of koor maar gewoon thuis
<StefandeVries> Dan denk ik sopraan, met dat bereik omhoog
<hajour> ik was toendertijd bij operette vereniging
<StefandeVries> ah, dat is wel leuk
<hajour> heb 3 jaar hoofdrol gehad omdat ik als enige zo hoog kon komen
<StefandeVries> hoge sopranen zijn schaars, inderdaad. helaas..
<hajour> vind de lage stem ook leuk om te zingen
<Rachelle> :)
<leoquant> welkom bij de irc club van mwanzo Rachelle
<StefandeVries> ja, tweede stem zingen is fijn om te kunnen, vooral op gehoor
<Rachelle> thanks :)
<leoquant> even Rachelle waven?
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> \o/
<DarkEra> \o/
<leoquant> lol
<Rachelle> lol
<leoquant> naise
<Rachelle> ik ben vooral een nerd op webprogrammeergebied :p
<lordnoid> welkom Rachelle!
<DarkEra> lolnaise?
<Rachelle> en weet ook het nodige van de commandline af :p
<leoquant> juistum
<DarkEra> :)
<lordnoid> altijd uitkijken dat je het zonder o schrijft en iemand highlight
<Rachelle> moeilijkste ooit : bij iemand half gnome terug gezet via de commandline (vraag me niet hoe ie dat voor elkaar gekregen had)
<hajour> mm is de lage stem van shakespare sisters degeen met de lage  hoe noem je dat ook alweer niet laagste wat een vrouwe stem kan zingen?
<MrChrisDruif> \o/
<hajour> \o/ Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Tenor?
<MrChrisDruif> Of Bas?
<Rachelle> ja hajour ?:P
<MrChrisDruif> Of Alt?
<StefandeVries> Alt, countertenor
<hajour> sec zoek het nummer even op
<StefandeVries> dat kan ook :)
<hajour> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eXw47qb4U0
<StefandeVries> alleen de phase shifter over haar stem is niet mooi
<StefandeVries> of ben ik nu een zeur?
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Ik ga lekker die Cantique de Jean Racine lilyponden :D
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, dat ben je niet
<hajour> StefandeVries,  dat nummer zaten en lage en hoge stem in wat ik bereik :)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUYUTKYy52E&feature=fvwrel
<hajour> was mooi voorbeeld voor dat
<StefandeVries> dat klopt we
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: sommige flaws kun je ook stemkleur noemen
<StefandeVries> verder Cher Lloyd goed
<hajour> heb op uds time after time gezongen met de band maar weet niet of het goed klonk.want muziek instrumenten geluid kwam boven alles uit ik hoorde me eigen stem niet meer
<StefandeVries> da's vervelend
<MrChrisDruif> Aha...
<MrChrisDruif> Eigenlijk moet ik maar gewoon de partituren online opzoeken...ben nu té moeilijk aan het doen eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> doe dat
<StefandeVries> is het meteen objectief te bekijken
<MrChrisDruif> Wat is?
<MrChrisDruif> Met moeder heeft als het goed is de partijen al, in ieder geval voor koor
<StefandeVries> is je moeder ook actief in de muziek?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif:
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, net als me vader. Me broers hebben ook muziek gedaan...dus het "zit in m'n bloed" zoals ze dat zeggen
<StefandeVries> Komt me bekend voor :)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hajour> moeder speelde piano voor ze reuma kreeg.me vader was gitaar leraar gitaarbouwer en speelde al vanaf ze 13 de jaar
<hajour> 1 van me broers speelt trompet
<StefandeVries> Mijn vader speelt al orgel en piano vanaf z'n vierde
<StefandeVries> dus 47 jaar
<StefandeVries> m'n oom net zo
<StefandeVries> alleen dan 40 jaar
<StefandeVries> en we hebben nog een klarinettist en een dwarsfluitiste in de familie, maar goed
<hajour> ik speel alleen klarinet lang en een beetje piano mezelf geleerd en ik zing
<hajour> in de zomer is me hand veel beter en lukt het me piano en klarinet te spelen
<StefandeVries> da's wel vervelend, met je handen
<hajour> allemaal dus uit muzikale familie s :)
<hajour> ja kou is funest
<StefandeVries> Als je in onze familie geen instrument bespeelt, lig je eruit :P
<StefandeVries> hajour: da's écht zwaar..vervelend
<hajour> weet iemand nog een huis in een warm land temperatuur boven  de 20 graden :)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Gelukkig maar dat je dus orgel bespeelt :P
<MrChrisDruif> Huis niet, maar leuk land wel hajour
<hajour> en belangrijk een betaalbaar huis :P
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: en piano. en zang :P
<leoquant> tot morgen mensen ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Flauw....heb net een pdf gevonden ervan...met een MusiXTeX er zelfs bij...
<MrChrisDruif> http://icking-music-archive.org/ByComposer/Faure.php
<hajour> grr weer te laat om leoquant goednacht te wensen
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...hijs snel
<hajour> zo snel kan ik echt niet typen hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Same here
<hajour> daarbij moest eerst zin afmaken waar ik mee bezig was
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Jij weet zeker ook geen MusiXTeX naar lilypond converter?
<StefandeVries> nope
<StefandeVries> Werk alleen met Lilypond
<MrChrisDruif> Zou ik ook graag willen, maar zou een hoop werk schelen ;)
<hajour> als ik me mail eindelijk heb bijgewerkt wil ik gaan uitproberen hoe ik zang kan opnemen :)
<StefandeVries> Ik moet nog een opus van Theodore Lack digitaliseren
<StefandeVries> op internet nergens te vinden en daar ga ik verandering in brengen :P
<StefandeVries> hajour: dat is niet lastig
<StefandeVries> als je een goede microfoon hebt, is het zo te doen
<hajour> moet de tekst zien te ontcijferen
<RawChid> Gotiniens, ben je maandag ook bij de vergadering?
<hajour> vergadering?
<RawChid> Ja, van Mwanzo
<hajour> laptop liep weer vast
<hajour> dat is de ellende met elke keer op een laptop of pc te werken van een ander
<hajour> mis mijn notes
<Gotiniens> RawChid, ik probeer er wel te zijn, maar ben bang dat het overleg voor de roadtrip het weekend daarop op die dag gaat vallen...
<RawChid> Oke, ik vroeg het me af omdat ik jouw naam zag staan op de agenda
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-05-23
<RawChid> Ik weet verder van niets
<Gotiniens> hmmm
<Gotiniens> ik weet niet wat mijn naam daar doet...
<RawChid> Hmm, jammer dat leo er nu net niet is
<MrChrisDruif> Met de diff kan je zien wie het erbij heeft gezet
<RawChid> Zonder diff is het ook niet moeilijk te raden MrChrisDruif :P
<RawChid> Ik zal geen namen noemen *kuch* leo
<hajour> lol
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Meestal niet, maar als de persoon wiens naam er staat het niet weet ;) Maar inderdaad, dat zou een vermoeden kunnen zijn
<RawChid> Nee, ik had het al gecheckt, en er zijn maar weinig mensen die iets hebben toegeveogd;)
<hajour> btw ik krijg binnenkort van iemand een link.van een site waar blijkbaar lesmateriaal op staat voor mensen met leerproblemen om python en dergelijke te leren :)
<hajour> en dat zal het voor mij iets makkelijker maken
<hajour> wb MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> .....O_O....:(...Ik had niet eens uitgezet ofzo....timeout waarschijnlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Maar bedankt
<hajour> :) MrChrisDruif  ik heb weggaan en binnenkomers aanstaan.vanwege ubuntu beginners team en mwanzo
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, bij mij worden bijna alle kanalen groen omdat ze mij iets zeggen of voice geven
<hajour> bij mij ook maar dan blauw bij binnenkomen en weggaan en groen als iemand iets zegt tegen mij naam
<MrChrisDruif> Dat heb ik geel/goud gemaakt
<hajour> :)
<hajour> heb moeite met geel op donkerblauw te zien. fel geel word ik bij wijze van spreke verblind en donkergeel zie ik amper geen idee waarom
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb gelukkig nog goeie ogen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-19
<DarkEra> zo, nog even een bier en wat knutselen
<hajour> hehe DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi hajour :)
<hajour> MrChrisDruif,  we zijn in #ubuntu-women aan het praten daar is het niet stil en de naam betekend niet dat alleen vrouwen welkom zijn
<MrChrisDruif> M.a.w. je wilt dat ik ff me neus laat zien?
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, hoorde jij niet bij die "No Maam" club? :P
<MrChrisDruif> No Ma'am?
<DarkEra> yep :)
<DarkEra> Bundy
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet waar je het over heb?
<DarkEra> just kidding
<MrChrisDruif> ...oke :)
<DarkEra> als we komen hajour worden we dan vertroeteld?
<hajour> ubuntu women is voor te zorgen dat vrouwen gewoon wat meer geaccepteerd gaan worden in ict wereld en irc
<hajour> dat zou ik nu net niet gaan zeggen daar
<DarkEra> 0_o
<DarkEra> don't scare me off
<DarkEra> :)
<hajour> ik heb meegemaakt dat iemand mijn channels inkwam guy zei ik hem netjes corriceerde en nadat hij weet dat ik een vrouw ben werd ik compleet genegeerd
<hajour> praate hij alleen nog maar tegen me head dev
<DarkEra> ook lekker dan :/
<hajour> ja precies maar dat komt veel en veel vaker voor dan je denkt
<DarkEra> ik hoor je al zeggen... "Sommige mannen...." :)
<DarkEra> leuk is het echt niet
<hajour> nee sommige mensen zijn nu eenmaal ongemanierd
<DarkEra> hier gaan we dan.... vers bier erbij en de blokkendoos.
<DarkEra> hajour, zul je met mij niet echt meemaken zoiets
<hajour> nee weet ik wel DarkEra
<hajour> maar je hebt er nu eenmaal mensen bij die dat doen
<DarkEra> ik weet
<DarkEra> belazerd worden is ook zoiets, laatst nog meegemaakt
<DarkEra> maar goed dat is niet voor hier
<hajour> :) DarkEra :)
<hajour> gaat erom dat we een begin maken :)
<DarkEra> ik ben al bezig een begin te maken, in blokkendoos vorm op m'n netbook :)
<DarkEra> maar ik snap wat je wil zeggen :)
<hajour> yep
<hajour> net als mwanzo wat ik een heel goed begin vind
<hajour> MrChrisDruif,  veel zijn heel erg aktief op irc en zitten in vele channels :) dus soms duurt het ook even voor je respons krijgt.en soms is het druk in de channel
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, heb al een aantal herkent van andere kanalen ;)
<hajour> :) MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Vanwaar de glimlach? Omdat ik gezellig meebabbel of omdat ik er een aantal herkende?
<MrChrisDruif> Elizabeth bijvoorbeeld?
<MrChrisDruif> En Amber :P
<hajour> omdat je een aantal herkende MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, en Jessica natuurlijk :P
<hajour> amber en elizabeth heb ik op uds gesproken en pleia was mijn room mate
<hajour> same ook op uds
<MrChrisDruif> Pendulum
<hajour> die was er niet maar ken ik van irc
<hajour> hehe word het net rustig in ubuntu women
<DarkEra> is altijd als ik ergens binnen kom :P
 * MrChrisDruif kent ze alleen maar van IRC <_<"
<hajour> a komt wel goed DarkEra
<hajour> leert ze vanzelf kennen
<DarkEra> :)
<hajour> veel zijn aan het werk nu denk ik programeren en dergelijke
<hajour> ga ik binnenkort ook leren
<hajour> ik krijg binnenkort een link waar leerstof opstaat aangepast als je leerproblemen hebt om python te leren
<DarkEra> nice :)
<DarkEra> sorry, ben even bezig.... wat aan het zoeken en dan kan ik weer verder
<hajour> ja DarkEra  np lekker doen wat je wilt hoor
<DarkEra> dat is wat ik nu net te weinig doe :)
<hajour> meer doen dan DarkEra :)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad....denk ik...
<MrChrisDruif> denken != helder
<DarkEra> doen en genieten ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...ja, moet ik ook meer doen :)
<DarkEra> denken is niet goed, teveel denken althans
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<hajour> hehe MrChrisDruif  heb ik je al vaker gezegd
<MrChrisDruif> Ach....heb wel aantal dingen in me hoofd....moet er alleen nog uitkomen...en 1 ervan wil ik niet alleen doen eigenlijk
 * MrChrisDruif is eigenlijk bange schijterd :P
<hajour> a well iedereen vind iets alleen doen wel eens eng MrChrisDruif
<UndiFineD> denken moet je aan een paard overlaten, die heeft een groter hoofd
<MrChrisDruif> Maar zou misschien wel goed zijn voor me....
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zou ik ZZP'er worden....O_O
<hajour> wie weet of samen met iemand bedrijf beginnen MrChrisDruif ]
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad...maar als die ander niet wil...
<hajour> mmm das jammer
<hajour> bedrijf beginnen kan voor sommige mensen eng zijn
<hajour> geeft ook veel verantwoordelijkheid
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar we moeten er nog een keer over gaan praten. Zij begon er toen over...
<DarkEra> UndiFineD, wat moet dat worden met een olifant?
<UndiFineD> een olifant heeft een kop
<DarkEra> 0_o
<MrChrisDruif> DarkEra; Paard is een edeldier en heeft daarom een hoofd en benen
<DarkEra> i knew that :)
<hajour> gewoon eens vragen MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Wat vragen?
<hajour> jij zei zij begon er over.gewoon eens vragen of ze er nog steeds so over denkt
<hajour> zo bedoel ik
<MrChrisDruif> Ow zo....had het er laatst ook over. Toen zei ik ook van "We moeten er gewoon een keer rustig voor zitten"
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk dat ze wel wil
<hajour> wie weet wat eruit voort gaat komen van bedrijf
<hajour> ben echt moe nu
<MrChrisDruif> Een van de ideëen die we hebben is accessibility bedrijfje...zij heeft een lamme linker arm, dus vandaar dat zij dat ook wel ziet zitten
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien kunnen we dan ook dat VibraSound vest verkopen???
<hajour> maar 1 uur gelsapen vanaf 12:00 uur dinsdag middag
<MrChrisDruif> Maar daarover moet ik het eerst met jou hebben natuurlijk
<hajour> of het een vest word moeten we eerst nog even goed bekijken en research naar doen
<MrChrisDruif> Dus je wilt gaan slapen? Is goed hoor...
<DarkEra> ben er ook vantussen.... laters :)
<hajour> ik had gehoord dat bij een bepaalde plek bij bot beste was maar vergeten welke dat ookweer was
<hajour> komt wel weer boven hoor ben nu allen erg moe
 * hajour yawns 
<hajour> welterusten allemma;al
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<hajour> :)
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ah, er is nog leven :)
<leoquant> waah,nauwlijks:P
<StefandeVries> zelf ben ik ook nog de slaap uit de ogen aan het wrijven :p
<leoquant> careful!
<StefandeVries> hoezo? is dat gevaarlijk?
<leoquant> verder heb ik nog een ochtend stem, zwaar bassig
<leoquant> onze piano is gestemd, feitelijk de erste keer
<StefandeVries> Klinkt weer goed nu?
<leoquant> de pennen zaten muurvast, dus dat duurde ruim 1 uur
<StefandeVries> Dat mag best
<StefandeVries> Als onze flink ontstemd is, kan het soms twee uur duren
<leoquant> nee, het warme in de klankkleur is nog ver te zoeken
<leoquant> het komt wel
<leoquant> de piano moet "zetten" zei de stemmer
<leoquant> wat dat ook betekent
<leoquant> maar het is wel een goede vakman
<StefandeVries> het vilt op de hamers is nu bijvoorbeeld nog nieuw, dat moet eerst een beetje beurs worden op de snaren
<leoquant> begrijpt de eigen klank van dit antieke barrel
<leoquant> ja dat bijvorbeeld
<leoquant> maar ook het hout/frame/bodem vertelde hij
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> Dat gaat nu het vochtgehalte van de omgeving aannemen
<leoquant> dus in de piano staan weer flessen met water en kranten
<leoquant> mijn ouders deden dat vroeger al
<leoquant> flessen: lees potten
<StefandeVries> ik had al eens gezegd dat onze piano's in een ruimte staan met constante vochtcontrole, hè?
<leoquant> ja, jullie zijn gewoon profs
<leoquant> verder hoor ik aardig goed
<leoquant> dat is ook een handcap
<StefandeVries> nou ja, het scheelt ook veel tijd en het houdt de piano's en vleugels in goede conditie
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> ik hoor elke oneffenheid
<leoquant> vooral als een toon zweeft
<leoquant> bibbert
<leoquant> kan ik niet tegen :P
<StefandeVries> dat heb ik met tweede stem-zangers
<StefandeVries> fouten daarin hoor ik ook en dan beginnen m'n ogen letterlijk te tranen
<leoquant> ja lol.
<leoquant> ik moest eens vreselijk lachen tijdens koor
<leoquant> was niet leuk...
<StefandeVries> dat hebben wij ook vaak, als heren op de achterste rij
<StefandeVries> droge opmerkingen
<leoquant> ja, of de vrouwenstemmen nadoen, alleen ik ben nu alleen als heer
<leoquant> in een vrouwenkoor feitelijk
<leoquant> brrr
<StefandeVries> enige heer?
<StefandeVries> ai
<leoquant> ja andere twee zijn afgehaakt
<leoquant> al een tijd hoor
<StefandeVries> da's wel jammer
<leoquant> dus ik studeer mijn partijen
<leoquant> dat moet wel
<leoquant> ik vermaak me prima
<leoquant> straks laatste keer alweer dit seizoen
<leoquant> jammer
<StefandeVries> Ja, dan is er zomerpauze
<StefandeVries> En na de zomerpauze in september jubileumshow
<leoquant> lange pauze, is dat bij jullie ook?
<StefandeVries> ja
<leoquant> ruim 2,5 maand
<StefandeVries> bij ons 7 weken
<StefandeVries> kleine 2 maanden
<leoquant> dat is beter vind ik
<leoquant> wij beginnen na het reces weer opnieuw lijkt het, opstarte problemen
<StefandeVries> dat merken wij ook, de 'amateurleden' hebben opstartproblemen
<leoquant> nou ja, we zijn geen profs
<StefandeVries> wij ook niet
<leoquant> ja he
<leoquant> de temmen zijn weg, het repetoire is weg
<leoquant> wij oefenen thuis/zingen thuis gewoon door
<leoquant> op vakatie ook
<leoquant> n
<leoquant> bah weer die typo's....:/
<leoquant> wat staat dat debiel
<leoquant> zo
<leoquant> ik ga, tot later
<leoquant> hoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi leoquant :)
<DarkEra> en tot later dan ;)
<leoquant> jaik maak teveel typo's nog
<leoquant> eerst wakker worden
<leoquant> ツ
<DarkEra> ben je niet de enige.... hier zit er nog eentje die net wakker is
<StefandeVries> +1 :p
<StefandeVries> leoquant: tot later! :)
<StefandeVries> heehoi
<OerHeks> middagjes Stefan
<StefandeVries> neit veel gaande hier
<StefandeVries> orgel dan maar :)
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
 * Rachelle gaapt.
<Rachelle> hoe is het hier
<StefandeVries> orgelarrangementen maken, en verder beetje surfen
<StefandeVries> met jou?
<Rachelle> gaat wel. Met de groep samengewerkt op school dus nu erg moe
<StefandeVries> kan je vanavond rusten of moet je nog dingen doen?
<Rachelle> koken en afwassen. meer niet
<Rachelle> werken laat ik wel tot morgen en overmorgen
<Rachelle> was wel 1 ding grappig vandaag
<Rachelle> stom youtube-filmpje deed het niet op mijn laptop
<Rachelle> klasgenoten dom het doen.
<Rachelle> Ik log in op youtube, youtube springt auto naar html 5 en ik zie het filmpje :p
<Rachelle> who need flash anyway?
<StefandeVries> Niemand. Echt niemand :P
<Rachelle> :p
<StefandeVries> Zogenaamde websitebouwers misschien
<StefandeVries> maar verder niemand
<Rachelle> bepaalde spellen kunnen nog niet in html5 maar dat is ook alles
<lordnoid> weet niet of je weleens hebt geprobeerd een video met html5 goed werkend te krijgen in alle browsers
<StefandeVries> verschillende browsers ondersteunen andere codecs, toch?
<lordnoid> dat ook nog eens
<Rachelle> alleen IE en safari doen nog dom
<Rachelle> de rest ondersteund webM
<lordnoid> ik had mn filmpje gewoon naar VC1 gezet, en deed weinig.. zelfde voor theora
<Rachelle> IE ondersteund het webM als het geinstalleerd is op het OS
<lordnoid> das ook niet alles
<Rachelle> zodra IE compleet om is zal safari wel moeten volgen. Die hebben echt niks te zeggen met hun 2% marktaandeel
<Rachelle> native support : opera, firefox en chrome
<lordnoid> google heeft t voor t zeggen
<Rachelle> mwah dat niet lordnoid. webM is een open formaat.    Als dat andere niet zo beklemmend was had die gewonnen
<lordnoid> niet als het niet in youtube zat
<lordnoid> 99% van de video's kijk ik op youtube
<Rachelle> webM is puur gemaakt wegens de vrijheid.    Het kost browser-makers verdomd veel geld om H265 of zoiets te implementeren.  Dat vertikte opera, firefox en inderdaad google (mede wegens youtube)
<Rachelle> daar heb je 49% van de browser-markt + grootste videosite
<Rachelle> ze wilden de hele pot en kregen het deksel op de neus >:)
<lordnoid> apple?
<Rachelle> en met plugin download heb je 98% van de browser-markt.  H265 heeft verloren >:)
<Rachelle> nee die patenten-groep  die die video-patenten beheren
<lordnoid> volgens mij zit apple daarbij
<Rachelle> klopt, MS ook
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> en nog verschillende andere bedrijven
<Rachelle> uiteindelijk gaan ze wel overstag. Duurt alleen ff
<lordnoid> net als MS en hd-dvd? :P
<Rachelle> persoonlijk zou ik webM pushen + codec-download voor IE.   Safari doet het dan maar met de flash-versie
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> gaan de safari-gebruikers vanzelf zeuren bij apple
<lordnoid> safari heeft gewoon geen beeld
<Rachelle> of dat.  Melding geven dat ze een webM compatible browser moeten gebruiken :p
<lordnoid> apple heeft er weinig voordeel bij, want ze hebben om html5 flash uit de ipad gelaten
<lordnoid> supergoede keuze.. zij de problemen, wij de snellere overgang
<Rachelle> inderdaad :)  Flash zal wel niet verdwijnen, maar wel heel zeldzaam worden
<Rachelle> net als SL redelijk verdwijnt
<lordnoid> je hebt nog leuke spelletjes
<lordnoid> alleen kun je nu ook al angry birds in html5 spelen
<Rachelle> nog wel ;)  Het zal steeds meer richting HTML 5(6?) schuiven
<CasW> Ze hadden toch ook al OpenArena met WebGL?
<lordnoid> er komt geen 6 lijkt me
<Rachelle> mwah ooit wel. over 10 jaar of zo:p
<Rachelle> klopt CasW, maar de webGL support is nog heel mager
<lordnoid> 5 is toch zo'n oneindige versie?
<Rachelle> na ja dat zeggen ze nu lordnoid.  Time will tell
<lordnoid> alleen ik wil wel xhtml5 hebben
<Rachelle> als nu eens IE 6/7/8 dood ging dan schoot het wat op
<Rachelle> nu alleen nog goede dev-tools voor HTML 5 met standaard JS libs
<Rachelle> al is adobe volgens mij nu behoorlijk slim.  Ze zijn op 2 paarden het wedden nu
<lordnoid> ik vind ook "<!doctype html>" nogal een vage regel nu
<Rachelle> uhu
<lordnoid> in die (x)html 4.01/1.0 doctype zit nog enige logica :P
<Rachelle> van mij mag adobe wel goede HTML 5 tools maken. ALS ze die ook voor linux maken -_-'
<lordnoid> flash to html5 converter
<lordnoid> is technisch vast mogelijk.. als je ook flash naar native iphone app kunnen
<lordnoid> alleen de vraag is of ze het willen
<Rachelle> zeker, maar ik heb het niet over converters
<Rachelle> maar gewoon echt dev-tools
<Rachelle> zoals je nu voor flash hebt
<lordnoid> ja maar die komen niet op linux
<Rachelle> ben er bang voor ja :(  *schopt adobe*
<Rachelle> ik wil best betalen voor die. Maar wil dan wel native programma's
<lordnoid> ja? de volle 400 euro?
 * Rachelle mompelt iets over bedrijfs-kosten
<lordnoid> ja zo doet iedereen het :P
<Rachelle> voordeel van freelancer zijn :P Kan je die dingen af trekken
<Rachelle> ik gun adobe die 400 euro meer dan de overheid
<lordnoid> ze mogen die activatie wel wat simpeler maken.. er is toch geen particulier die het koopt
<lordnoid> PS2 werkt trouwens wel in wine :P als je echt wil
<Rachelle> 400 euro is niks als je daardoor tijd bespaard
<lordnoid> voor een particulier die het nooit terugverdient?
<Rachelle> aan photoshop heb ik geen behoefte.  Maar als er een echt goede HTML5-dev tools was wel
<Rachelle> voor een particulier niet nee.  Maar freelancers en bedrijven?
<lordnoid> ja maar die kopen het ook
<lordnoid> ook als de hele activatie er niet zou zijn
<Rachelle> dat bedoel ik ;)  Voor die is 400 euro niks
<Rachelle> en ik heb niet bepaald het idee dat adobe het een zak boeit dat oa PS zoveel piraat wordt
<CasW> Neuj, niet als je kijkt hoe makkelijk het is
<Rachelle> vooral studenten zal ze niks boeien :p
<Rachelle> liever dat ze met PS leren werken dan een ander programma
<lordnoid> precies, dan kunnen ze het net zo goed weggeven
<lordnoid> doet microsoft toch ook :P met windows en visual studio
<Rachelle> inderdaad
<Rachelle> en eerlijk gezegd. Ik zou exact hetzelfde doen
<Rachelle> maar goed
<lordnoid> alleen voor dreamspark moet je zo'n studentenkaart hebben en die heb ik niet :P
<lordnoid> maar in theorie is het gratis
<Rachelle> :)
<lordnoid> misschien gaat er wat geld van die studentenkaart naar ze toe
<Rachelle> ik heb alleen 1 groot minpunt tegen adobe :  dat ze geen linux-programma's maken
<lordnoid> ah.. en tegen microsoft zeker hetzelfde :P
<Rachelle> mwah ik heb het niet op MS-spullen
<Rachelle> ook niet op VS. Die vind ik te opdringerig en te traag
<Rachelle> al zou IE op linux wel makkelijk zijn met testen
<lordnoid> vind je de IDE te opdringerig en traag of de programma's die eruit rollen?
<CasW> Of het land?
<Rachelle> de IDE
<lordnoid> oh.. daar heb ik weinig last van
<Rachelle> nou ja mijn programmeerstijl is oa met de { achter de regel
<Rachelle> VS blijft zich daarmee bemoeien
<lordnoid> ah
<lordnoid> klopt die maakt het mooier :P
<Rachelle> vind jij.  bijvoorbeeld netbeans laat je nog instellen welke stijl ie moet aanhouden
<lordnoid> je kan t natuurlijk altijd uit zetten
<Rachelle> ja, maar dan controleert ie compleet niet meer -_-'
<Rachelle> het is of hun stijl of niks. Dat is irritant
<lordnoid> nee :P volledige vrijheid
<lordnoid> mja.. ik heb er geen last van.. ik doe altijd al { op volgende regel
<Rachelle> en ik vind VS traag ja. Vooral met opstarten
<lordnoid> en als je meerdere auteurs bij elkaar gooit is het nog een beetje leesbaar
<lordnoid> tenzij ze het uit hebben gezet natuurlijk -_-
<lordnoid> dat opstarten is bij ons op de uni ook heel traag, alleen thuis is ie gewoon snel
<Rachelle> op mijn werk gebruiken we daarom expres die format-profielen in netbeans ;)
<Rachelle> nou ja traag.  trager dan netbeans :P  Ik hou gewoon van snelheid
<CasW> Geany :D
<StefandeVries> \o/
<Rachelle> mwah die heeft weer iets te weinig features vind ik :p
<CasW> Vi :D
<CasW> :p
<lordnoid> jeuj vim :P
<Rachelle> al moet ik wel zeggen dat ik niet weet hoe de 2010 versie is. Weet niet of er wat aan gedaan is
<lordnoid> k vind die autocomplete in 2010 wel lekker, alleen die is er in c++ uit gehaard
<lordnoid> gehaald
<Rachelle> maar goed afknapper nr 1 van dat programma is : windows only
<lordnoid> intellisense :P
<StefandeVries> intellinonsense :P
<lordnoid> (krijg je bij intellisense ook zo'n paperclip-gevoel?"
<Rachelle> ik wel. Al is autocomplete wel fijn
<lordnoid> ja maar in visual c++ 2010 is die dus volledig weg
<lordnoid> in 2008 is ie er nog
<Rachelle> hmmmm waarom hebben ze dat weggehaald -_-'
<lordnoid> geen idee.. t is echt irritant
<Rachelle> autocomplete is juist de key-feature van een IDE
<lordnoid> volgens mij gebruikt ook iedereen 2008
<Rachelle> juist die autocomplete en cros--bestand check is een van de redenen waarom ik netbeans gebruik
<Rachelle> +  *generate tests*
<lordnoid> welke taal doe je dan in netbeans?
<Rachelle> voor mijn werk PHP.  Maar doe ook genoeg in JAVA
<lordnoid> ah
<Rachelle> unit-tests zijn fijn bij grote projecten
<lordnoid> kan dat makkelijk daar dan?
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> mits unit-testing wel is geinstalleerd.  op je OS moet oa phpUnit staan
<Rachelle> vooral op mijn framework (wat ook op mijn werk gebruikt wordt) zijn unit-tests fijn.  Kan je checken of de boel het nog doet als je eraan hebt zitten kloten
<lordnoid> wat zit er eigenlijk allemaal in je framework?
 * Rachelle pakt overzicht lijst
<lordnoid> als ie groot is kun je ook sturen/pastebinnen
<Rachelle> cookieHandler, CurlManager, DAL,ErrorHandler,FileHandler, FileDataHandler,Language parser,Log handler, Mailer, Random service, security class, SessionHandler, template parser, XML parser
<lordnoid> oke :)
<Rachelle> HTML-helper, AJAX-helper, UBB-parser, capcha-helper en bijbehorende models natuurlijk
<Rachelle> + stats + beheerpaneel
<lordnoid> capatcha helper :P handig
<Rachelle> hij ondersteund 3 gebruikerslevels op tich groepen  en multiview templates (elke actie een view)
<Rachelle> en multi-language en multi-database zit ingebouwd
<lordnoid> :)
<Rachelle> goede ondersteuning niet?
<lordnoid> ja das heel wat
<StefandeVries> Kan het ook een Rubiks Cube oplossen?
<Rachelle> als je het zou in programmeren :P  maar daar is een framework niet voor
<lordnoid> maar misschien wil je een puzzelspelframework maken
<StefandeVries> Daar is een framework niet voor. Weet ik. Maar het zou wel leuk zijn. :P
<lordnoid> er zijn zo veel rubik's cube solvers :P
<StefandeVries> Dus? :p
<Rachelle> moet het alleen een af maken :p
<lordnoid> dus wiel opnieuw uitvinden
<StefandeVries> en zelf lering trekken uit het proces
<lordnoid> zo moeilijk is t denk ik niet
<Rachelle> jep maar mijn interesse ligt daar niet
<StefandeVries> Eens zien of m'n arrangement te spelen is
<Rachelle> vraag me af of die medicijnen straks gaan werken tegen mijn concentratie-probleem
<Rachelle> hoi exalt
<exalt> hi all
<Rachelle> autisme + hoogsensitief + drukke omgeving == slechte match
 * exalt cut his finger this afternoon
<StefandeVries> Acherm
<Rachelle> auw
<Rachelle> http://tweakers.net/nieuws/74545/linux-kernel-2639-vrijgegeven.html :)
<StefandeVries> ik las 't net ja :)
<lordnoid> hebben ze nou die energie-bug al gefixt?
<StefandeVries> Ben benieuwd wanneer die in Arch komt te zitten
<StefandeVries> lordnoid: nope
<lordnoid> meh
<Rachelle> helaas niet :(
<Rachelle> wel een hoop drivers waaronder van broadcom :D
<CasW> Maar is het echt een bug of h
<CasW> gewoon het bijeffect van meer code
<Rachelle> don't know
<Rachelle> hoi DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ben net van de schrik bekomen
<CasW> Welke schrik?
<DooitzeCompaq> Dat ik het hoofdwachtwoord van keepassx kwijt was
<CasW> Hmm, dá's vervelend!
<StefandeVries> kwijt? hoe, kwijt? vergeten?
<DooitzeCompaq> vergeten
<DooitzeCompaq> nah
<DooitzeCompaq> wachtwoord verkeerd gewijzigd
<StefandeVries> woeps
<exalt> CasW, het is een negatief bij effect van een nieuw geimplementeerde methode om het geheuge te beheren heb ik begrepen
<StefandeVries> dan zit de schrik er goed in, DooitzeCompaq
<exalt> hoe de kernel het geheugen behandeld
<exalt> CasW, misschien is die manier dus wel nietzo goed
<CasW> Oh? Nouja, misschien kwa prestaties wel, maar kwa energiegebruik niet
<DooitzeCompaq> ja StefandeVries
<Rachelle> blijkbaar CasW. echter fix het maar eens zonder de boel te slopen
<CasW> Ja, da's een aardig probleem
<DooitzeCompaq> gelukkig zou ik dan ook nog het wachtwoord van mijn gmail kunnen veranderen met mijn telefoon
<StefandeVries> gelukkig heeft het niet zover hoeven te komen :)
<DooitzeCompaq> nee :P
<StefandeVries> Arrangement is te spelen en klinkt goed.
<StefandeVries> !rondje wat-je-wilt
<CasW> StefandeVries, da's in het andere kanaal ;)
<StefandeVries> ja, maar de strekking is ook hier duidelijk
<DooitzeCompaq> in het kanaal #ubuntu-nl-muziek ?
<StefandeVries> nee, -offtopic :p
<StefandeVries> al hebben we bij Ubuntu NL wel zoveel muzikanten dat dat kanaal er best mag komen :)
<CasW> Welja, goed idee
<StefandeVries> Piano, basklarinet, orgel..zit hier allemaal
<CasW> Piano & gitaar :D
<StefandeVries> Piano, orgel en zang :D
<StefandeVries> Alleen tegelijk wordt moeilijk
<StefandeVries> Hoewel
<StefandeVries> Nu nog iemand drums
<CasW> Bij mij wordt het moeilijker
<StefandeVries> hoezo?
<CasW> Ooit piano en gitaar geprobeerd tegelijk te spelen?
<StefandeVries> ooit piano en orgel tegelijk gespeeld? dat gaat niet lukken
<StefandeVries> en ja, dat zijn twee totaal verschillende instrumenten
<CasW> Moah, je kan uit beide tegelijk (redelijk) geluid krijgen (ieder één hand), dat gaat bij piano en gitaar niet lukken
<CasW> (Niet alle tonen, wat wel kan met orgel en piano)
<CasW> (tenminste, voor zover ik het weet)
<StefandeVries> knap, op een orgelkruk zitten en toch een lagere piano kunnen bespelen:P
<CasW> Zet je de piano op een verhoging
<StefandeVries> Doelde meer op totale handen-en-voetenbeeld van orgel. Wordt vaak onderschat
<StefandeVries> ja, zo kan ik het ook..
<StefandeVries> kan ook de poten onder het orgel wegzagen :p
<CasW> Maar goed, ik ga nu eten, doei
<StefandeVries> Smakelijk :)
<Rachelle> ik ben koken doei doei
<CasW> Dag dag
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, ping
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ben nu met  q light control bezig
<DooitzeCompaq> dat is een programma om lichten en moving heads te bedienen
<UndiFineD> o/
<DooitzeCompaq> open source
 * StefandeVries is terug van de piano
<StefandeVries> vleugel
<CasW> StefandeVries, ken je Allevi?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> ik heb meer met Ludovico Einaudi
<CasW> Dat speel ik nu :D L'orologio degli dei
<CasW> Einaudi, dat speelde m'n zus, heb ik nog niet gespeeld
<DarkEra> wordt tijd dat ze die trol van het forum halen
<StefandeVries> Allevi vind ik te druk
<StefandeVries> mooi, maar druk
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: welke trol?
<CasW> Dat vind ik juist fijn, niet zo saai :p
<DarkEra> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/waarom-slotje/msg732493/#new
<DarkEra> ben even wat minder goed gezind door zoiets
<StefandeVries> CasW: heb jij ook een hekel aan mensen die pianodingen naar YouTube uploaden als hun piano niet gestemd is?
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: niks van aantrekken. wordt vanzelf gewaarschuwd en geband
<CasW> Ja, maar ik heb er een goede oplossing voor; er niet meer naar luisteren
<StefandeVries> soms spelen ze best goed
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, dat hadden ze al eerder moeten doen, kijk eens in datzelfde gedeelte
<DarkEra> is nog zo'n topic
<CasW> Ja, maar goed, meestal kan je het ook wel zien al bij het miniatuurplaatje zegmaar
<StefandeVries> morgen beginnen aan de stukken uit het lesboek
<StefandeVries> Zo, Wilders trekt fel van eler
<leoquant> StefandeVries, kijk met politiek enzo
<leoquant> uit
<leoquant> als er iets snel escaleert is het dat wel
<StefandeVries> Zeker
<leoquant> op irc
<StefandeVries> Laat onverlet dat ik zijn uitspraken nogal fel vind :)
<StefandeVries> "stemvee"
<StefandeVries> En de SP-fractie die de Kamer verlaat
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, reces, das vroeg dit jaar dan
<StefandeVries> heej Rachelle
<leoquant> ik dacht dat men naar 1 maand moest
<leoquant> naar=nog
<leoquant> dag Rachelle
<DarkEra> Politiek boeit me totaal niet, heb ik lak aan en ben van mening dat het hier zeker niet thuis hoort.  :)
<DarkEra> maar dat ben ik.... :P
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: dat punt is achter de schermen al afgewend
<DarkEra> euhm.... ok.
 * DarkEra is stil :)
<StefandeVries> ein-de-lijk :P ;)
<DarkEra> vanaf Januari 2012 kan ik hoogswaarschijnlijk aan de PC beginnen. :)
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<DarkEra> alleen de kast is hier niet bij alternate
<StefandeVries> AOpen ES45F?
<StefandeVries> vreemd
<DarkEra> yep, staat er niet tussen op de .be site
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle & anderen
<DarkEra> hoi commandoline
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ping
<UndiFineD> leoquant, ik ben even bezig
<leoquant> ok zie pm
<RawChid> Hey leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, hoi
<RawChid> Even een vraagje
<RawChid> Op de agenda staat een punt over internationale orientatie
<RawChid> Gotiniens staat daar bij. Alleen weet hij van niets (zei hij gister).
<RawChid> Weet jij daar meer van
<commandoline> nou RawChid erover begint, ik zie dat ik zowel op aanwezig sta als dat ik het punt bijpraten JFL zal regelen
<commandoline> terwijl ik er hooguit een kwartiertje bij kan zijn
<RawChid> Moet je rap praten :P
<RawChid> Misschien kan iemand anders bijpraten over JFL?
<commandoline> nou, DooitzeCompaq is bezig met examens.
<DooitzeCompaq> morgen niet
<DooitzeCompaq> ik ben er nu tijdenlijk vanaf
<commandoline> ok, maar maandag?
<RawChid> Even los van dit punt, je kunt ook een status update per mail ofzo doen
<DooitzeCompaq> even in korganizer kijken
<DooitzeCompaq> maandag heb ik examen wiskunde
<DooitzeCompaq> dinsdagavond heb ik denk ik wel tijd
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: het gaat om de vergadering, en examen gaat voor
<commandoline> dus ik schrijf wel een mailtje
<DooitzeCompaq> oke
<commandoline> leoquant: is de huidige vergaderpagina soms overgenomen van de vorige? Dat zou verklaren waarom ik op aanwezig sta.
<leoquant> ja klopt
<RawChid> Zelfde geldt dan denk ik voor mijn ding over Gotiniens
<RawChid> Oh commandoline als je toch gaat typen, kan het misschien beter op de wiki. Is dan gelijk een stukje notule ;)
<commandoline> prima
<RawChid> :)
<leoquant> commandoline, ben je afwezig?
<commandoline> leoquant: ik ben er hooguit het eerste kwartiertje bij
<leoquant> corrigeer jij het?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> en sorry
<commandoline> maakt niet uit
<DooitzeCompaq> leoquant zie query
<leoquant> o ja
<commandoline> ok, op de wiki staat nu mijn commentaar op een aantal punten
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2011-05-23
<RawChid> Bedankt voor je input. Daar kunnen we wat mee
<commandoline> RawChid: mooi
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ping
<leoquant> commandoline, zeker sterke punten
<commandoline> ik ben nog even aan het nadenken over de invulling van de laatste Pythoncursus van zaterdag.
<commandoline> het is vooral mogelijkheid tot vragen stellen
<commandoline> daarnaast de vraag of de cursisten in een project mee willen werken (onder begeleiding)
<RawChid> Dat is wel leuk ja
<RawChid> Om de dingen die geleerd zijn eens in de praktijk te brengen :)
<commandoline> idd, maar welke projecten?
<commandoline> OpenTeacher kan, dat regel ik
<commandoline> JFL kan wat mij betreft ook, maar ik heb niet genoeg ervaring met Django om daar als mentor te functioneren vrees ik + het is nog niet in de programmeerfase.
<commandoline> verder is er nog het vertalersprogrammatje dat een keer huiswerk was, ik dacht dat Dooitze dat nog wilde uitbreiden
<RawChid> Vertalen? Wat hoor ik daar? vertel :
<RawChid> :P
<commandoline> Voor de Friese vertaling van Ubuntu een soort woordenboekprogramma.
<commandoline> die werkt met de woordenlijst die op de ubuntu-fry wiki staat.
<RawChid> Ahzo, handig
<commandoline> nou, dat zijn iig 2 programma's, er is keuze :)
<RawChid> Ja
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het ook lastig is om zomaar in een project te duiken als je weinig ervaring hebt
<RawChid> Dat begeleiding dan wel belangrijk is
<hajour1> hi
<commandoline> ik kan dus bij dat vertalersprogramma + OT begeleiding doen.
<RawChid> Misschien eerst eens kijken of er animo is :)
<commandoline> klopt
<hajour1> voor info
<RawChid> Dat programma klinkt ook als een niet al te groot project
<RawChid> (denk ik)
<RawChid> Dag hajour1
<commandoline> RawChid: klopt, het is eigenlijk klaar, maar wel leuk uit te breiden (GUI bijv.)
<commandoline> hoi hajour1
<hajour1> ik resign van ubuntu beginners team en van team leadership van speechcontrol ik heb al iemand anders op het oog om teamleader schap over te nemen
<hajour1> en misschien ook van accessibility team daar moet ik over nadenken
<Cees> offtopic <+commandoline> Voor de Friese vertaling van Ubuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/CategoryFrysk ?
<RawChid> Wurdlist :-D
<RawChid> No offense, maar ik blijf het grapppig vinden om Friesche teksten te lezen
<Cees> dan moet je zeker de wudlist zien ;)
<Cees> =wurdlist
<commandoline> hmm, de NL wiki dus :P
<Cees> is er ook een friese wiki doan?
<commandoline> hmm, die was er wel iig: http://wiki.ubuntu-fy.org/
<RawChid> Ik wil ff mierenneuken
<RawChid> authentication
<RawChid> identifikaasje
<RawChid> Klopt dat?
<commandoline> hmm, het kan wel lijkt me.
<RawChid> In security-termen is authenticeren iets anders dan identificeren :P
<commandoline> ok, daar zit wat in.
<RawChid> Maargoed, iemand die belang heeft bij Ubunt in het Frysk zal het verschil toch niet weten denk ik
<commandoline> ik denk dat het idd niet veel uitmaakt
<Cees> mierenneuker :P Authenticatie is de tweede stap in het toegangscontroleproces. De eerste stap in dit proces is identificatie, de derde en laatste stap is autorisatie.
 * Cees knipte en klakte van http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authenticatie
<RawChid> Dit was bij een instinkvraag tijdens een security-vak dat ik had
<Cees> identifikaasje klinkt als.....
<commandoline> ok, misschien is die wiki toch altijd een deel van de NL wiki geweest, weet ik eigenlijk niet.
<RawChid> Hmmm, kaas
<Cees> commandoline, datums kan je zien als je linkbovenin op informatie klinkt
<Cees> het is nog niet zo oud.
<commandoline> nou ja, het maakt niet zoveel uit...
<Cees> nee, maakt ook niet uit maar je begon erover :P
<commandoline> bedankt in dat geval :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline: pong!
<commandoline> ah, toch nog :)
<commandoline> ik vroeg me eigenlijk af of jij nog opmerkingen had voor de les zoals ik die net hier heb beschreven
<RawChid> Gaat iemand hier zaterdag nog naar de linux themadag?
<commandoline> dus 1) vragen stellen 2) kijken of mensen in een project mee willen draaien.
<commandoline> punt is wel dat we dan in 10 min. klaar kunnen zijn :P
<commandoline> maar goed, geen probleem op zich...
<StefandeVries> Dat lijkt goed, commandoline. meer is er denk ik ook niet meer :P
<commandoline> nou, we kunnen altijd nog een programma bespreken, maar volgens mij heeft dat niet zoveel nut
<StefandeVries> mee eens
<commandoline> oja, er was nog huiswerk van de vorige keer, dat kan nog wel mooi even :)
<StefandeVries> klaar in een half uur :)
<StefandeVries> korte les
<commandoline> als we een half uur vol krijgen is dat prima :)
<commandoline> doen we overmorgen weer jij vragen en ik in -klas?
<StefandeVries> akkoord
<StefandeVries> en nu ga ik even vier glazen water drinken
<commandoline> ok, tot zo
<StefandeVries> als je het niet erg vindt :P
<DarkEra> waterholist :P :)
<commandoline> voor als je terug bent: na het huiswerk bespreken kunnen we trouwens misschien beter gewoon de rest van de les in -mwanzo doen, aangezien vragen kopieren bij de andere delen vrijwel niet te doen is...
<StefandeVries> nee, maar vriendenavond was erg gezellig
<StefandeVries> klopt, commandoline
<commandoline> ok, dan ga ik nu, doei!
<StefandeVries> Fijne avond, tot zaterdag! :)
<StefandeVries> darn, te laat
<RawChid> Heb je zitten zuipen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zuipen niet hoor
<StefandeVries> Maar ik stotter niet meer
<RawChid> Alcoholische versnaperingen genuttigd?
<StefandeVries> eufemisme voor 'gezopen', maar...ja
<RawChid> Oh kijk, dat moet je dus vaker doen :P
<StefandeVries> handig excuus altijd :p
<StefandeVries> alle gekheid op een stokje - en het stokje het raam uit: het valt mee hoor
<RawChid> Zolang je fatsoenlijk typt valt het inderdaad mee :)
<RawChid> Heb je trouwens geen examens?
<StefandeVries> hand-oogcoördinatie is nooit een probleem :)
<StefandeVries> volgend jaar pas
<StefandeVries> nu in 5 Gym
<RawChid> Ah oke
 * RawChid was niet zo goed met gym
 * RawChid was een luie VWO-er (eufimisme voor Havist)
<StefandeVries> mja, ik zal maar nisk zeggen
<StefandeVries> ik ben zelf ook niet ijverig, maar ik ga altijd met voldoendes over
<StefandeVries> mja, nog even toetsinstrumenten bestijgen en dan duik ik erin
<Rachelle> zo "even" redmine op mijn server gezet
<Rachelle> pffff kunnen die mensen geen fatsoendelijke .deb bakken die alle dependancies mee neemt -_-'
<RawChid> Luie hond
<Rachelle> hoezo lui?
<Rachelle> daar zijn package-managers en .debs toch voor?
<OerHeks> rachelle sudo apt-get install redmine redmine-mysql subversion ??
<Rachelle> dus niet OerHeks.  Komen nog een stuk of 10 bij
<Rachelle> oa mod-cqi van apache
<RawChid> Grapje
<RawChid> nvm
<Rachelle> als je dat niet doorhebt zoek je je rot waarom ie het niet doet
<Rachelle> volgende stap : sonar
<RawChid> sonar als ik kwaliteitswaarborging?
<Rachelle> ja. code coverage tool
<Rachelle> wil ik oa voor mijn framework en werk gebruiken
<RawChid> Is wel handig :)
<RawChid> Ben benieuwd hoe dat werkt via APT
<Rachelle> jep
<Rachelle> niet :p
<RawChid> Meestal zit je dan met oude versies opgescheept is mijn ervaring
<Rachelle> hij staat niet in apt
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen. doei doei
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-20
<hajour1> hi all
<hajour1> ik ben vergeten wie het ook alweer aanbood.python lessen aan mij.maar denk dat 1 op 1 beter werkt bij mij
<hajour1> en ik leer het best met veel doe opdrachten veel herhaling
<hajour1> dus degeen die het wil moet wel geduld hebben
<hajour1> via geluid nog veel beter maar ik weet dat dat niet mogelijk is
<hajour1> btw foxforge is voorlees vrijwilligers werk meeste dat is net waar ik moeite mee heb voorlezen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e apau
<DarkEra> ditën e mirë
<MrChrisDruif> DarkEra; Wat?
<DarkEra> M.a.w.: Goededag
<DarkEra> :)
<MrChrisDruif> In welke taal?
<DarkEra> Albanees
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay....en hoe dat zo? Met andere woorden, waarom? :D
<DarkEra> had ik gewoon even zin in :D :P
<RawChid> MOet jij zeggen Druifje
<RawChid> Met je rare taal
<DarkEra> lol
<MrChrisDruif> Rare taal?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha ka po'e apau is heel normaal <_<"
<RawChid> Waarom doe je dan moeilijk over ditën e mirë
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, ik heb een reden om het te gebruiken...en ik deed er niet moeilijk over....ik vroeg alleen een paar simpele vragen ;)
<RawChid> Waarom gebruik je dat dan?
<RawChid> [/naggy]
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Omdat ik ambieer om naar Hawaii te gaan :D
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Verder dan Aloha kom ik niet
<RawChid> Ohja, en wiki :P
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat je zo wiki als mogelijk naar Hawaii kan ;)
<MrChrisDruif> http://haw.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ka_papa_kinohi xD
<MrChrisDruif> En ik hoop ook wiki naar Hawaii te kunnen gaan :D
<Rachelle> hoi iedereen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> hmmm waarom doet phpunit het niet
<MrChrisDruif> Omdat het PHP is?
<RawChid> Omdat JUnit da bomb is
<DarkEra> OMG!!! Rachelle in da house!.... o/
<Rachelle> hoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi hoi :)
<Rachelle> het heeft t/m 10.10 altijd gewerkt in netbeans -_-'
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour1
<hajour1> aloha MrChrisDruif
<RawChid> Ka po'e apau
<RawChid> :P
<MrChrisDruif> RawChid; Dat betekent iedereen ;) Aloha ka po'e apau betekent Hello everyone ;)
<RawChid> Ah :-)
 * RawChid moet ff weg
<RawChid> Tot wiki ka po'e apau :-P
<hajour1> tot later RawChid
<Rachelle> zo wat een gedoe. Maar het werkt nu
<Rachelle> all green :)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<Rachelle> wellicht iets voor hier?  Hoe je phpunit aan de praat krijgt op 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> Zet het anders op de mailing-list
<MrChrisDruif> Als idee bedoel ik, dat je er een workshop over geeft...ofzo
<Rachelle> eerst even opschrijven wat ik gedaan heb
<Rachelle> mailing-list heb ik nog nooit heen gekeken :p
<Rachelle> zou dus ook niet weten hoe ik het daarop moet zetten
<RawChid> Check topic
<RawChid> De mailinglist loopt via LP
<RawChid> Weet het adres neit uit mn hoofd,
<RawChid> Nu weer weg, BBL
<MrChrisDruif> .....heb weer niets gedaan vandaag...en moet eigenlijk wel even wat boodschappen halen.....en mag om 5 uur werken en daarvoor nog even eten :P
<hajour1> heb je nog steeds geen boodschappen gedaan :P
<leoquant> dat is snel
<leoquant> boodschappen online gedaan?
<leoquant> hajour1, ?
<Rachelle> zo weer een test-file af :)
<leoquant> doedzo
<leoquant> g
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, gewoon een time-out, maar ga nu ff ;)
<Rachelle> echt ik had een bullshit url ingevuld voor negatieve post test.  bestaat dat domein ook nog -_-'
<leoquant> succes MrChrisDruif ツ
<Rachelle> ik ga sowieso deze tutorial op mijn site zetten :)
<StefandeVries> middag! :)
<erkan^> hey StefandeVries , goedemiddag (-:
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<StefandeVries> ik begin piano steeds leuker te vinden :D
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; nederland.fm > radio2
<erkan^> wil je een piano in de bestand te recorderen, StefandeVries ? en CasW wil helemaal niet doen )-:
<StefandeVries> wat bedoel je, erkan^?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif, ja, oké, en nu? :P
<CasW> Erkan, stefandevries kan dat vást veel beter :p
<StefandeVries> Ongetwijfeld :P
<MrChrisDruif> Te laat
<MrChrisDruif> Sinterklaas, wie kent hem niet was erop :P
<StefandeVries> ah :P
<erkan^> zippo wil heel graag naar Müsiçále luisteren, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Aha
<erkan^> wil je een bestand naar me sturen, StefandeVries ?
<erkan^> (-:
<erkan^> dan zal zippo erg blij ermee
<StefandeVries> sorry, maar wat voor bestand? ik heb veel bestanden :P
<erkan^> muziekbestanden ?
<erkan^> speciaal voor hondenmuziek, StefandeVries
<erkan^> CasW heeft ook een hond, hij heeft ervaring ermee denk ik?
<MrChrisDruif> Hij heet niet voor niets Orgeltje erkan^ ;)
<CasW> Nee? :p
<erkan^> huh?
<erkan^> luisteren honden naar muziek ?
<hajour1> ja erkan^
<erkan^> welke muziekbestanden vinden honden erg leuk dan?
<hajour1> geen hoge tonen gaan ze janken
<CasW> Onze hond luistert niet naar muziek.
<MrChrisDruif> Dus eigenlijk moet ik een opname maken met me basklarinet in het lage register :P
<hajour1> honden horen 7 keer beter dan mensen tenminste mensen die niet blind zijn of slecht ziend
<erkan^> ow, okee, maar als ik ga even naar AH ofzo, dan moet ik muziek aanzetten voor zippo. ander voelt ie zig klote. ik wil dat hij voelt zich heerlijk thuis (-: hajour1 / CasW
<hajour1> snap ik erkan^  was alleen advies met uitleg :)
<StefandeVries> Je kunt de tv ook aanlaten
<hajour1> klopt was StefandeVries  zegt
<Rachelle> http://www.scripthulp.com/tutorials/tutorial/3   :0
<Rachelle> :)
<StefandeVries> Als ze houden van orgelmuziek kan ik Phantom of the Opera nog even inspelen :P
<hajour1> hehe
<hajour1> ik heb vroeger ook een hond gehad een labrador retriever
<StefandeVries> onze hond scheelt het in ieder geval geen lor wat er speelt, zolang hij maar niet wakker hoeft te worden
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; Doe even goed maar, ik wil je wel eens horen pingelen :P
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: orgel staat in de studio. ben nu thuis :P
<MrChrisDruif> <_<" Waarom stel je het dan voor? ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Doeg!
<StefandeVries> Uhm, omdat het ook over een week kan
<StefandeVries> Duh
<StefandeVries> Hij is weg.
<StefandeVries> Ik wilde het toch even gezegd hebben.
<erkan^> ja, maar ik heb hier geen televisieabonnement, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> ah, zo
<StefandeVries> een radio wel?
<StefandeVries> dat kan ook al helpen
<erkan^> ook niet
<StefandeVries> en een live-stream van 3FM via je pc?
<StefandeVries> moet je pc wel de hele tijd aan staan
<erkan^> ik heb nog nooit met 3FM geprobeerd :P
<StefandeVries> nou, daar is afwisselend muziek en interviews, wie weet :p
<erkan^> ik wil alleen muziekbestanden voor zippo en niet voor me
<erkan^> ik ben doof, StefandeVries
<erkan^> en zippo is horend
<erkan^> maar hij snapt niks van de computer, want hij is hond
<StefandeVries> En waarom wil je dat hij muziek hoort?
<erkan^> omdat de geleidehondsinstructie me heeft gevraagd
<erkan^> om muziek aanzetten als zippo blijft één of twee uren thuis
<hajour1> omdat de hond dan niet gaat janken en zich niet zo snel alleen voelt
<leoquant> StefandeVries, planten groeien ook beter op bach
<hajour1> muziek wil daar wel eens bij helpen
<erkan^> ja dat bedoel ik (-:
<leoquant> dus zo'n hond voelt zich sneller senang
<StefandeVries> vaag
<leoquant> bach is structuur
<hajour1> het werkt echt erkan^  ik zou advies opvolgen
<leoquant> mensen die in de war zijn, worden sneller beter bij/met bach
<erkan^> die netbook heeft wel soundkaart en andere pc heeft niet sound. welke muziekbestanden heb ik geen idee en welke programma kan ik aanzetten
<leoquant> echt
<erkan^> hey leoquant ! :-D
<leoquant> erkan^, !
<StefandeVries> Mensen die in de war zijn, zijn beter geholpen door medicijnen. Vaak dan.
<leoquant> zippo!
<erkan^> welk, hajour1 ?
<hajour1> radio of tv aan
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tuurlijk, maar er is onderzoek gedaan
<erkan^> ik heb hier geen radio- en televisieabonnement, hajour1
<hajour1> via pc ?
<erkan^> welke site?
<StefandeVries> leoquant: Ja, maar geen onderzoek dat de verschillen in medicijn- en bachuitwerkingen naast elkaar zet. eerst zien...:p
<erkan^> de netbook heeft een soundkaart
<erkan^> dan kan ik de sound (volume 1, 2, 3 enz.) hoog of laag dimmen
<StefandeVries> erkan^: je kunt dan via 3fm.nl(een radiostation) muziek laten streamen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ........tuurlijk je wint ツ
<StefandeVries> ik wilde er geen wedstrijd van maken :P
<leoquant> te laat :P
<erkan^> vinden honden 3fm.nl leuk, StefandeVries ?
<leoquant> leuke naam zippo
<StefandeVries> erkan^: ik denk dat het vooral gaat om dát ze wat horen, niet wát ze dan horen
<hajour1> precies StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> En 3FM eheft spraak en muziek afgewisseld, zodat er minder snel gewenning op kan treden
<erkan^> kee
<erkan^> ik ga het proberen
<erkan^> brb
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> zippo vuur!
<erkan^> ik heb streams programma nodig volgens me
<erkan^> Verzocht plugins zoeken ...
<StefandeVries> hmm..
<erkan^> De gevraagde plug-ins zijn:
<erkan^> Microsoft Media Server (MMS) protocol-bron
<StefandeVries> missende codecs..vervelend
<erkan^> ow )-:
<erkan^> andere sites dan?
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> ik ga effe met zippo spelen en effe opruiemn
<erkan^> fijen avond .. mn netbook blijft gewoon online
<erkan^> (-:
<leoquant> dag!
<StefandeVries> doeidoei! :)
<StefandeVries> orgelspel -> techniek -> pedaaltechniek -> onderkruising: check!
<DarkEra> cli installatie -> 11.04 -> reboot -> fail
<DarkEra> dan maar gewoon terug naar de LTS versie op mijn netbook
<StefandeVries> de veilige - en verstandige - keuze
<DarkEra> :)
<StefandeVries> En dat zegt degene die Arch, Debian 6 en Mint 11 en 10 gebruikt :p
<hajour1> StefandeVries, zou jij mij willen helpen uit te zoeken wat mij ligt om te leren en welk gebied ik iets zou kunnen beteken in ubuntu nl?
<hajour1> of iemand anders ook goed
<hajour1> heb nu na deze week zeeen van tijd
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat je beter een meer ervaren lid kunt vragen, hajour1. Ik wil het dolgraag, maar denk dat er anderen zijn die het veel beter kunnen. :)
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, geen Ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: nee, nog geen tijd gehad om het te installeren. Of ja..geen zin.
<hajour1> ik hou niet van niks doen voel me beetje nutteloos nu
<StefandeVries> hajour1: even niks doen is misschien fijn :)
 * StefandeVries gaat eten
<hajour1> ok StefandeVries
<hajour1> heb 19 jaar niks gedaan
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, smakelijk :)
<hajour1> eetsmakelijk StefandeVries
<DarkEra> hajour1, vertalen misschien?
<DarkEra> ze zijn onderbemand naar het schijnt
<hajour1> weet je dat zeker? raad altijd of ik d t moet gebruiken ect
<hajour1> wil het wel proberen hoor
<DarkEra> richtlijnen hoe te vertalen zijn er en de uitleg ook volgens mij.... ben niet geheel zeker
<hajour1> als spellingscontrol ook daar werkt
<DarkEra> het wordt zowiezo nagekeken
<hajour1> diclectie
<hajour1> dyslectisch
<DarkEra> ah... dat wist ik niet
<hajour1> geeft niet
<hajour1> vervelend woord
<DarkEra> mod's hebben ze genoeg zover ik weet
<hajour1> die is vast gemaakt om mensen die het hebben te pesten
<hajour1> ja weet ik
<hajour1> mentor wil ik ook niet meer zijn eerlijk gezegd .ben niet zoveel meer in accessibility team
<hajour1> en dat is enige waar ik het 1 en ander van weet
<hajour1> tot nu toe
<DarkEra> verder zou ik het helaas niet weten
<hajour1> :(
<hajour1> en team leader wil ik ook niet meer zijn
<hajour1> ben net team aan het overdragen aan opvolger
<DarkEra> hoe lang ben je dat geweest?
<hajour1> vanaf 11 dec 2010
<hajour1> tot nu
<hajour1> heb link alverwijderd van me wiki
<hajour1> maar was wel teamleader vraag maar aan exalt
<DarkEra> ik denk dat het het beste is om even te gaan nadenken wat je nu echt zou willen. Ik heb ook een tijd gehad dat ik eruit stapte en er later spijt van had, weer terug kwam en later weer uit stapte. We praten over moderator, administrator en community vertegewoordiger te zijn geweest. Natuurlijk kwamen er ook een aantal andere zaken bij kijken dat ik stopte
<hajour1> bij mij kwam er ook heel veel bij kijken dat ik stopte
<hajour1> maar niet van prive
<hajour1> en ik kom niet terug op me besluit
<DarkEra> dat is natuurlijk geheel aan jou :)
<DarkEra> ben later terug, even wat eten :)
<hajour1> ok
<hajour1> ik ook
<hajour1> maar waarschijnlijk ben ik pas laat terug
<hajour1> eetsmakelijk allemaal
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MrChrisDruif> Kheb me breadcrumbs weer terug O:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, moest er even uit :D
<StefandeVries> Suit yourself..:p
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar zangrepetitie, tot vanavond laat(later) :)
<leoquant> DarkEra, hoi
<DarkEra> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> DarkEra, wat gebruik jij als client voor irc?
<DarkEra> ik gebruik altijd xchat :)
<DarkEra> sinds 2008 al geloof ik
<leoquant> ah,met een cloak zie ik
<DarkEra> de cloak heef niks met xchat te maken, die vraag je aan bij freenode. was destijds een must als teamlid
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> klopt
<leoquant> maar freenode heeft wat meer tijd nodig om u goed te cloaken
<leoquant> u logt nu feitelijk tweemaal in
<leoquant> DarkEra@d54C17A3C.access.telenet.be
<DarkEra> was me vorige week al opgevallen
<leoquant> ik heb iets wat kan helpen in xchat
<DarkEra> tell me :)
<MrChrisDruif> Met xchat kan je dat probleem voorkomen...
<MrChrisDruif> Log ik ook nog steeds 2x in leoquant ?
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay 10
<leoquant> het staat op 2 sec by default
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, dat had je eerder vandaag geloof ik ook ja
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, u zit goed
<leoquant> o, nix gezegd...:)
<MrChrisDruif> U, toe maar...
<leoquant> DarkEra, die regel kunt u in het server gedeelte invoeren
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; Je kan ook ChanServ wachtwoord invullen volgens mij
<leoquant> en herstarten
<DarkEra> was ik al mee bezig ;)
<MrChrisDruif> In het server gedeelte invoeren?
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif dat wil ook wel eens helpen
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb het hier gewoon gedaan ;)
<DarkEra> brb
<leoquant> oki
<MrChrisDruif> Die /set dan
<leoquant> dan moet je herstarten
<leoquant> meteen goed nu DarkEra
<DarkEra> leoquant, hartelijk dank :)
<leoquant> graag gedaan
<MrChrisDruif> ...zit ff functies van xchat door te kijken....echt freaky awesome :D
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, die zijn idd awesome :)
<leoquant> ik ben erg tevreden met xchat en sasl
<leoquant> en die delay truc
<DarkEra> sasl?
<leoquant> ssl eigenlijk
<leoquant> maar ik gebruik een sasl script
<DarkEra> is dat een must?
<leoquant> ja/nee het is iets wat freenode ondersteunt
 * DarkEra krijgt weer zin om Irc op te worden op die manier :D
<leoquant> het is veiliger
<leoquant> beetje
<leoquant> ツ
<DarkEra> moment, zoon heeft even aandacht nodig :)
<leoquant> ok dat gaat voor
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
 * MrChrisDruif voelt zich weer jong als iemand het over z'n kinderen heeft
<DarkEra> zo oud ben je toch niet?
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, maar voel me wel weer m'n leeftijd ;)
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated zoek daar het xchat sasl script
<leoquant> plaats het in xchat2 homemap
<leoquant>  /sasl set freenode your_nick your_password PLAIN
<leoquant>  /sasl save
<MrChrisDruif> http://xchatdata.net/Using/FAQ#joindelay
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> thats it
<leoquant> dan heb je een beveiligde login
<leoquant> via sasl
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Koken ging goed?
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> eerst je xchat homemap backuppen..lol
<Rachelle> ja hoor
<leoquant> hoi Rachelle
<Rachelle> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat voor lekkers heb je gegeten?
<Rachelle> gewoon wat spaghetti.  niks bijzonders
<MrChrisDruif> Je kan het zo bijzonder maken als je wilt :)
<Rachelle> ja maar nooit zin in
<Rachelle> ik vind huishouden en koken niet leuk
<erkan^> ik ook niet :/
<erkan^> maar het moet wel
<erkan^> ben je kok, MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Er schijnen mensen te zijn die het wel leuk vinden om huishouden te doen of te koken :P
<MrChrisDruif> erkan^; als ik eindelijk een "normale" job heb, ga ik waarschijnlijk meer moeite steken in zelf koken
<erkan^> lol
<RawChid> Heb je wel eens moinmoin klaargemaakt Druifje? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Als wiki bedoelt wel, als het ook een vorm van eten is, dan niet
<RawChid> Nigeriaanse gestoomde bonenpudding :P
<RawChid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin_moin
<lordnoid> dat heb ik ook besteld op ebay maar nooit gekregen
<RawChid> Volgende keer thuisbezorgd.nl proberen :P
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, moinmoin heb ik nog nooit gemaakt...is het lekker?
<RawChid> Zou 't niet weten, nooit gehad
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<DarkEra> leoquant, nogmaals dank. Ik zal er later op de avond eens in duiken als het rustiger is hiero :)
<leoquant> hee DarkEra rustig aan.:)
<DarkEra> doe ik altijd, dat weet je toch... ;) :)
 * leoquant zit net een recept over de bonrenpudding binnen te hengelen
<leoquant> bonren?
<leoquant> time to go:P
<DarkEra> see you :)
<DarkEra> :P
<leoquant> later mensen!
<RawChid> Gaan we binnenkort moinmoin bij  eten leo?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Lekker gespeeld en gezongen zag ik?
<StefandeVries> Ja, de vaste solist was er niet, dus moest ik invallen
<StefandeVries> En daarna een lied begeleiden omdat de pianist weg moest
<StefandeVries> veel geouwehoerd, maar de dirigente was heel tevreden over de heren vanavond :0
<MrChrisDruif> Gelukkig maar :)
<StefandeVries> en nu gewoon vrolijk door oefenen
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-21
<commandoline> hoi, DooitzeCompaq, ben jij van plan om nog verder te gaan met dat vertalersprogramma'tje? (later, niet nu?)
<DooitzeCompaq> nah, dan moet ik eerst qt onder de knie krijgen
<DooitzeCompaq> commandoline
<commandoline> het punt is dat het mij een leuk vervolgprojectje lijkt voor deelnemers uit de Pythoncurus als die mee willen werken aan een project
<commandoline> dus incl. begeleiding etc. (wat ik kan regelen)
<DooitzeCompaq> ja
<DooitzeCompaq> maarre het idee is nogal eh gejat
<commandoline> van?
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> google translate is ongeveer hetzelfde
<DooitzeCompaq> :P
<DooitzeCompaq> daar zit ook een database achter
<commandoline> oh, zo zijn er nog wel meer woordenboekprogramma's.
<commandoline> dit is voor vertalers, en heeft dus een ander doel.
<commandoline> moet wel kunnen...
<commandoline> maar vind je het op zich wat om dat te doen? (Ik weet natuurlijk pas vanavond of de cursisten überhaupt mee willen doen aan een project, maar daar even van uitgaande)
<commandoline> andere projecten die ik had zijn OpenTeacher, en evt. JFL maar daar moet dan een begeleider bij + dat is nog niet in ontwikkelingsfase
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq
<hajour1> hi all
<hajour1> ik zag net bij undifined by ubuntu-beginners-team discopoppin naam.mocht dat me broer zijn .hij heeft dislectic en heeft veel minder moeite met engels.als het me jongste broer is tenminste.dan zou accessibility van natty zeer bruikbaar zijn voor hem.had verkeerd geklikt zag de naam
<hajour1> handig om uit te vinden want dan kan er rekening gehouden worden met dislectic
<hajour1> vind het maar niks zoveel kanalen als undi heeft
<hajour1> 41 kanalen:S
<DooitzeCompaq> wow
<DooitzeCompaq> een echte multitasker dus
<hajour1> ja pff
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik zou het vertaalprogramma wel door willen zetten
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq, ok, dan noem ik dat vanavond ook als project.
<DooitzeCompaq> oki
<hajour1> ik ga daar mee verder alleen als mensen naar ubuntu willen engelse gedeelte zou iemand anders dat moeten doen ik ga niet meer naar beginners voorlopig niet iedergeval
<commandoline> en JFL zal ik even noemen als mogelijkheid, maar wel met bovenstaande nadelen
<hajour1> het plan wat betrefd gemeentehuis ga ik wel mee verder hoor
<hajour1> ik ga met behulp van undifined als gemeente geregeld is dit ivm verzkering wat verplicht is in nederland .een oproep zetten voor vertalers voor fries
<hajour1> wat verder hard nodig is laat me maar weten liefst in mail wat ik nu kan lezen .want dan kan ik het makkelijker weer terug vinden ivm met geheugen
<hajour1> ik kan fry niet vinden .door vergroten zijn de letter in kanalen gedeelte over elkaar gegaan
<hajour1> letters
<hajour1>  Dooitze en commandoline
<hajour1> of had ik hier beter niet op kunnen reageren?
<hajour1> afkorting JFL komt me bekend voor
<hajour1> hi exalt
<hajour1> vraagje is hiier ook iemand aanwezig van vertaalteam toevallig?
<hajour1> voor ik weg ga bij speechcontrol zou ik willen vragen of waar indien nodig ook engels vertaalt kan worden naar nederlands van dat programma
<hajour1> als het zover is natuurlijk
<hajour1> o en commandline binnenkort krijg ik een link van een site waar lesmateriaal op staat voor mensen met leer problemen om python te leren.kan ik bij jou terecht mocht ik vragen hebben dan?
<hajour1> commandoline,  bedoel ik
<hajour1> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour1
<MrChrisDruif> en de rest natuurlijk
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het hajour1 ?
<hajour1> ja gaat wel MrChrisDruif up and down.en hoe gaat het met jou?
<MrChrisDruif> Beetje hoofdpijn, maar mag niet klagen. Gister twee dingen gefixed; breadcrumbs in Nautilus (had het per ongeluk weggehaald toen ik zat te rommelen in gconf-editor en vergat welke het was) en me eerste PC hab ik gefixed :D:D:D
<MrChrisDruif> Vooral dat laatste ben ik ERG blij om :)
<MrChrisDruif> Je eerste PC heeft veel emotionele waarde :) In ieder geval bij mij dan :P
<hajour1> kan het me voorstellen MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> En ben dus blij dat hij het weer doet :D
<commandoline> hajour1, met pythonvragen kan je hier altijd (en o.a. bij mij) terecht :)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat het nou was is eigenlijk raar. Kreeg een error-code van 3 biepjes, ik vandaag eindelijk eens opzoeken wat het nou zou kunnen zijn. RAM gewisseld van slot, weer terug en...hij deed het :D
<hajour1> ok commandoline :)
<hajour1> MrChrisDruif, eerste pc die ik zag was monitor en keyboard aan elkaar had me moeder van haar werk meegekregen was nog met floppy s.heb er nooit mee bezig gekund .was contineu bezet door me broertjes hun hadden eerste rechten.beschrijving was in engels wat ik toen absoluut niet kon.ben best blij dat ik het op irc geleerd heb.gedicht in engels was puur in nederlands schrijven en vervolgens laten vertalen bij google translate
<hajour1> :P
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar een letterlijke vertaling werkt niet perfect bij een gedicht
<MrChrisDruif> Was ook niet de eerste PC die ik zag/gebruikt heb, maar het was wel mijn eerste PC :)
<MrChrisDruif> En floppies ken ik ook wel hoor
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ben nog te jong om echt 5,25" floppies te kennen, net als 8" (?), maar 3,5" floppies ken ik echt wel
<hajour1> lol die floppy s waren echt groot
<hajour1> die ik herriner
<MrChrisDruif> Zullen wel 5,25" geweest zijn
<MrChrisDruif> Volgens mij had je zelfs ook 10"....ik zal wel ff opzoeken O:-)
<hajour1> hehe ik ben dan ook al oud he :P
<MrChrisDruif> hajour1; http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floppy#Typen_diskettes
<MrChrisDruif> Ging maar tot 8"
<hajour1> volgens mij was het een commandore 64 wat we hadden toen
 * StefandeVries is terug
<MrChrisDruif> commodore 64 was toch toetsenbord en computer in een?
<hajour1> welkom terug StefandeVries
<hajour1> ja
<MrChrisDruif> Dan zat monitor en toetsenbord toch niet aan elkaar?
<MrChrisDruif> Was het dan niet een Mac?
<hajour1> kan weet niet meer
<hajour1> was iedergeval grijs met zwart de kast
<StefandeVries> hoihoi DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi :)
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het?
<DarkEra> net wakker :P
<StefandeVries> 0_o
<StefandeVries> Doe je goed :P
<DarkEra> dacht ik ook XD
<DarkEra> dat krijg je als je om 5 naar bed gaat
<StefandeVries> ik heb alweer kramp in de vingers van pianospelen vanochtend
<StefandeVries> Ah..
<StefandeVries> toen stond ik op, zo'n beetje :p
<DarkEra> wisseling van wacht... LOL
<StefandeVries> mja, zo zou je het idd kunnen zien :P
<StefandeVries> De buurvrouw is weg vandaag dus alle instrumenten kunnen lekker hard
<leoquant> cs t Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 21-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Zaterdag 21-05-11 19.30 - 20.30  workshop: Python | Leiding: commandoline en stefandevries.
<leoquant> hehe
<DarkEra> da's een mond vol
<DarkEra> :)
<leoquant> al die commands...:)
<leoquant> ga je nog voor ssl DarkEra ? ツ
<DarkEra> nou ja.... en ik maar typen met 1 hand
<DarkEra> :)
<hajour1> hi
<hannie> StefandeVries, hoi, mag ik iets vragen over database "books"?
<hannie> dah hajour1
<hannie> *dag
<StefandeVries> hannie: ik ben verwikkeld in een kleine discussie
<hannie> StefandeVries, geeft niet. kan vanavond ook, is geen brandende vraag ;)
<hajour1> ik blijf even hier even geen zin om een discussie te volgen
<hajour1> al genoeg problemen aan me hoofd nu
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hannie
<hajour1> hi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hajour1
<leoquant> en iedereen
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> leoquant, wat betekent precies: ChanServ geeft stem aan ...
<hajour1> wou dat je complete weken kon delete
<hannie> hajour1, je hebt toch genoten van UDS neem ik aan
<hajour1> ChanServ, is een programma
<leoquant> chans./nickserv./memserv. zijn afaik onderdelen van freenodes pretpakket
<hajour1> nasleep was nogal bitter
<hannie> hajour1, wil je er iets over kwijt, of laten zo?
<leoquant> die onderdelen "runnen" irc voor freenode en haar gebruikers
<hannie> leoquant, maar "Geeft stem aan.." is mij niet duidelijk
<leoquant> voice
<leoquant> uhm het maakt duidelijk in dit kanaal wie er betrokken zijn bij mwanzo
<leoquant> verder
<hannie> ok, dus ik kan echt praten i.p.v. via toetsenbord communiceren
<hajour1> in het kort er is iets gebeurt daar waardoor ik dingen moest uitzoeken.advies gevraagd opgevolgd en daardoor later in open vuur gekomen.in posititie gedrukt waardoor ik eigenlijk geen keus meer had dan team leader ship over te geven aan een ander
<leoquant> nu kunnen wij +V alleen praten
<leoquant> FlipStonE, niet
<leoquant> maar jullie zitten in een gesprek
<leoquant> sorry
<hajour1> en geen bewijs kunnen leveren door leesprobleem waar duidelijk geen begrip voor was
<hajour1> en ook door hacking van me vorige mailadres
<hajour1> en of het nog niet op kon vandaag brief gekregen krijg 26 euro van bijstand om hele maand door te komen
<hajour1> kortom een .... week
<hannie> hajour1, 1 voor 1. Leiderschap afgestaan:
<hajour1> sorry voor mijn geklaag
<hajour1> ja
<hajour1> aan het overdragen leiderschap van speechcontrol
<hannie> misschien kan je dit ook positief zien, blijf er bij maar minder verantwoordelijkheid
<hajour1> nee weggaan is weg gaan
<hannie> ay
<hajour1> ben ook bij ubuntu beginners team weg
<hannie> au, au dat heeft zeer gedaan denk ik
<hajour1> mijn naam is gewoon door het slijk gehaald
<hannie> hajour1, was dat de internationale community die dat gedaan heeft?
<hajour1> en ben nog in twijfel maar ik ga misschien ook weg bij accessibility team .daar ben ik nog over aan het nadenken
<hajour1> kan ik beter niet in open chat zeggen ga ik zodirect nog meer aan het kruis genageld worden bij wijze van spreke
<hannie> hajour1, we zetten ons allemaal vrijwillig in. Daarom vind ik zo een behandeling meer dan onbehoorlijk.
<hajour1> ik heb blijkbaar grandioos gefaald
<hajour1> zoals altijd
<hannie> Het is de bedoeling dat je in een community steun vindt bij elkaar
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> en geen pm's meer van hun
<leoquant> als ze wat te vertellen hebben in het openbaar in de logs>!
<hannie> en faalangst moet je overboord gooien.
<leoquant> ook dat
<leoquant> maar dat geheimhoud gedoe is funest
<leoquant> dan kun je namelijk nergens meer terecht!
<hannie> hajour1, iedereen heeft wel eens hulp nodig. Niemand weet alles
<leoquant> zo kan niemand je bijstaan en steunen
<leoquant> dat mag niet
<hajour1> hun zeggen dat ik niet had mogen zeggen dat basis idee van speechcontrol ook met ai was startrek like zei ik in begin om uit te leggen  pc zoek file.pc antwoord pc heeft file gevonden
<leoquant> iemand isoleren is erg
<hajour1> want dan beschuldig ik andere van stelen
<leoquant> wat een gedoe/waste of energy
<hajour1> ik heb gezegd staat in gelogde kanalen tussen 30 nov 2010 tot 11 dec in accessibility channel en in ubuntu beginners team
<hajour1> moest ik opzoeken en bewijs leveren
<hajour1> maar ik heb probleem met lezen
<hannie> leoquant, ik vind het echt erg dat iemand die zich zo inzet zo verbitterd is
<leoquant> het is heel verv elend
<hajour1> mijn facebook account was gehackt toendertijd ook ge,meld
<hajour1> poging tot had diegene gedaan
<hajour1> kreeg er melding van van facebook zelf
<hajour1> ook gemeld toendertijd
<leoquant> hajour1, je moet gewoon vlot afstand nemen van alles, de zon, genieten van je kids
<hajour1> persoon hing toen rond in me channel ik had hem gekickt
<hannie> +1
<leoquant> klaar even met dit gedoe
<leoquant> ubuntu is feitelijk niks
<leoquant> getypte tekst
<hajour1> maar door hacking van me yahoo mail kort daarop was mijn bewijs weg
<hajour1> dus ook daar had ik niks verder meer over mogen zeggen
<leoquant> van wie mag je nix zeggen?
<hajour1> op uds was iemand die zich uitgaf voor iemand uit me team.ik vroeg nog ben jij .... nickname irc
<hajour1> private conversations and pm stays private bekende regel?
<hajour1> die antwoorde yes op die vraag
<hajour1> later kwam ik erachter door onderzoek dat het iemand anders was maar zich uitgaf voor die persoon
<hannie> pm = private massage?
<hajour1> ik wou zelfs nog getuige voor de echte
<hannie> *message
<hannie> lol
<leoquant> hannie, ja
<leoquant> massage niet
<hannie> dit was echt een komische typfout :)
<leoquant> ja omdat hajour1  dat juist nodig heeft
<hajour1> ik was ion channel geroepen door de persoon de echte en krijg vervolgens iemand van de council tegenover me en die persoon en nog iemand
<hajour1> ze luisterde niet eens
<leoquant> op uds of irc?
<hajour1> het was open vuur target ik
<hajour1> irc
<leoquant> welke council?
<leoquant> comm. council?
<hajour1> geen idee dacht ubt
<hajour1> weet niet wat van wie is
<leoquant> zucht
<hajour1> maar mijn naam is weg dus wie wil bij mij nog in een team werken
<leoquant> iok
<leoquant> ik
<hajour1> om speechcontrol te redden was maar 1 oplossing ik weg
<hajour1> dus hebben ze het eindelijk voor elkaar
<hajour1> ik ben gedelete
<hannie> het lijkt wel de politiek
<leoquant> hannie, raar allemaal
<leoquant> nee hoor hier ben je gewoon lid hajour1
<hannie> hajour1, ik vind het dapper van je dat je hier e.e.a. uitlegt, maar...
<hajour1> maar ik mag het niet zeggen
<hannie> nu je het van je af schrijft zou het beter zijn het achter je te laten
<hajour1> de regels hebben mij mond dood gemaakt omdat bijna alles met mij in pm gebeurt
<leoquant> ja hannie
<hajour1> je begrijpt het niet het was alles wat ik had :(
<leoquant> hajour1, we geven een workshop: toegankelijkheid
<leoquant> via een loco kun je wat betekenen
<leoquant> eigen taal
<leoquant> kleine projecten
<hajour1> maar regels gelden blijkbaar alleen vor mij want een ander team heeft pm tussen mij en de ander naar al hun team members doorgestuurd in mailinglist
<leoquant> nu ga ik in de zon
<leoquant> (sorry)
<hajour1> ok leoquant  have fun
<hannie> hajour1, ik hoop dat "onze" community je opvangt
<hajour1> ik ben nu onbruikbaar geworden hajour1  ik kan niet programmeren of wat dan ook
<hajour1> hannie,  bedoel ik
<hannie> hajour1, er zijn nog genoeg andere taken te bedenken
<Oer> ik ook niet hajour1, doch u bent een ervarings-deskundige, heel waardevol !
<Oer> zo :P
<hajour1> waarin dan :(
<hannie> ik ga erover nadenken
<hannie> hajour1, wat dacht je van het documentatieteam?
<hajour1> wat houd dat precies in?
<hannie> daar wordt documentatie voor Ubuntu geschreven en op de wiki gezet
<hannie> Je zou b.v. een stukje kunnen schrijven over spraak op de pc
<hajour1> sorry heb iets meer details nodig of voorbeeld wat ik kan zien
<hannie> hajour1, welke hulpmiddelen gebruik je als slechtziende zelf?
<hannie> Kan je daar iets over schrijven, met screenshots enz.
<hajour1> op dit moment alleen grote letters en ctrl + met spellingsvcontrol
<hajour1> nog geen goed spraak programma voor veel tekst
<hajour1> komt er wel aan
<hannie> ok, dat is dus nog wat mager op dit moment
<hannie> Ik denk dat er veel slechtzienden gebaat zijn bij goede informatie
<hannie> en dat kan via onze documentatiewiki
<hannie> maar dan moeten er eerst betere hulpmiddelen komen die jij dan kunt beschrijven
<hajour1> ok en eventuele taal fouten dan van mij?
<hannie> die wil ik graag voor je verbeteren
<hannie> Zet eens wat op papier en stuur het mij toe, als je wilt
<hajour1> ik zou mijn log kunnen sturen van uds
<hannie> papier = tekstdocument natuurlijk
<hajour1> is wel engels
<hannie> geen probleem, dan vertaal ik het wel
<hajour1> dacht op binnen halve dag alleen nog maar in het engels
<hannie> Ik ga zo de plantjes water geven. Ze hebben dorst.
<hajour1> ok :)
<hannie> dag
<hajour1> ik hou ook van planten maar hun niet vna mij
<hajour1> vergeet ze altijd water te geven
<hajour1> tot later hannie
<hannie> see you
<doorntje> Goedenavond
<Rachelle> hoi doorntje
<FOAD> Hoi doorntje.
<doorntje> hallo Rachelle ; ha FOAD
<doorntje> Waarom hebben jullie een plusje voor de naam?
<commandoline> de helft van de mensen in dit kanaal heeft voice (mag spreken als dit kanaal 'moderated' wordt)
<commandoline> ubuntu-nl-klas is nu +m (moderated) als het goed is, bijv.
<doorntje> ik heb alleen +cnt daar staan
<doorntje> en hier +Ccnt
<commandoline> ok, dat weet ik niet
<commandoline> maar vast één van de andere IRC experts hier wel :)
<Rachelle> hoi panter
<commandoline> welkom panter, als je hier voor de Pythoncursus bent, ga dan ook het kanaal #ubuntu-nl-klas binnen
<panter> moi
<panter> is er iemand die mij de bug in amsn kan verklaren ???
<panter> nioet berst zo te zien
<panter> best
<Rachelle> hoi hannie
<commandoline> vragen stellen kan zoals gebruikelijk hier
<hannie> Rachelle, hallo
<commandoline> het kan wel zo zijn dat ik ze pas wat later zie met StefandeVries niet hier en een kleiner scherm dan normaal
<commandoline> de les is in -klas
<hannie> ok
<panter> stel min vraag nog es hier als het kan ubuntu 11.4 geeft een bub in amsn de buffergroote voor in en uit is max 300kb is dat normaal   weet iemand raad ????
<FOAD> Jooo.
<hannie> Ik heb hier wat commentaar toegevoegd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611132/
<hannie> Ja
<hannie> Houdt "Primary key" in dat het veld automatisch wordt ingevuld?
<hannie> Ik weet wat een primaire sleutel is
<hannie> maar het gaat om de automatische invulling
<FOAD> Nee.
<hannie> nee
<commandoline> ok :)
<hannie> heb je mijn paste gezien?
<RawChid> hannie bedoelt auto increment?
<commandoline> hannie, geef de link nog eens
<commandoline> RawChid, ja, maar in SQLite zit dat standaard in het INTEGER PRIMARY KEY type
<hannie> RawChid, ik wilde weten met welke code dit wordt opgegeven
<hannie> Ik heb hier wat commentaar toegevoegd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/611132/
<FOAD> Ja, ik ben geïnteresseerd in algoritmes als LCS, waar kan ik Python boeken vinden die me daar doorheen leiden?
<hannie> FOAD, wat is LCS?
<FOAD> "longest common substring"
<hannie> en wat houdt dat in?
<FOAD> Dus ik wil van x strings weten welke langste string in al die strings voorkomt.
<commandoline> hannie, ziet er op zich goed uit
<commandoline> één ding:
<FOAD> Dus de LCS van "hallo" en "loop" is "lo".
<hannie> commandoline, ok
<commandoline> je hebt zo nu en dan stukjes die niet van toepassing zijn op de code eronder, maar meer tot de algemene documentatie van bijv. een functie behoren
<commandoline> maar verder netjes :)
<hannie> ja, het is wel een beetje een zooitje geworden
<commandoline> FOAD, hmm, goede vraag. Ik heb er zelf geen ervaring mee, maar zal wel even zoeken...
<FOAD> Oké.
<FOAD> Het is maar een voorbeeld, ik ben ook geïnteresseerd in edit distance algoritmes en zo.
<commandoline> goed, ik zoek in dit geval op 'LCS+Python' in google
<commandoline> http://wordaligned.org/articles/longest-common-subsequence
<commandoline> ziet er dan bijv. veelbelovend uit
<commandoline> maar boeken ken ik helaas niet.
<commandoline> hiervoor
<FOAD> Een subsequense is iets anders als een substring, maar het principe is helder, dank je wel.
<FOAD> Eh?
<FOAD> s/ense/ence/;
<commandoline> hmm, blijkbaar heeft LCS meerdere betekenissen :P
<commandoline> maar ik neem aan dat er wel soortgelijke resultaten komen als je het dan languit schrijft bijv.
<FOAD> Natuurlijk.
<commandoline> ok, verder nog? Anders ga ik verder...
<FOAD> Ga verder.
<FOAD> Klinkt hooggegrepen...
<FOAD> Dat ga ik een keertje onderzoeken.
<commandoline> geen ideeën nog over wat jullie met je Pythonkennis willen gaan doen?
<FOAD> Jawel, veel dingen met tekstmanipulaties.
<hannie> Misschien wil ik de woordenlijst uitbreiden
<FOAD> Kijken in hoeverre strings "op elkaar lijken" en zo.
<hannie> Met leuke functies en zo
<FOAD> En dan op een wat "industriëlere" schaal.
<commandoline> FOAD, dan zou ik zorgen dat je de str.* methods eens bekijkt, die zijn vrij simpel, maar ik kan me voorstellen dat ze als bouwstenen handig zijn.
<FOAD> Oké, ik ga ze onderzoeken.
<commandoline> http://docs.python.org/library/stdtypes.html#str.capitalize
<commandoline> en verder :)
<FOAD> Eigenlijk is alles waar ik me nu mee bezig wil houden gerelateerd aan tekstmanipulatie, dus daar kan ik nog wel even mee aan de gang.
<commandoline> FOAD, mooi :)
<FOAD> Ja. :)
<FOAD> Op de lange termijn heb ik nog wel een projectje in gedachten waarin grafische zaken aan de orde komen.
<hannie> Ik wil vooral meer functionaliteit toevoegen en grafisch een moooi menu
<FOAD> Bij wat voor projecten hebben ze n00bs nodig? :)
<hannie> ondersteuning zou mooi zijn. We kunnen iets maken voor verschillende teams
<hannie> Ik zal dat openteacher bestuderen
<commandoline> hannie, je bent altijd welkom in #openteacher, ik ben één van de ontwikkelaars :)
<hannie> ok, lijkt me iets heel moois
<hannie> Is Just for learning zoiets als mwanzo-klas?
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb veel geleerd en ben je erg dankbaar
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~jfl-developers
<hannie> We houden contact, zeker met die nieuwe projecten wil ik iets doen
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/justforlearning
<hannie> leoquant, bedankt voor de links
<hannie> Mijn Bladwijzers begint uit te puilen ;)
<FOAD> Het was zeer leerzaam, commandoline & ondersteuning.  Dank jullie wel.
<commandoline> graag gedaan. Hopelijk tot bij een andere (PyQt4?) workshop volgend jaar!
<hannie> Ja, commandoline , stefan en leoquant, allemaal dank voor jullie geweldige begeleiding
<leoquant> het was/is een mooie serie lessen geworden commandoline
<FOAD> Ik blijf het volgen.
<FOAD> Ja.
<leoquant> +1
<FOAD> +1000 voor jullie allemaal.
<commandoline> leoquant, bedankt voor alle hulp met de wiki, kalenders, IRC-kanalen, etc. :)
<hannie> Tot ziens allemaal
<commandoline> tot ziens, hannie
<leoquant> commandoline, heel graag gedaan
<Ronnie> zijn er geïnteresseerden voor een python webdevelopment lessen?
<r0n__> Wel in PHP !
<Ronnie> helaas r0n__ dan moet je ergens anders wezen. Die wil en ga ik zelf ook nog leren
<commandoline> Ronnie, hier iemand :)
<Ronnie> dat is alvast 1 :D
<commandoline> en er zijn er vast nog wel meer :)
<leoquant> stefan vast wel
<leoquant> exalt misschien?
<commandoline> hannie en CasW misschien ook wel
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq, jij ook?
<leoquant> ja idd
<Ronnie> ik moet zelf nog wel kijken of ik er wel tijd voor heb. Ik heb vrijdag een vaste baan aangeboden gekregen
<leoquant> nou, dat is niet niks ツ
<Ronnie> idd, maandag kan ik al beginnen :D
<leoquant> in de chemie?
<Ronnie> nee, webdevelopment. ik heb het helemaal gehad met de chemie
<leoquant> proficiat Ronnie , ook nog iets waar je echte interesse in ligt
<Ronnie> zonder diploma, (die van chemie komt in juni). Op ict geen diploma's, maar wel veel kennis
<Ronnie> mijn baas die kent mark baaiens :)
<leoquant> uhhh, die ken ik ook geloof ik....
<leoquant> :P
<Ronnie> markba (op het forum)
<leoquant> juist de extreme sporter
<Ronnie> maar je ziet hem vooral offline bij evenementen
<leoquant> ja
<Ronnie> ja, hij schijnt goed in windsurfen te zijn
<leoquant> fietsen/surviven ook
<Ronnie> ja
<leoquant> veel kennis van linux
<leoquant> nogmaals congrats
<Ronnie> ik heb hem een paar keer in oss en in ede gesproken
<commandoline> leuk Ronnie :)
<leoquant> mag ik weg mensen? ik wil een film zien straks
<Ronnie> heerlijk 4 dagen per week. vrijdag nog een vrije dag
<commandoline> ik ga ook, tot ziens allemaal
<commandoline> doei
<Ronnie> doei
<leoquant> tot morgen
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha OerHeks
<hajour1> hi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-05-22
<hajour1> welterusten allemaal
<lordnoid> welterusten
<hajour1> voor info ik ben nu alleen nog bij nederlandse teams is beter .heb nu meer rust
<hajour1> have fun all verder
<hajour1> o/
<lordnoid> o/
<hajour1> en tot morgen
* ChanServ changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  | Eerstvolgende team meeting: Maandag 23 mei: 19.30-20.15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshops: voorlopig geen.
<StefandeVries> heej
<leoquant> morning StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> nou..afternoon ;)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> de piano begint te voegen
<leoquant> heel raar
<leoquant> ineens klinkt het apparaat beter
<StefandeVries> tada..:P
<leoquant> de klankkleur is consistent
<leoquant> erg laag nog niet overigens
<StefandeVries> Dan beginnen de onderdelen te zetten
<leoquant> ja, dat duurt gewoon even bij zo'n oudje
<StefandeVries> Nou, het ligt denk ik meer aan het feit dat de klankverantwoordelijke onderdelen nieuw en niet-ingespeeld zijn. Als we in de Steinway alles zouden vernieuwen, zouden we hetzelfde horen
<leoquant> over 3 weken komt de pianobouwer zelf langs
<MrChrisDruif> Over wat hebben jullie het?
<StefandeVries> Weer stemmen?
<StefandeVries> Vleugels
<StefandeVries> Of ja, gereviseerde piano's
<leoquant> en piano's
<leoquant> zelf vermoed ik dat dat alles een fractie in de hoogte is gestemd
<leoquant> dat hoorden we dus wel
<leoquant> 440 hz + dus
<StefandeVries> Leuk als je met andere instrumenten speelt
<StefandeVries> zo vals als 't maar kan
<StefandeVries> P
<leoquant> mijn stem is erg flexibel :P
<StefandeVries> Mijn stem kent alleen alle noten in de 440-stemming :p
<leoquant> dacht ik al
<StefandeVries> Niet alle...dan zou ik een heel groot stembereik hebben LOL
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<leoquant> ben benieuwd straks als de bouwer langs komt
<StefandeVries> Een oneindig groot stembereik..
<MrChrisDruif> Zou leuk zijn...denk ik :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant: stemt hij de piano dan ook weer in 440HZ?
<leoquant> ik ben daar benieuwd naar
<leoquant> ook hoe hij het ding helderder wil laten klinken
<leoquant> dat kan volgens mij niet
<StefandeVries> Harder vilt
<leoquant> hoe hij een ivoren beslag van een toets goed vastlijmd
<leoquant> en nog 10 dingen
<StefandeVries> Ivoren beslag, mooi :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, precies vilt, maar dat ga ik niet betalen
<StefandeVries> De originele klank krijg je hoe dan ook nooit meer terug
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> maar het goed zo
<leoquant> fingers crossed
<StefandeVries> alleen die stemming vind ik raar
<leoquant> eerst meespelen met coldplay( akkoorden ) kon dus niet
<leoquant> nu veel beter
<StefandeVries> Maar nog steeds te hoog?
<leoquant> net/ietsie
<leoquant> de man heeft 1,5 uur gestemd
<leoquant> als een beest
<StefandeVries> Nou en? Te hoog is te hoog
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
<StefandeVries> je moet wel goed kunnen spelen met andere instrumenten die gewoon A4 = 440Hz hebben
<leoquant> we zien wel, ons probleem. ik denk dat het goed komt
<leoquant> we kennen genoeg mensen die kunnen stemmen
<leoquant> en muzikaal zijn
<leoquant> trouwens idereen zegt niet aankomen: 1 maand laten staan/rust
<leoquant> dat vind ik te lang
<leoquant> later/tot straks
<erkan^> gelukkig bewolkt het niet erg, StefandeVries (-:
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<erkan^> hey leoquant
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi
<DarkEra> leuk nieuws op het forum hè
<StefandeVries> dat de stekker eruit gaat als we niet snel wat doen? ja, best wel
<DarkEra> yep, dat
<StefandeVries> en meteen buitelen leden over elkaar heen over providers, bronnen, wie-mag-het-en-wie-niet
<DarkEra> ze hadden in het begin al eens een aanbod gehad zei men om op de servers van Ubuntu/Canonical zelf te komen maar dat wilde men niet schijnbaar. Dat is wat ik ooit vernomen heb althans
<DarkEra> of het waar is is een tweede
<StefandeVries> ik ga me er verder niet mee bemoeien
<DarkEra> ik ook niet, ik heb het mijne gezegd gehad en that's it
<StefandeVries> twee beeldschermen op één pc; dat had ik eerder moeten doen.
<DarkEra> is fujisan z'n ban alweer opgeheven?
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, hopelijk niet
<DarkEra> hij zit in het meeting kanaal zich te beklagen
<StefandeVries> tweede client joint
<DarkEra> wordt dat kanaal gelogged?
<StefandeVries> volgens mij wel
<DarkEra> geen log te zien
<DarkEra> http://pastebin.com/WVZmLW5f
<StefandeVries> de officiele logs vermelden idd geen #ubuntu-nl-meeting
<leoquant> meetingology logt passief
<meetingology> leoquant: Error: "logt" is not a valid command.
<leoquant> enkel bij #startmeeting
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun May 22 13:18:13 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant> hallo hallo
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun May 22 13:18:27 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-05-22-13.18.moin.txt
<leoquant> dat dan in/nij meeting-nl he...
<leoquant> hier wordt dubbel gelogd
<DarkEra> aha
<leoquant> ubuntulog logt alles
<leoquant> afaik
<StefandeVries> mja, FOAD en Cugel kunnen soms idd wat ver gaan
<StefandeVries> maar toch..de gebeten hond spelen werkt ook niet altijd
<DarkEra> dat is waar
<leoquant> geen idee wat er speelt, wil het niet eens weten
<DarkEra> maar hij moet nu niet het meeting kanaal gebruiken als playground imho
<leoquant> eerst maar eens door met ubuntu-nl lijkt me lol
<leoquant> ik kan daar niet modereren
<DarkEra> yup, ik zal ubuntu nl wel voorzien van een host
<leoquant> DarkEra, ?
<DarkEra> leoquant, Dennis trekt er de stekker uit over anderhalve maand..
<leoquant> ja
<DarkEra> dus heeft Ubuntu NL een nieuwe host nodig om voort te bestaan
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en jij weet raad? dat zou geweldig zijn
<DarkEra> Nee maar echt... als ik het me kon permiteren zou ik het wel doen.
<DarkEra> Wil men het behouden zoals nu dan zou er geld in gepompt moeten worden, tot nu was het gratis
<DarkEra> dacht ik toch
<StefandeVries> en het zal geen mals hostingpakket worden..
<DarkEra> dat denk ik ook zo
<leoquant> DarkEra, ik heb volstrekt geen idee hoe het in elkaar zit
<leoquant> ik kan er enkel naar raden ツ
<DarkEra> leoquant, ik een klein, klein beetje. Denk aan het project LMUBE bijvoorbeeld. Daar hebik ietsie ervaring opgedaan
<leoquant> ok
<DarkEra> ze moeten maar kijken. maar er moet zeer snel iets ondernomen worden.
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> LMUBE...laat me niet lachen nu, DarkEra
<leoquant> ja
<DarkEra> het gaat over ervaring Stefan voor de rest niks
<leoquant> ja DarkEra
 * StefandeVries zal wijselijk zijn mond houden
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> hoi
<RawChid> leoquant, geen vergadering morgen?
<leoquant> nee
<RawChid> Jammer
<leoquant> met redenen
<leoquant> ik hoop op begrip
<RawChid> Zelf vind ik dat het gewoon door kan gaan
<RawChid> Maargoed, ik respecteer je besluit
<leoquant> ik kan nu even niet alles tegelijk
<RawChid> Dat hoeft ook niet :)
<RawChid> Je moet ook niet alles tegelijk willen
<StefandeVries> hallo DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Hallo Stefan
<hannie> RawChid, leoquant is er morgen geen vergadering? wordt die uitgesteld of zo?
<StefandeVries> Er is inderdaad geen vergadering om persoonlijke redenen van leoquant.
<hannie> StefandeVries, dank voor de melding
<leoquant> nee geen vergadering
<leoquant> mailtje onduidelijk?
<leoquant> dan moet ik het even herlezen
<StefandeVries> mailtje?/
<hannie> leoquant, ik heb geen mailtje ontvangen (geloof ik)
<leoquant> mailinglist
<StefandeVries> Ah, never mind.
<leoquant> mwanzo
<hannie> ik ga ff kijken. Misschien ondergesneeuwd
<leoquant> confirm het even, vind ik wel belangrijk....
<leoquant> het is 1 uur geleden verstuurd
<RawChid> Ik heb het mailtje wel gehad leoquant
<leoquant> mooi pff...
<RawChid> Is ook duidelijk hoor ;)
<leoquant> ik wil dit netjes doen
<StefandeVries> Nog een Mwanzo-gerelateerd klusje dat ik op kan knappen? Ik verveel me te pletter..
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja hoor
<leoquant> maak een organogram van de structuur van mwanzo
<leoquant> 1 pagina
<leoquant> 1 oogopslag alles begrepen page
<StefandeVries> is er ook iets dat minder denkweerk kost? of staat het ergens al online?
<leoquant> loei helder
<hannie> leo
<hannie> leoquant, mailtje opgehaald. Is duidelijk
<leoquant> nee, ik heb vreselijk behoefte aan zo´n visueel aantrekkelijk iets
<leoquant> hannie, bedabkt
<leoquant> b=n
<StefandeVries> Oké, leoquant, kan je de structuur kort samenvatten?
<RawChid> Zie wiki StefandeVries
<leoquant> ja via de wiki graag
<leoquant> dat is veeel te veeel tekst
<RawChid> Is jouw schuld leoquant :P
<leoquant> yep!
<leoquant> veel tekst wordt niet gelezen
<leoquant> eten latersz!
<StefandeVries> uhm, ja...
<StefandeVries> persoonlijk organogram, of teamorganogram, of..?
 * StefandeVries heeft als trekje dat alle input moet worden gegeven
<RawChid> Wat is het verschillen tussen die twee?
<StefandeVries> Persoonlijk organogram beschrijft de rollen van individuen, teamorganogram/globaal organogram beschrijft de workflow in een team.
<StefandeVries> Stappen die je binnen een team zet bijvoorbeeld
<RawChid> Welke zou nuttig zijn voor Mwanzo?
<StefandeVries> Nou, mwanzo heeft een constante 'flow' van personen, dus een persoonlijk organogram zou snel achterhaald raken
<StefandeVries> je kunt wel een organogram maken dat weergeeft welke stappen je als nieuwe binnenkomer kunt zetten binnen Mwanzo en later heel Ubuntu-NL
<StefandeVries> waarbij je Mwanzo echt weergeeft als een poort naar eht grote, achterliggende Ubuntu-NL
<RawChid> Ja, of juist de hele Ubuntu-gemeenschap
<StefandeVries> Of all-of-the-above
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/InternationaleGemeenschap/
<StefandeVries> leoquant noemen we coördinator?
<johanvd> opperhoofd :)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de groepen coördinator, mentor, cursusleider, lid
<StefandeVries> heb het gevoel dat er eentje mist
<StefandeVries> cursusleider: mensen met expertise op een bepaald gebied
<StefandeVries> maar daar een korter, duidelijker woord voor
<johanvd> instructeur, docent?
<johanvd> expert?
<StefandeVries> instructeur...dank je :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> smak smak ja?
<StefandeVries> Eten doorgeslikt, of moet ik even wachten?
<leoquant> gaat wel zeg het eens? :P
<leoquant> lukt het?
<erkan^> wat hebben jullie gegeten?
<StefandeVries> dat wilde ike ven laten keuren, momentje
<leoquant> erkan^, we zijn letterlijk aan het eten
<leoquant> gevuld brood
<leoquant> heerlijk
<StefandeVries> leoquant: http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/05/22/1306063617-190.png
<leoquant> leden zonder rol: supporters?
<leoquant> mag het ook in kleur?
<leoquant> in blokkenachtige structuren?
<leoquant> verder goed
<StefandeVries> Supporters, is goed
<erkan^> ik heb nasi gegeten
<StefandeVries> Kleuren, blokkenachtig/ Schets eens een beeld
<leoquant> gefeliciteerd erkan^ mag het je bekomen
<leoquant> moment
<erkan^> :p
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/organisatie
<StefandeVries> a ja
<leoquant> StefandeVries, zoiets?
<StefandeVries> da's te doen :)
<leoquant> \o/
<leoquant> ik ga
<leoquant> ben later terug
<erkan^> wat is
<erkan^> \o/
<erkan^> ei in de schaal, leoquant ?
<StefandeVries> nee, een mannetje dat twee handen/armen in de lucht steekt
<erkan^> ok lol (-:
<RawChid> \o/
<RawChid>  |
<RawChid> \
<RawChid>  / \
<CasW> Ik dacht altijd lol met twee schuine l'en :p
<RawChid> Hmm, bijna
<RawChid> Als we het allemaal doen is het een wave ;)
<CasW> \o/
<RawChid> -o/
<CasW> Wa's dat? Pippi Langkous met een arm in de lucht?
<leoquant> 'l
<StefandeVries> leoquant: http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/2011/05/22/1306067242-160.png
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ziet er al mooi uit
<RawChid> Ik ben er wel voor om geentekst in plaatjes te zetten
<StefandeVries> Het los vermelden zorgt voor verwarring
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> vormgeving mooi
<StefandeVries> oké :)
<StefandeVries> en de inhoud?
<leoquant> graag termen die bestaan gebruiken: ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/ ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-supporters
<StefandeVries> grote vakjes dan
<leoquant> supporters bestaat niet overigens
<leoquant> hebben we bedacht
<leoquant> goede term vind ik
<leoquant> ga ik misschien wel invoeren
<StefandeVries> Hoe vertaalt zich dat naar concrete wijzingen in het organogram? Dat is voor mij nu even meer van belang.
<leoquant> verder moet het schema de logische doorstroom laten zien van:
<leoquant> ik wil bijdragen
<leoquant> mwanzo
<StefandeVries> ja, toen ik dat wilde vragen was je net weggegaan
<leoquant> mwanzo-team: taken/workshops
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> dus het is het verkeerde soort organogram geworden
<StefandeVries> great
<leoquant> zeg maar een van bovenaf schema
<leoquant> nee het gaat goed zo
<leoquant> ik kan het niet beter
<leoquant> dont give up....:)
<leoquant> tis heel simpel aan de zijlaan ik weet het....
<leoquant> sorry
<StefandeVries> Supporters/mentoren in één groep?
<StefandeVries> los van elkaar?
<leoquant> los van elkaar
<leoquant> en ook wat we nieuwkomers te bieden hebben
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo Supporters, Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo Mentoren, Ubuntu-NL Mwanzo Instructeurs, of voor die laatste een andere term?
<leoquant> meer dan support: wegwijzers: launchpad/teams/intern initiatieven
<leoquant> team gewoon
<StefandeVries> Supporters, Mentoren, Teamleden
<StefandeVries> Oké
<leoquant> workshops/opleiding niet vergeten
<leoquant> bijdragen is eerst kennis laten maken
<StefandeVries> dat waren de Instructeurs, maar die moet ik nu aan teamleden toevoegen
<leoquant> doorstromen naar de specifieke teams benoemen?
<StefandeVries> Dit is dus wat er gebeurt als ik vooraf niet alle input heb.
<leoquant> is dat ook wat?
<StefandeVries> Ik ga het verwerken.
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> mwanzo bevordert ook ubuntu membership
<leoquant> de ultieme beloning voor bijdragen aan..
<StefandeVries> nou, nee
<StefandeVries> de rechten die je dan krijgt vind ik niet echt wauw
<leoquant> ok, het is een symblische
<leoquant> o
<StefandeVries> ik krijg meer voldoening uit het werk dat ik hier als niet-member verricht dan uit een @ubuntu.com e-mailadres, een IRC-cloak en nog wat grut
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> dank je
<leoquant> ツ
<StefandeVries> Ik verveel me in ieder geval niet meer.
<StefandeVries> hallo hajour1
<hajour1> hi all
<hajour1> ik heb een vraagje .mij is ter ore gekomen dat de andere partij niet op de vingers getikt kon worden omdat dat niet van ubuntu is maar een opstream project is.maar speechcontrol is ook een opstream project en officieel niet van ubuntu.en dan komt de vraag als hun vinden dat ze zich niet kunnen bemoeien met een upstream project waarom dan wel met speechcontrol
<hajour1> ben echt pisst off dat er op deze manier geredeneerd word
<hajour1> en ze kunnen niet zeggen omdat ik in teams van hun zit.want van andere partij zit ook heel veel van hun in ubuntu teams
<hajour1> ik werk op pc van jongste dochter nu op het moment met webchat
<StefandeVries> wij zijn allemaal bezig :)
<hajour1> ja meeting daarom kunnen jullie later wel antwoord geven lijkt mij
<hajour1> ik wacht wel hoor tijd te over nu
<StefandeVries> meeting?
<StefandeVries> o, die meeting
<leoquant> hajour1, het is stressen hier
<leoquant> iedereen is bezet...:)
<StefandeVries> daar is leoquant zelf verantwoordelijk voor :P
<leoquant> nee, ook andere factoren
<StefandeVries> leoquant: je komt binnen -> je vraagt om begeleiding....en dan?
<leoquant> dan heb je IRC, het irc team
<leoquant> dan gaan we inventariseren waar iemand aan wil bijdragen
<leoquant> waarom, waar etc
<leoquant> die persoon mag even meelopen/kennismaken ook
<StefandeVries> dat wordt werk voor morgen :)
<leoquant> orienteren
<leoquant> maar je verveelt je niet meer!:P
 * StefandeVries slaps leoquant around with a large trout :P
<leoquant> uouch
<StefandeVries> Tijd voor het keyboard; Tyros 4! :D
<leoquant> joy and enjoy
<StefandeVries> (wel met de pedalen aangesloten, m'n vader houdt de ddk-7 bezet)
<leoquant> maar StefandeVries
<leoquant> vergeet mijn schema niet!
<StefandeVries> welk schema?
<leoquant> organogram
<leoquant> partituur van mwanzo
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> Moet je het vanavond hebben of zo?
<leoquant> nee
 * StefandeVries slaakt een zucht van verlichting en klapt de netbook even dicht
<leoquant> ツ
<erkan^> wb leoquant !
<erkan^> :P
<hajour1> hi leoquant  sorry was even een mail beantwoorden
<OerHeks> 100 gb .. dat is een fors forum.
<leoquant> lol OerHeks
<leoquant> is wat...
<StefandeVries> en daar ben ik weer
<OerHeks> nee serieus, ik weet niet of ik in meeting mee kan denken, een sponsor vinden lijkt me wel te doen.
<OerHeks> geef eens een indicatie, wat voor bedrag jullie denken ? of de service, met eigen HW ?
<leoquant> geen idee.....
<hajour1> pff net mail gelezen net als je denkt dat er niks anders vervelends kan gebeuren omdat zo' n beetje alles mis gaat door invloeden van buitenaf.zie net de mail van ubuntu-nl-mwanzo :(
<OerHeks> verandering hoeft niet negatief te zijn, hajour
<OerHeks> misschien zaten we hier wel op te wachten :-)
<RawChid> Ach, komt wel goed
<leoquant> ja hoor hajour1 ツ
<leoquant> geen troubles
<RawChid> Misschien is het juist wel beter. Verandering brengt soms weer meer voortgang
<OerHeks> hoi Rachelle
<hajour1> maar in wat voor opzicht gaat er dan veranderen behalve andere server
<OerHeks> er was al een verandering in gang, starten cursusjes, bestuur, nu de webhosting.
<hajour1> of was dat een stomme vraag?
<Rachelle> hoi OerHeks
<hajour1> hai Rachelle :)
<Rachelle> hoi hajour1
<OerHeks> Ubuntu is dynamisch. dat moet ook wel, met alle grote veranderingen in de ICT
<Rachelle> uhu
<hajour1> ik praat liever over ubuntu-nl.ik zie die twee los van elkaar op bepaalde manier en dat wil ik graag zo houden als je het niet erg vind (:
<OerHeks> ik zie ze onlosmakelijk, eigenlijk.
<hajour1> OerHeks: ^^
<OerHeks> we krijgen, en we geven terug
<hajour1> ik bedoelde met behandeling en hulp tegenover mensen
<hajour1> ach laat maar moeilijk uit te leggen
<RawChid> Daar veranderd mijns inziens weinig aan hajour1
<RawChid> Ik bedoel, dat heeft weinig met de hosting van de server te maken
<hajour1> ok ...
<hajour1> hai exalt
<OerHeks> ik denk dat we zonder sponsoring dit ook wel voor elkaar kunnen krijgen, voor 1 jaar. maar zal er aktief voor sponsorgelden gezorgd moeten worden voor komend jaar/jaren. effin, dat lijkt me te doen.
<exalt> hi
<Rachelle> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Rachelle & anderen
<hajour1> hi commandoline
<commandoline> hoi hajour1
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<hajour1> wb StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Bohemian Rhapsody op paino is zwaar
<RawChid> Bismillah Nooohhhh
<RawChid> Dat ene stukje deden ze ook nooit live he
<StefandeVries> klopt
<StefandeVries> stuk staat in maar drie verschillende toonsoorten, dat valt nog mee
<hajour1> gaat heel snel bohemian rhapsody bepaalt stuk
<StefandeVries> Dat is nog niet zo'n probleem
<StefandeVries> De juiste vingerzettingen zijn lastiger, omdat het stuk in 1 of twee maten soms 6 octaven beslaat
<hajour1> heb het gespeelt op klarinet mooi stuk
<StefandeVries> op de klarinet?
<hajour1> ja
<StefandeVries> hmmm
<StefandeVries> ik vind 't niet echt een klarinetstuk :P
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<leoquant> hee
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> hallo hurray
<leoquant> let the show begin
<leoquant> i am ready
<StefandeVries> heb ik wat gemist? :P
<leoquant> alic cooper
<leoquant> e
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha hajour1
<hajour1> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hadden we nou niet gedacht ;) (Van -offtopic ;))
<hajour1> :))
<DarkEra> MrChrisDruif, delay nog niet aangepast zo te zien? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee?
<MrChrisDruif> Wat was het commando ookalweer?
<DarkEra> moment
<DarkEra>  /set irc_join_delay 10
<hajour1> welterusten all.
<DarkEra> daarna afsluiten en weer opnieuw opstarten
<DarkEra> hajour1, weltruste
<hajour1> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Slaap lekker hajour1
<hajour1> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-14
<leoquant> trijntje, heb jij je al ingeschreven voor de mailinglist van ubuntu-nl stemgerechtigden?
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> zo ja zo nee zou ook hannie kunnen vragen dat te doen als je haar spreekt?
<leoquant> morguh timo^
<timo^> sinds wanneer krijg ik mailtjes van launchpad als er iemand bij de stemgerechtigden is gekomen?
<timo^> leoquant: ?
<trijntje> leoquant: nu wel. Kan de eigenaar van een team trouwens niet heel eenvoudig een mailtje aan alle leden sturen?
<leoquant> trijntje, ook dat is gedaan....maar je vergist je in het werk
<leoquant> verder is iedereen benaderd
<leoquant> zelfs individueel indien een email adres aanwezig
<trijntje> leoquant: ik dacht dat launchpad een optie zou hebben om direct een mailtje naar alle leden te sturen
<trijntje> als je dat met de hand moet doen is het inderdaad veel werk
<leoquant> trijntje, dat eerste is gedaan met een respons van 10 uit 46 leden
<leoquant> dat is erg weinig, dan probeer je alle mogelijkheden
<leoquant> forum/irc/ind. mails
<leoquant> ik vermoed dat veel leden op die lijst "slapend"zijn wat betreft ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> ?een gok?
<leoquant> dag Allards_ ツ
<trijntje> leoquant: geen idee, ik dacht dat alleen actieve leden stemrecht hadden?
<leoquant> een aantal criteria: actieve en vroeger actieve(ex) leden
<leoquant> maargoe deze "problematiek" wordt in de as raad behandeld
<leoquant> imho zouden actieve leden nu vlotter toegevoegd moeten kunnen worden in de lijst/het team
<leoquant> en inactieve misschien gedeactiveerd na een periode van inactiviteit?
<trijntje> je kan instellen dat je het na een jaar zelf  moet vernieuwen
<trijntje> als mensen dan niet meer actief zijn zullen ze het wel laten verlopen
<leoquant> ja bijvoorbeeld
<Oer> hoi leoquant, ik was toch al op de mailing list?
<leoquant> o ik kijk even oer
<leoquant> Oer, : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-stemgerechtigden/+mailing-list-subscribers
<leoquant> ik ben erg druk, kijk ik er over heen?
<Oer> nee daar staat niks, maar op mijn eigen pagina staat van wel.
<leoquant> typisch
<Oer> ja ik vat het ook niet
<leoquant> doe het toch nog eens via het team: subscribe
<leoquant> is het Oer / oerheks problematiek soms?
<Oer> nope
<Oer> http://picpaste.com/pics/mailing-cvU0Hnm2.1336981757.png
<leoquant> nah, weird
<leoquant> ik ben niet helder genoeg om dit te snappen
<Oer> ik heb alsnog op die mailing list geklikt, doch dit was al zo
<leoquant> beta launchpad/launchpad gedoe?
<leoquant> betalaunchpad bestaat toch niet meer?
<leoquant> ツ geen idee Oer ....
<Oer> ik dnek dat je er nog meer tegen gaat komen.
<Oer> eh denk
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> fijn...:/
<leoquant> uh, don't subscribe is toch subscribe gezet door je?
<leoquant> hoop ik
<leoquant> via: http://picpaste.com/pics/mailing-cvU0Hnm2.1336981757.png
<Oer> leoquant, ik snap er niks van.
<Oer> die optie die je daar noemt, heb ik nooit aangeraakt.
<Oer> als ik subsribe, en net weer gedaan heb, waarom staat daar dan "don't subscribe" ?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails  zet je de meuk op subscribe: save
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails de meuk op subscribe zetten
<leoquant> oops
<Oer> nu gezet op 'preferred adres'
<Oer> zal wel goed zijn
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ja
<Oer> onhandig, onduidelijk.
<leoquant> ja maar je staat er bij nu
<leoquant> van de 46 leden 19 subscribers
<leoquant> thx trouwens
<Oer> ik kan ook kippig zijn, hoor :-D
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  Er komt een verkiezing voor een nieuw gemeenschapsraadlid aan. Stel jezelf kandidaat: https://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/
<Odding> Hej, het is weer een tijd terug maar wil nog graag meehelpen,,
<MichaelTel> Thomas_de_Graaff, bij de hierboven opgegeven url krijg ik de melding dat de verbinding niet beveiligd is (ongeldige certificaat). http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/verkiezing/ gaat wel goed.
<Odding> oke,, dankje
<MichaelTel> Hoi Odding, heb je al enig idee in welk team je wilt?
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, je hoeft niet perse in een team als je wilt meehelpen
<Luckiboy> Alle teams hebben momenteel genoeg leden
<MichaelTel> oh oke
<Odding> oke
<Luckiboy> Maar Odding, wat lijkt je leuk om te doen?
<Odding> ik weet niet wat jullie precies allemaal doen ubuntu-nl,, maar ik ben vaak bijzonder goed om iets vast te laten lopen en dan die probleem op te zoeken..
<Odding> en grafisch dan ook
<Luckiboy> Je kan hier even kijken, wat je aanspreekt: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams
<Luckiboy> Odding, je kan bugs melden op launchpad, maar daar heeft ubuntu nl niet zoveel mee te maken, dat zijn de internationale ubuntu developers
<Odding> oke,, jah bugs meld ik wel vaker
<Luckiboy> Maar heb je al gekeken op http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/teams
<Odding> ja, heb ik al gekeken
<Luckiboy> En wat spreekt je aan?
<Odding> vooral artwork, maar translator kan ik ook wel worden
<Odding> maar dat is voor een langere periode toch?
<Odding> voordat dat ingaat,,
<hannie> Odding, vertalen komt in golven.
<Odding> oke, dus dat is af en toe
<hannie> Soms heel druk, dan weer weinig te doen. We zijn net klaar met Precise (100% vertaald)
<hannie> Maar Quantal komt eraan
<hannie> Ook al ligt de string freeze ver in het verschiet
<Luckiboy> Odding, je kan je misschien wel inschrijven voor de Artwork mailinglist (als ze die hebben?) en meedenken/werken aan opdrachten
<Luckiboy> Als je contact legt met het Artwork team, uiteraard
<Odding> hebben ze volgens mij niet,, ik had toen via IRC gepraat.. maar anders doe ik dat wel even
<Luckiboy> Ah, ze hebben wel een mailing list, maar die is alleen voor teamleden... Zo kan je misschien wel contact met ze leggen?
<Luckiboy> ubuntu-nl-artwork@lists.launchpad.net
<Thomas_de_Graaff> @ Michael Tel, thx. voor het melden. Ik zal de links waar mogelijk aanpassen.
<Luckiboy> Odding, je kunt ook kijken op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/
<Odding> ik had al deels meegewerkt, maar toen liep alles op me pc vast en hadk even geen tijd er meer voor genomen.
<MichaelTel> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<WASDx> MichaelTel: je heb net http://wiki.hugsmile.eu/index.php/Gebruiker:WASD/Eenden-Workshop gemist
<MichaelTel> Hoe was het?
<WASDx> het was mijn eerste workshop :) heel leuk
<Luckiboy> komen er logs?
<Luckiboy> oh ik moet gaan, doei
<WASDx> de tekst is al op de pagina
<leoquant> WASDx, ben jij into openttd?
<WASDx> echt ja :)
<leoquant> dat is erg interessant
<WASDx> ik heb een video over het op mijn youtube
<leoquant> crossplatform "spel"?
<WASDx> ja
<WASDx> mijn video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htS8LoQbQaI
<leoquant> iets dat op linux wil draaien dus WASDx ?
<WASDx> ja ik speel het op linux
<leoquant> maar het zit niet in de repositories van ubuntu?
<WASDx> ik denk dat het doet, maar ik gebruik arch linux
<leoquant> hmmm ツ ook mooi
<leoquant> ik zat te denken aan een howto voor de ubuntu wiki
<WASDx> heb je "apt-get install openttd" geprobeerd?
<leoquant> hoe dit spel/simulator te spelen op ubuntu
<leoquant> nah ik kijk zo, je hebt gelijk
<WASDx> er is al een howto op de officieel openttd-wiki, op engels
<WASDx> maar niet howto op ubuntu installeren denk ik
<leoquant> het zit erin idd ツ
<leoquant> nou meer hoe het te gebruiken/op te zetten
<WASDx> http://wiki.openttd.org/Tutorial is heel goed
<leoquant> lijkt ingwikkeld..., maar je hebt de youtube film
<rulus> het lijkt wat op simutrans precies
<leoquant> ook leuk youtube en wiki/documentatie
<leoquant> rulus, ja. al heb ik het ergens gezien, nooit gedaan ofzo
<leoquant> WASDx, thx for de babbel
<rulus> ik verdoe mijn tijd daar wel eens mee :P
<leoquant> rulus, ツ
<WASDx> ik wil meer babbelen :)
<WASDx> nederlands praten is goed voor mij
<rulus> het gaat toch al goed WASDx :)
<leoquant> ah, je doet het goed idd WASDx !
<WASDx> ja :) Ik zie dat ik iedere week beter gewoon op nederlands
<leoquant> maar ik moet ff wat anders doen. latersz
<rulus> doei!
<WASDx> :o simutrans is juist zoals openttd
<WASDx> ik heb het niet voor gehoord
<rulus> wel, ik kende openttd niet ;)
<WASDx> hehe
<WASDx> openttd is een kloon van het oud spel "transport tycoon deluxe"
<rulus> hmm, dat ken ik ook niet.
<WASDx> ik heb veel video's op mijn youtube kanaal
<WASDx> maar alleen een van openttd
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ik heb net de openid link van de verkiezing site gerepareerd, deze verwees nog naar /openid/ ipv /verkiezing/openid/
<MichaelTel> Goed werk, Ronnie. Dan valt 1 punt van mijn bevindingen al af (net bericht op het forum geplaatst) :)
<Ronnie> MichaelTel: heb je nog meer punten (link naar het topic?)
<Ronnie> misschien kan ik die ook oplossen
<MichaelTel> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/stel-je-kandidaat-voor-de-gemeenschapsraad!/msg820176/#msg820176
<Ronnie> MichaelTel: krijg je geen melding na het inloggen ?
<MichaelTel> Nu ik de pagina heropen, wel: Je hebt geen rechten om te stemmen.
<timo^> hm
 * timo^ dus ook
<smile> wie riep mij? :p
<MichaelTel> Hey smile
<smile> MichaelTel: hallo :)
<Ronnie> oke, de meldingen komen dus wel op het scherm. was even bang dat die het ook niet deden
<MichaelTel> hmm raar. Druk ik op F5, dan houd ik de pagina maar dan is die melding weg
<Ronnie> ja, de melding komt maar 1 keer
<MichaelTel> oke
<Ronnie> hoi smile ;)
<smile> hoi Ronnie :D
<Ronnie> alles goed?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-15
<leoquant> dag marinus
<RawChid> Dag leoquant
<leoquant> nee marinus ツ
<leoquant> jou ken ik wel
<RawChid> Oh sorry hoor
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Ik mag niet met vreemden praten, dus ik zeg niets tegen Marinus :P
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> nog een ker: hallo Marinus ツ
<timo^> dag leoquant
<timo^> :P
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> hou op
<timo^> je bent geliefd, accepteer het maar :P
<leoquant> Marinus welkom hier
<RawChid> Dag leo
<RawChid> Ronnie, nu je er toch bent... Heb je evt. zin aan een Jam in sept?
<Ronnie> Rachid: Ja, lijkt me zeker leuk
<RawChid> Dan moeten we de mogelijkheden maar eens rustig onderzoeken
<Ronnie> ja, locatie vinden zal het moeilijkste zijn
<Oer> Een kleine jam 6-8 personen kan hier wel.
<RawChid> Mja, in mijn omgeving kan ik sowieso wel iets regelen.
<Ronnie> Oer: waar is 'hier' ?
<RawChid> Haarlemmerdijk
<RawChid> :P
<Oer> Haarlem
<Ronnie> ah, dat is een eindje fietsen ;)
<Oer> Er is hier al een offtopic uitje geweest, ging prima.
<Ronnie> bij beide vorige jams waren we met een man of 8 dacht ik
<RawChid> Lekkere pannenkoeken ook
<Oer> Hou maar in je achterhoofd, als je een multi-jam wil organiseren.
<RawChid> Zullen we zeker doen Oer. En meerdere Jams op 1 dage hebben we ook al vaker gehad
<Ronnie> het zou zeker leuk zijn om meerdere jams door heel het land te organiseren
<Oer> hier een IPcam streamen
<Ronnie> wie weet heb ik tegen die tijd een huis in den bosch en zou ik daar een JAM kunnen hosten
<Oer> ja 3 regio's lijkt me wel aantrekkenlijk, met 1 in het noorden erbij
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-16
<timo^> trijntje: RawChid: Ping
<trijntje> timo^: pong
<timo^> ik ben de vertalingen aan het testen van Kubuntu, en in Dolphin, staat onder het menu 'Acties' (rechtsklikmenu) 'Diashow starten'. Kan dat niet beter diapresentatie worden?
<timo^> en in Kontact is de titelbalk niet helemaal vertaald, en is 'Journal' als 'Journaal' vertaald.
<timo^> voor de rest ziet alles er keurig uit :)
<trijntje> timo^: mooi zo, dus er zijn geen grote verschillen tussen met en zonder -proposed?
<timo^> idd
<timo^> de fouten die er zijn, zaten ook al in de originele
<trijntje> cool, heb je al op de wiki gezet dat de vertalingen van kubuntu goed zijn?
<timo^> nog niet
<timo^> moet ik dat doen?
<trijntje> ja, de updates gaan alleen naar gebruikers als gecontroleerd is of ze goed werken
<timo^> oké :)
<RawChid> Is het gelukt timo^? Anders kan ik de wiki ook snel voor je aanpassen hoor
<RawChid> Fijn dat je het getest hebt BTW !
<timo^> done
<timo^> wiki aangepast ;)
<RawChid> Good busy
<timo^> ;)
<leoquant> commandoline, over JFL
<commandoline> vertel, leoquant
<leoquant> kun je xs regelen via thomas of ronnie?
<leoquant> lijkt me wel handig
<commandoline> ja, daar ga ik wel achteraan
<leoquant> dat de ontwikkelaar het geval ook kan aansturen/oproepen
<leoquant> mooi dankbaar
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> (19 mei is er een workshop) :P
<commandoline> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<leoquant> Welkom bij #Ubuntu-nl-klas | 19 mei as. 19.30 – 20.30 workshop bureaublad op afstand
<commandoline> ja, ik zie 'm :)
<leoquant> ツ
<commandoline> ok, dan probeer ik het daarvoor te regelen.
<leoquant> super
<Cees> De link die de bot geeft doet het hier niet goed vanwege de punt op het einde
<Cees> Komt ook door de client AndChat, xchat neemt de punt niet mee
<StefandeVries> Dan haal je die punt eigenhandig even weg.
<OerHeks> Spatie erachter?
<StefandeVries> Grammatica > luiheid. :P
<Cees> 20:20 <+StefandeVries> Dan haal je die punt eigenhandig even weg --> daar zou ik nooi aan gedacht hebben, bedankt [opgelost] :p
<StefandeVries> Perfect. :P
<Cees> wat kan ons die bot ook schelen, lekker boeie
<StefandeVries> Ja, mij boeit die bot niets.
<timo^> ha leoquant
<leoquant> allo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-17
<Luckiboy> hallo Allards
<Allards> goede morgen
<Luckiboy> Kunnen we je ergens mee helpen?
<Allards> nee niet echt,
<Allards> vindt Ubuntu gewoon leuk
<Allards> http://www.ubuntucomputers.nl/
<Luckiboy> Leuke foto
<Allards> :)
<Luckiboy> Goed initiatief!
<Allards> Ubuntu is voor iedereen
<Allards> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m44f59oJGC1rt63ofo1_r1_1280.png
<Allards> waar staat mwanzo voor?
<Luckiboy> Mwanzo is een term uit Swahili en staat voor "begin"
<Luckiboy> Even gekopieerd van de wiki ;)
<Luckiboy> Misschien kan je ook even op die pagina kijken:
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<timo^> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<Allards> bedankt voor de uitleg Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Geen dank
<timo^> ha leoquant, commandoline
<commandoline> hoi timo^ en alle anderen
<leoquant> hoi timo^ en commandoline
<leoquant> wb Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ja, mijn computer deed een beetje raar :S
<leoquant> gij hebt uw plek ras gevonden he binnen ubuntu-nl?
<leoquant> ras=snel
<Luckiboy> Ja hoor, het bevalt me hier wel :D
<leoquant> dat is toch mooi te horen en zien
<timo^> leuk te horen idd :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Hoeraatje voor Mwanzo.
<timo^> liever een houzeetje :P
<leoquant> nee hoor, voor de nieuwelingen
<Luckiboy> O jee, nog een keer felicitaties :P
<timo^> houzee! Houzee!
<leoquant> meer mensen/leden zouden hun plek hier op irc moeten vinden ook
<timo^> IRC is niet erg uitnodigend m.i.
<leoquant> de communicatie verloopt zoveel anders dan het forum
<Luckiboy> idd
<commandoline> op zich is daar niets mis mee, toch?
<leoquant> dat laatste is zowiezo niet geschikt
<leoquant> voor overleg\
<Luckiboy> Ik ben het eens met timo^
<timo^> IRC is enorm handig, maar het ziet er ingewikkeld uit voor beginners.
<Luckiboy> Idd
<leoquant> wat doe ik er aan?
<timo^> Toen ik hier voor het eerst kwam, ik snapte er geen r**t van
<commandoline> hmm, http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/live-chat is wel te doen, toch?
<timo^> sja
<leoquant> precies commandoline
<leoquant> das toch wel heeel simpel
<Luckiboy> IRC in Empathy kan toch ook?
<Luckiboy> Dan lijkt het meer op MSN, zeg maar
<leoquant> maar ik merk dat het constant online zijn onwennig is voor de wat "ouderen
<commandoline> Luckiboy: kan, maar dan moet je toch al weer weten dat je ofwel met de 'ubuntu servers' ofwel met 'freenode' wil verbinden
<timo^> ik vind het niet zo hendig dat hij alle ubuntu-nl kanalen joint. Liever een chat voor ondersteuning, en eentje voor bijdragen (De één opent  #ubuntu-nl-(offtopic), de ander -meeting, mwanzo etc.)
<leoquant> via webchat is die drempel idd weg
 * commandoline zit hier op pidgin, geen verschil met msn/google talk (die ik ook gewoon tegelijk aangemeld heb)
<leoquant> maar men blijft niet "hangen"
<timo^> pidgin is één grote ramp :P
<commandoline> ruik ik een poging tot flamewar ;)?
<leoquant> timo^, als het werkt is het ok hoor...:)
<Luckiboy> timo^, maar misschien wel beter te snappen voor beginners
<timo^> ;)
<timo^> dat wellicht wel
<leoquant> otrs plugin alarm trouwens: security issues
<leoquant> maargoe men blijft niet hangen
<Luckiboy> Misschien is het handig om een algemene howto op de ondersteuning pagina te zetten, ipv de webchat client
<leoquant> niet hangen= niets meekrijgen
<timo^> is het misschien een idee in de NL iso's een shortcut op het bureaublad te maken naar "een" client die automagisch joint? dan een shortcut naar ondersteuning en naar bijdragen ofzo
<timo^> idd
<commandoline> timo^: ik ben tegen, die iso is voor de doorsnee gebruiker. De doorsnee gebruiker bemoeit zich niet met Ubuntu NL.
<leoquant> nee bot issue\'s
<leoquant> klopt commandoline
<timo^> leoquant: OTRS wordt al lange tijd niet meer gebruikt in Ubuntu-nl
<timo^> maar commandoline, dit dan:
<timo^> ik vind het niet zo hendig dat hij alle ubuntu-nl kanalen joint. Liever een chat voor ondersteuning, en eentje voor bijdragen (De één opent  #ubuntu-nl-(offtopic), de ander -meeting, mwanzo etc.)
<leoquant> nuh ik bedoelde offtopic de plugin in pidgin
<commandoline> timo^: hmm, da's misschien wel een idee
<commandoline> punt is wel dat er opeens twee webchats zijn (wat als je beide wilt openen?)
<Luckiboy> Misschien in een snelkeuze menu?
<commandoline> en dat -offtopic eigenlijk bij geen van beide past.
<leoquant> hmmm
<Luckiboy> Met uitleg waar alle kanalen voor zijn
<commandoline> maar we willen ons populairste channel natuurlijk wel aanbieden :P
<commandoline> Luckiboy: die staat er al boven op de huidige chatpagina
<timo^> commandoline: dan laten we -offtopic er gewoon uit. Mensen die erop zitten weten hun weg wel te vinden
<leoquant> timo^, +1
<commandoline> nou, dat channel heeft nog wel het doel dat de webchat 'actief' lijkt.
<leoquant> hahaha
<timo^> meh
<leoquant> hoor ik cynisme?
<commandoline> anders zie je zeg maar een leegte als nieuwkomer, dan is de drempel om wat te vragen toch hoger.
<commandoline> leoquant: nee. :P
<Luckiboy> commandoline, maar als er nu op een pagina links staan naar verschillende channels? Niet alles in één client gegooid?
<timo^> de doorsnee gebruiker weet niet dat een blauw balkje betekent dat er activiteit is
<Luckiboy> ik ga eten, btw
<leoquant> eet ze
<timo^> commandoline: ontwikkel een bot die elke 2 minuten 'hoi' dumpt in #ubuntu-nl :P
<commandoline> timo^: dan krijg je dus vijf webchatpagina's open als je in meerdere dingen geïnteresseerd bent.
<commandoline> daar zijn de ops niet echt blij mee :P
<timo^> haha ;)
 * StefandeVries gaat MwanzoBot uitbreiding geven.
<timo^> nee hoor commandoline, twee
<leoquant> of iets op de website waar op het ogenblik "activiteit" is. zodat je als nieuwkomer er meteen in mee kan doen? :P
<commandoline> timo^: eh, uitgaande van Luckiboy's voorstel was dat.
<timo^> eentje voor ondersteuning, eentje voor bijdragen. En bij bijdragen zit dan ook de rest als -meeting enzo
<leoquant> de website laat die activiteit zien ofzo
<timo^> oh :P
<StefandeVries> Of je zet erbij: 'Soms lijkt het wat uitgestorven, maar er zijn vaak wel degelijk mensen actief', of zo.
<commandoline> timo^: ik zal het even in de groep gooien in het webteam/beheerteam, even kijken hoe de rest erover denkt.
<timo^> hmhm
<leoquant> lol fijne reclame
<StefandeVries> En dat mensen niet hoeven te denken dat er om 23:30 nog mensen zijn. :')
<leoquant> een welkomsbot...
<timo^> want al die nieuwkomers die leoquant verwelkomt blijken dan hulpvragers te zijn :')
<leoquant> "hallo nieuwkomer, etc.
<timo^> StefandeVries: gisteren?
<leoquant> staat ook in het topic
<leoquant> wat uitleg over irc kan geen kwaad denk ik
<timo^> StefandeVries: de richtlijnen verwijzen naar een dode link in het topic van -nl en -offtopic
<leoquant> eerst: over IRC en dan de doorlink opties==> support==>meedoen?
<commandoline> zo, eerst even naar het webteam gemaild.
<commandoline> beheerteam val ik er wel mee lastig tijdens de uitvoering
<commandoline> (de webchat zelf kan alleen het beheerteam aanpassen, daar heb je adminrechten voor nodig)
<commandoline> een tekstverandering bij de webchat lijkt me idd wel wat
<commandoline> doorverwijzen naar de wiki voor uitleg, korte uitleg van de kanalen, en de webchatmogelijkheid noemen (met die er direct onder)
<commandoline> maar goed, eerst even kijken wat de rest van het webteam ervan vindt.
<commandoline> trouwens, is mijn mailtje van gister op de gemeenschapsraadlist aangekomen?
<commandoline> ah, ik zie 'm al in de archives, ja dus :)
<timo^> ik heb hem gehad ja :)
<commandoline> ok, mooi
<leoquant> is urgence goed engels?
<commandoline> urgency?
<leoquant> nothing with urgence
<leoquant> ?
<commandoline> hmm, dan verwijs ik toch door naar StefandeVries :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ja je mail kwam door commandoline
<leoquant> keihard
<StefandeVries> Wat is de Nederlandse zin?
<leoquant> niets met grote spoed, niets met haast
<StefandeVries> urgency, dan
<StefandeVries> timo^: het webteam/beheerteam moet die links weer eens fixen.
<StefandeVries> Want ook de forumrichtlijnen zijn er nu niet, volgens mij.
<commandoline> die zijn wel ergens, dacht ik
<commandoline> had Thomas geregeld
<commandoline> leoquant: die mail was niet als keihard bedoeld, maar ik ben wel benieuwd hoe jullie daarover denken ;)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels
<StefandeVries> Logisch ook.
<StefandeVries> En fijn dat dat even wordt gecommuniceerd en zo.
<StefandeVries> Ik zal ze zometeen aanpassen.
<StefandeVries> Even m'n eigen geld verdienen.
<commandoline> mja, het heeft even geduurd voordat die pagina was overgezet, wij weten ook niet waar allemaal naar vanalles wordt doorverwezen, helaas.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> Stom dat daar geen centraal iets voor is.
<commandoline> tsja, er zijn zoveel links, dat is bijna niet bij te houden.
<commandoline> je zou voor iedere wikiedit een pagina moeten updaten, dat kunnen we niet van iedereen vragen.
<commandoline> nou je het zegt, een dode link gevonden op die pagina, even fixen :P
<leoquant> oei
<commandoline> niets echt ernstigs, de link naar de irc logs
<StefandeVries> Zo. Maat 60.
<StefandeVries> Nu even de topics fixen.
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Koffie eerst.
<commandoline> precies, altijd prioriteiten stellen :D
<leoquant> <commandoline> leoquant: die mail was niet als keihard bedoeld, maar ik ben wel benieuwd hoe jullie daarover denken ;) just kidding
<commandoline> ok, gelukkig :)
<commandoline> zo, de loglink doet 't weer
<StefandeVries> Ik kan geen noten meer zien, ik hou ermee op voor vandaag.
<StefandeVries> Koffie! :D
<StefandeVries> M'n ouders hebben vlaai meegenomen, dus tot zo. :P
<timo^> smakelijk
<Luckiboy> ben ik weer
<timo^> wb Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> Ben ik weer.
<Luckiboy> wb StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Dank je.
<StefandeVries> Goed, kanaaltopics.
<Luckiboy> Ah ja
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even wat knutselen in gimp, ik heb een ideetje
<StefandeVries> commandoline: kanaaltopics aangepast.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Dan kan niemand zeggen dat ik lui ben. :P
<commandoline> doen we dat dan wel 's :P?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Maar alvast vooruit. :P
<Luckiboy> Zoiets had ik in mijn hoofd voor de Webchat pagina: http://imgur.com/aH0Kl
<Luckiboy> (ik weet het ik ben geen artworker
<commandoline> iig meeting zou er dan nog bij moeten
<commandoline> en eigenlijk -team ook vind ik.
<commandoline> dus dan wordt het wel wat druk met die opzet :(
<commandoline> wel bedankt voor het meedenken, ik zal dit ook even naar de list sturen.
<Luckiboy> commandoline, ik denk dat -team voor de beginnende gebruiker niet erg handig is
<StefandeVries> Mee eens.
<Luckiboy> Laat ze maar starten in -mwanzo
<commandoline> ok, zit wat in.
<timo^> *Psst, wat is StefandeVries lui he*
<Luckiboy> daar zitten teamleden meestal ook
<timo^> inkoppertje
<timo^> dan heb je wel weer 3 pagina s Luckiboy :/
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar
<timo^> twee is eigenlijk al veel...
<Luckiboy> Kunnen we die webchat niet op de wiki pl**ren?
<commandoline> nee, html is niet toegestaan in het communitygedeelte voor zover ik weet.
<commandoline> + voorlopig vind ik de huidige website qua layout wat professioneler, hoewel ik geloof dat Ronnie daarmee bezig was :)
<Luckiboy> voor de wiki: idd
<Luckiboy> commandoline, ik denk ook niet dat het dan in het /community gedeelte komt te staan
<Luckiboy> Als
<commandoline> mja, maar dan komt het erop neer dat het documentatieteam het zou moeten onderhouden i.p.v. het webteam. Wat schieten we daarmee op?
<timo^> en het nut van de wiki tov de website?
<Luckiboy> Zit wat in
<timo^> wat heeft de wiki wat de site niet heeft? ;)
<Luckiboy> timo^, jij begon over de pagina's ;)
<commandoline> oh, we gaan er zeker naar kijken als het aan mij ligt.
<commandoline> eerst even kijken wat de andere webteamleden ervan vinden...
<Luckiboy> lijkt me een prima idee
<smile> hoi :p
<Luckiboy> hey smile
<smile> hoi Luckiboy :)
<RawChid> Goede middag
<timo^> dag RawChid
 * smile knuffelt timo^
 * timo^ knuffelt smile
<smile> :D
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-18
<MichaelTel47> Test (via Lernid)
<MichaelTel47> QUESTION: ​ d
<MichaelTel> Word Lernid voor het volgen van de workshops nog steeds aangeraden? (http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/IRCKlas/MeerInfo)
<timo^> inmiddels JFL
<timo^> MichaelTel: graaf tel moet toch eens leren tellen, na 19 komt niet 84 ;)
<MichaelTel> LOL, dat was spelen met Lernid. De beschrijving op de bovengenoemde pagina heb ik nagelopen. Vandaar mijn vraag
<MichaelTel> het bestand wat je moet laden geeft een foutmelding, plus er staat een verkeerd kanaal in vermeldt
<MichaelTel> Oh en Lernid is gewoon via het softwarecentrum te downloaden. Dus de PPA hoeft niet meer :)
<timo^> MichaelTel: aangepast, JFL wordt nu als voorkeur aangeraden
<MichaelTel> oke..
<MichaelTel> Oh het wordt zelfs afgeraden om Lernid te gebruiken.. Snel verwijderen dan maar :P
<timo^> ghehe
<timo^> omdat de howto voor geen reet meer klopt en ik het niet aan ga poassen
<timo^> passen zelfs
<timo^> ze gebruiken maar JFL
<MichaelTel> groot gelijk :)
<StefandeVries> Lernid is ook buggy en instabiel.
<MichaelTel> Heb het ook alweer verwijderd
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig.
<MichaelTel> Nou, dat doet me goed.. Dat ik je nu al gelukkig hebt gemaakt. :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline heeft hard gewerkt aan JFL. :P
<StefandeVries> Even kijken of de communityserver screen heeft geïnstalleerd.
<MichaelTel> Ik heb net even ingelogd daar. Het ziet er profi uit
<MichaelTel> Geef gelijk maar weer een slinger aan Mwanzobot
<StefandeVries> Ja, slachtoffer van een netsplit.
<timo^> wat is dat eigenlijk? Want gisteren partten er heel veel mensen met als tekst *net*split oid
<StefandeVries> Dan raken de verbindingen tussen de servers van het IRC-netwerk fout.
<StefandeVries> Alsof het netwerk splitst.
<timo^> hm
<timo^> Hallo leoquant
<leoquant> timo^, hoi
<leoquant> hoi MwanzoBot
<timo^> leoquant doet zelfs een welkomspraatje voor bots xD
<leoquant> alleen heel vroeg in de ochtend he
<timo^> ghehe
<leoquant> hee er is hoog bezoek
<leoquant> TopGear, !
<timo^> idd :D
<TopGear> Niet overdrijven leoquant
<leoquant> lol ok.....
<MichaelTel> Niet? Ik wilde al bijna voor je gaan buigen, TopGear
<StefandeVries> Niet doen, niet doen. :P
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<leoquant> hoe zijn de examens?
<StefandeVries> Leuk.
<StefandeVries> Nederlands wordt gelukkig grondig herzien.
<leoquant> goed te doen dus?
<leoquant> o?
<StefandeVries> Vier aanvullingen op het correctiemodel, en dat is uitzonderlijk.
<TopGear> leoquant: zou je na kunnen gaan of ik inderdaad ingeschreven ben bij de install eilanden 2 juni?
<StefandeVries> Slordige vraagstellingen en gewoon..moeilijk.
<timo^> ben je TopGear
<leoquant> dat ben je TopGear
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, raar toch hoor
<TopGear> Oké. Dan is dat dus toch goed gegaan. Merci heren.
<timo^> http://ubuntuparty.nl/?q=vrijwilligersaanmeldingen/evenement/235
<timo^> kijk maar ;)
<TopGear> Waarom kan jij dat wel vinden en ik niet? Dit is gênant...
<leoquant> hoe moeilijk is een fatsoenlijk examen te componeren?
<leoquant> het
<timo^> TopGear: dat vat ik maar op als een belediging xD
<TopGear> leoquant: VWO'ers zeuren overal op.
<timo^> Help, niet goed geleerd!
<leoquant> TopGear, juist niet is mijn ervaring
 * timo^ klacht indienen gaat
<timo^> :P
<leoquant> braag stel over het algemeen
<leoquant> f
<leoquant> grrr typo's
<timo^> vaak hebben VWO'ers reden tot klagen
<leoquant> o ja?
<timo^> ja
<leoquant> vind ik dus niet
<timo^> tenslotte zijn wij heel erg zielig :P
<leoquant> hebben een goed stel hersens
<leoquant> waarom klagen
<timo^> met dat stel hersens klagen we dus, ipv te leren
<timo^> en zo leren we te klagen
<timo^> of iets in die trend :P
<leoquant> ah....verveling is het dan
<StefandeVries> Lekker kortzichtig jongens. Heel fijn.
<timo^> heerlijk vind je niet?
<leoquant> nou ik kom nog voor de vwo'r op
<StefandeVries> Maar je maakt mij niet wijs dat het 'onze' schuld is als meer dan een kwart van alle leerlingen klaagt.
<leoquant> nee
<timo^> manman, ik heb mijn Kubuntu met meer dan 1100 pakketten zitten vernaggelen :P
 * leoquant kruipt weg...
 * timo^ rent achterna
 * StefandeVries trekt leoquant aan zijn been weer het kanaal in.
<StefandeVries> Niks d'rvan.
 * timo^ trekt leoquant aan zijn been het Apeldoorns kanaal in
<StefandeVries> Stoute kinderen krijgen een nat pak :)
<timo^> haha
<StefandeVries> Maar goed.
<leoquant> pff vwo
<timo^> hij is het kanaal weer uitgezwommen hoor :P
<leoquant> ik ben blij dat mijn zoon eraf is
<timo^> gheh
<timo^> ook alleen maar geklaag? :P
<timo^> (eraf als in afgestudeerd of eraf als in naar een ander niveau?)
<leoquant> nou van ons op hem meer
<RawChid> En nu is is aan het doorstuderen voor Master klager?
<leoquant> RawChid, nee
<timo^> advocaat dus
<leoquant> hij is compleet veranderd
<leoquant> onherkenbaar
<timo^> in positieve zin?
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Hij heeft een paardenstaart
<leoquant> nee
<RawChid> Sorry, ik zal ophouden met mn flauwe opmerkingen
<leoquant> wel een bit
<timo^> bit?
<leoquant> en zijn hoeven moeten een beurt
<leoquant> RawChid, heb jij al een baan?
<timo^> RawChid is toch hoevenonderhouder?
<leoquant> zo ja vertel!
<timo^> :P
<timo^> het is heel uitdagend, elke keer vraag je je weer af of dat paard je niet doodtrapt
<leoquant> ik baal van de mwanzo wiki
<RawChid> Een beetje leoquant, ben nu aan het freelancen
<leoquant> ontopic
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<RawChid> Maar ga voor na de zomer op zoek naar een vaste baan in de Java-wereld
<leoquant> teveel tekst, vormgeving mooi
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<leoquant> het integreert niet in de nieuwe stijl
<RawChid> Teveel tekst!? Wie heeft dat in godsnaam geschreven :P
<leoquant> niet echt
<leoquant> het komt knullig over
<leoquant> het is een bijbel
<RawChid> Teveel tekst op de voorpagina?
<leoquant> te prekerig ook
<timo^> leoquant: ik heb btw http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/IRCKlas/MeerInfo een update gegeven
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> dank timo^
<RawChid> leoquant: ik heb wel een idee hoe we het een beetje los kunnen trekken.
<leoquant> ubuntu-beginners hebben een fraaie
<leoquant> ik zoek ff
<leoquant> RawChid, mooi
<RawChid> Bijv. de pagina "Over mwanzo" bevat een beetje offtopic stukjes die we op een aparte pagina kunnen zetten
<RawChid> Zoals: "Ontwikkelen van software voor Ubuntu NL."
<leoquant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<leoquant> ah dingen lostrekken RawChid
<RawChid> Uitleg over workshops kan veeell korter, en dan uitgebreide uitleg op een aparte pagina, of de workshop pagina
<leoquant> en het op de juiste plek neerzetten
<leoquant> goed idee
<RawChid> Met linkje erbij op de "Over" pagina
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Zal ik straks even losgaan/
<RawChid> (lees: dit soort dingen uitvoeren)
<leoquant> graag, je weet hoe knullig ik ben met wiki/gepriegel
<RawChid> Geen probleem, ik klik dat straks wel in elkaar.
<leoquant> goed nieuws dit
<RawChid> Dat is dan een begin, daarna kunnen we misschien de vormgeving nog mooier maken ofzo
<leoquant> zoals het nu is, is het uh verouderd? ja dan komt ronnie/idroy weer in beeld
<leoquant> of een sjabloon van die pagina die ik net gaf
<leoquant> ik wil mwanzo integreren in Ubuntu
<leoquant> ik heb contact gehad met cjakowski
<leoquant> elke loco zou een mwanzo moeten hebben
<leoquant> maar op onderdelen kunnen samenwerken
<leoquant> jfl/ de bots
<leoquant> later zou men kunnen doorstromen naar het engelstalige initiatief
<leoquant> locospeeltuin==> samenwerken op loco nivo==> internationaal
<leoquant> een ideaal/geniaal scenario
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> slaap lekker
<leoquant> ik ben van veel tekst
<leoquant> voor het slapen gaan ben ik vroeger veel voorgelezen...
<MichaelTel> Nee hoor, alleen van vele ideeën ;)
<leoquant> ook zou elke loco een mensa moeten hebben
<leoquant> voor hoogdbegaafden
<leoquant> zeg maar headhunting....?
<RawChid> tl;dr
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Klinkt goed verder leoquant
<RawChid> Dat mensa snap ik niet helemaal. Maar ik ga nu ook even niet meer zo goed opletten hier
<RawChid> Intussen heb ik wat wijzigingen aan de wiki gedaan
<Luckiboy> Even kijken
<Luckiboy> Netjes
<RawChid> leoquant: heb nu een aparte pagina gemaakt voor "contact" http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Contact
<RawChid> IK denk erover om die 2 dikke tabellen met leden op "Over"  ook naar contact te verhuizen. Wat denk jij?
<RawChid> Ben even weg, maar lees je antwoord later wel
<leoquant> twee dikke tabellen ook verhuizen +1
<leoquant> back later
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, leoquant net gemist zie ik
<MrChrisDruif> Me lidmaatschap beëindigt binnenkort weer, maar weet eigenlijk niet of ik um wil verlengen StefandeVries
<MichaelTel> Tuurlijk wel
<StefandeVries> Waaromv ertel je dat mij? :P
<StefandeVries> Maar jawel, MrChrisDruif ^^
<StefandeVries> Blijf erbij. :D
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, ik ga ook niet volledig weg dan maar geen zin om elke twee(?) meenden m'n lidmaatschap te verlengen...
<MrChrisDruif> Ik kan gewoon nog steeds dingen blijven doen voor de gemeenschap...
<StefandeVries> Zeker, zeker.
<StefandeVries> En de voice hier hou je toch wel.
<MrChrisDruif> Dus tsja...wel of niet verlengen...ik neig naar niet
<MrChrisDruif> En als ze m'n voice hier weghalen...ook goed ^_^
<RawChid> Gaat het over -mwanzo-team?
<RawChid> Dat heb ik altijd al nutteloos gevonden.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: MrChrisDruif ^
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, hebben we dat kanaal ook?
<RawChid> Ja, en LP groep
<RawChid> Maar daar gebeurt weinig mee
<OerHeks> we zijn nog te klein, of we zijn op de toekomst voorbereid :-)
<RawChid> Dat is het OerHeks
<RawChid> En na anderhalf jaar heeft het mijns inziens zijn nut nog steeds niet bewezen.
<OerHeks> Dit kanaal wel, vind ik.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind de organisatiestructuur van Mwanzo een beetje te..bureaucratisch.
<RawChid> Ik snap je punt, maar in de praktijk is het helemaal niet zo bureaucratisch
<StefandeVries> -mwanzo-team, trouwens, wordt door JFL gebruikt als basis voor wie gevoiced moet worden in #ubuntu-nl-klas
<OerHeks> De basis uitwerken kost veel tijd. en met een goede werkzame basis, zal de overhead/organisatiestruktuur minder tijd kosten, en kan die tijd gestopt worden in begeleiden.
<StefandeVries> Verder..zie ik niet echt nut.
<RawChid> StefandeVries, nou dan is dat LP-team prima toch...
<StefandeVries> Mja. Maar het moet ook allemaal worden bijgehouden.
<RawChid> Dan nog zie ik het nut niet helemaal. Je kunt gewoon een paar oppers hebben zoals jij, commandline en leo ofzo die anderen weer voice geven
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dat denk ik dus ook.
<RawChid> Gewoon een paar vaste lui die regelmatig online zijn
<StefandeVries> Leoquant en ik.
<StefandeVries> Da's al genoeg.
<RawChid> Maargoed, ik was bezig de wiki op te schonen. Dingen verplaatsen, korter maken etc.
<RawChid> Nouhja, als jullie toevallig allebei niet kunnen zou het handig zijn iets meer te hebben
<RawChid> En dit is nou ook geen top security shizzle, een +v zetten in een #-klas
<StefandeVries> Wel icm met +m
<RawChid> Vertrouw je daar vaste IRC-ers die nu in -team zitten niet mee?
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Maar we hebben niet meer ops nodig.
<StefandeVries> JanC, ik, leoquant en commandoline kunnen alles uitdelen.
<StefandeVries> En minstens één van die mensen is op normale cursustijden wel online
<RawChid> Oh, dat zijn er dus al 4 ;)
<RawChid> En ik bedoelde niet algemene ops, alleen voor #-klas
<RawChid> Maargoed, niet boeiend verder. Ik ga weer ff aan de wiki sleutelen
<commandoline> kan ik +m setten in -klas? Dat kan volgens mij JFL alleen :P
<commandoline> (naast de anderen die je noemde)
<StefandeVries> Volgens mij jij ook.
<commandoline> oh, komt op hetzelfde neer, ik heb het jfl nickserv wachtwoord...
<commandoline> nou ja, maakt ook niet zoveel uit.
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik. :P
<RawChid> StefandeVries:  over mwanzobot, er is een wiki-pagina en een PDF
<StefandeVries> PDF klopt, wikipagina is aangemaakt door iemand anders.
<StefandeVries> Althans, zonder overleg.
<RawChid> FYI: Het staat nu beide op 1 pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/MwanzoBot   (misschien wil jij daar nog iets aan veranderen)
<RawChid> Er waren eerst 2 wiki pagina's. Waarvan 1 alleen met link naar PDF.
<RawChid> Aha
<RawChid> Mooie LaTeX PDF trouwens
<StefandeVries> De PDF is de enige officiële handleiding.
<StefandeVries> Ziet er veel beter uit :)
<RawChid> Dat wel, maar een wiki is natuurlijk wel veel beter onderhoudbaar.
<RawChid> Waar is de .tex?  bijv ;)
<StefandeVries> Hier op mijn pc.
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik ook de enige coder ben
<StefandeVries> En de code ligt vast, dus beter onderhoudbaar is geen argument hier ;)
<StefandeVries> Voorlopig staan er namelijk geen revisisies op het programma.
<RawChid> Oneens
<StefandeVries> Vertel. :)
<RawChid> Stel dat je morgen onder de bus komt. Dan moeten wij opnieuw beginnen
<StefandeVries> Nee, dan hebben jullie de pdf
<StefandeVries> en de code
<RawChid> Het is nu maar iets kleins. Maar toch
<hannie> StefandeVries, RawChid hi. Ik bekijk net de mwanzobot wiki pagina (mooi). Is de pdf al ergens te vinden?
<RawChid> Dag hannie, de link staat ergens op die pagina
<hannie> ah,  ik moet steeds weer verder kijken dan mijn neus lang is :(
<RawChid> Hehe
<hannie> Mag ik even weten waarom er na een nummering nog een opsomteken staat (bijv. 1)bolletje?
<StefandeVries> In de pdf?
<hannie> nee, wiki
<StefandeVries> Geen idee, die hebben anderen gemaakt :)
<hannie> ik kijk even bij Bewerken
<StefandeVries> RawChid, commandoline en leoquant hebben die pagina geaakt/bewerkt.
<hannie> Ik zou zelf het opsomteken weghalen
<commandoline> ik heb er een keertje wat toegevoegd over mwanzobot2moinmoin, dat is ondertussen verouderd denk ik.
<commandoline> maar wel een goed voorbeeld van waarom een wiki flexibeler zou kunnen zijn voor documentatie als dit ;)
<RawChid> Maakt me verder niet zoveel wie wat heeft gedaan. ALs het uiteindelijk maar klopt en actueel blijft :P
<StefandeVries> De pdf beschrijft alleen de dingen die onveranderd zijn/blijven.
<StefandeVries> Namelijk factoids en meetings.
<StefandeVries> Als daar iets in verandert, verander ik de officiële handleiding en plaats ik een vernieuwde pdf.
<hannie> commandoline, hi, vind jij nummer gevolgd door opsomteken mooi?
<commandoline> hannie: ehm, hangt af van de context?
<StefandeVries> Als iedereen willekeurig die pdf gaat lopen aanpassen zijn we nog verder van huis.
<hannie> 2)• startmeeting <topic....>:
<commandoline> hannie: dat kan idd wel mooier.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: waarom zou iemand die pdf willekeurig willen aanpassen?
<StefandeVries> Dat snap ik ook niet.
<hannie> commandoline, Mag ik het aanpassen, of ga jij daar niet over?
<StefandeVries> Ook snap ik niet waarom iemand de inhoud van die pdf alsnog op de wiki zet.
<StefandeVries> Lekker dubbel.
<commandoline> hannie: het is de wiki, iedereen mag het aanpassen :)
<hannie> Mogen wil nog niet zeggen dat het wenselijk is. Ik wil niet iets wijzigen zonder toestemming van de oorspronkelijke schrijver
<commandoline> hannie: leoquant heeft die pagina gemaakt, waarschijnlijk met het doel dat die handleiding door anderen geupdate kon worden.
<RawChid> hannie: gewoon doen. Is niet onwenselijk
<hannie> ok, dan doe ik het
<RawChid> Maarja, dubbel is wel raar inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Die handleiding wordt bijgewerkt als de code wordt bijgewerkt. Ik ben de enige die de code bijwerkt. Ik ben dus ook de enige die de docs aanpast.
<StefandeVries> Is dat zo vreemd?
<StefandeVries> Anderen hoeven de handleiding niet te updaten, want ze kennen de veranderingen niet voor die op Launchpad staan en voor die tijd heb ik de pdf al bijgewerkt.
<RawChid> Oke, http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo  is flink veranderd
<Luckiboy> inderdaad, wel veel overzichtelijker zo vind ik
<RawChid> Ik ben nog niet helemaal tevreden, maar het is een begin
<timo^> ziet er goed uit RawChid!
<StefandeVries> Top! :)
<RawChid> Dank u
<RawChid> Voorstellen en verbetering gewoon in de groep goien
<RawChid> Of gewoon aanpassen als het niet al te ingrijpend is
 * MichaelTel geeft RawChid een pluim
<Luckiboy> RawChid, waarom staat er bij "persoonlijke wiki" een link naar WerkenMetDeWiki? Hier staat zover ik weet geen informatie op over de persoonlijke wiki
 * timo^ zet een pluim hoogstpersoonlijk op RawChid's koppie
<timo^> staat je goed, jongen
<RawChid> Goeide vraag Luckiboy, had ik net toegevoegd. Misschien toch niet zo handig dan
<Luckiboy> Bestaat daar überhaupt wel een pagina over?
<Luckiboy> Of is daar alleen informatie over gegeven op dat ene sticky topic op het forum?
<Luckiboy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/informatie-over-homepages-op-de-wiki-van-ubuntu-nl/
<RawChid> Denk het laatste
<Luckiboy> Ok, is dat goed zo?
<RawChid> Ik moet zo weg
<RawChid> Als je een idee hebt, laat het weten.
<Luckiboy> Ja, nog eentje
<Luckiboy> Is het dan handig om die link te wijzigen naar dat topic op het forum?
<hannie> commandoline, vraagje over inhoud MwanzoBot-handleiding:
<hannie> Mag alleen de voorzitter de commando's topic en action geven?
<commandoline> hannie: daar weet StefandeVries meer van, die heeft MwanzoBot gemaakt
<hannie> ok, dan vraag ik het aan hem
<hannie> StefandeVries, Mag alleen de voorzitter de commando's topic en action geven?
<timo^> Luckiboy: je kunt ook samenvatten wat er in dat topic gezegd is
<timo^> cq. wordt
<StefandeVries> hannie: Ja, meetingvoorzitters.
<Luckiboy> timo^, Op een aparte pagina dan?
<timo^> zoiets
<Luckiboy> Ik zal het op mijn todo-lijstje zetten, als ik tijd heb begin ik eraan
<Luckiboy> RawChid, wordt het trouwens niet eens een keer tijd voor een mailinglist voor het docuteam? Dat lijkt me voor leden handiger om ons te bereiken
<MichaelTel> Niet dat ik er wat aan heb, maar op de wiki staat uitleg over anomvote en in de pdf anonvote. Welke is het?
<hannie> goed gezien, MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Dank je :)
<hannie> Ik heb 2 pdf handleidingen, een met anomvote en de andere met anonvote
<hannie> StefandeVries, moet het anomvote zijn?
<StefandeVries> anon
<hannie> Dan ga ik dat meteen wijzigen
<StefandeVries> Dat krijg je er dus van als mensen twee versies willen aanhouden.
<hannie> dank aan MichaelTel
<hannie> Ik heb het op de wiki gewijzigd
<hannie> A factoid is a questionable or spurious (unverified, false, or fabricated) statement presented as a fact, but with no veracity.
<hannie> Oef, hier kan ik geen chocola van maken (in de handleiding)
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> RawChid, formidabel werk
<leoquant> hoi Luckiboy
<leoquant> RawChid, veel duidelijker zo. nogmaals: dankbaar
<leoquant> hannie zou je binnen freenode een cloak kunnen aanvragen bij een staffer: het heet unaffiliated cloak kan via pm aangevraagd worden
<leoquant> dan ik je +V en
<hannie> leoquant, goedemiddag! Ay, ay, dat staat nog op mijn lijstje ja.
<leoquant>  /j #freenode
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> leoquant, ik vrees alleen dat ik daar mijn ww voor nodig heb en dat wordt spitten
<leoquant> rustig aan he..ik kan soms erg drammen ツ
<hannie> en graven
<timo^>  /join #freenode dus, en dan MrMist, die is aardig
<leoquant> juist
<hannie> leoquant, dus ik zal eerst maar eens gaan spitten en graven
<leoquant> Registered : Mar 01 09:26:48 2011 (1 year, 11 weeks, 2 days, 06:17:16 ago)
<leoquant> je bent gewoon gereg. bij freenode
<hannie> aha, dat heb je alvast opgediept
<leoquant> je hoeft enkel die cloak in dat kanaal aan te vragen
<hannie> ja, een hele poos geleden. toen ik jouw cursust volgde ;)
<hannie> *cursus
<hannie> Ik zal eerst eens keepass raadplegen
<leoquant> anders een andere keer...
<hannie> moment
<leoquant> je hebt je pass niet nodig
<hannie> leoquant, dat scheelt.
<timo^> hannie: je moet ingelogd zijn :P
<timo^> anders werkt het niet ;P
<leoquant> welke client gebruik je hannie ?
<hannie> XChat
<hannie> Heb net opnieuw XChat gestart
<leoquant>  zet eens een server pass hannie:passhannie
<leoquant> want waar staat je pass nu?
<leoquant> bij nickserver?
<hannie> je zei net dat ik niet aan hoefde te melden
<leoquant> xchat/netwerklijst
<leoquant> dat zei freenode...
<hannie> ok, dan probeer ik eerst weer /NickServ identify hannie password, ok?
<leoquant> wacht daarna:
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 hannie:passhannie
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> ok?
<hannie> ik ben nu geïdentificeerd
<hannie> moet ik nu bij freenode /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 hannie:mijnww doen?
<hannie> Permission Denied - You're not an IRC operator
<hannie> leoquant, vergeef mijn mijn gestuntel. Het is allemaal nieuw voor mij
<leoquant> opnieuw even opstarten?
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> en dan eerst aanmelden bij NickServ?
<leoquant> feitelijk moet je pass
<leoquant> bij serverlijst: bewerken staan
<leoquant> netwerklijst
<hannie> ok, dus ik moet de server eerst configureren voordat ik XChat opstart
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Ik ga mijn best doen. Als je er genoeg van hebt moet je het zeggen, dan doen we het een andere keer verder
<leoquant>  of
<leoquant> bij serverpass:
<leoquant> hannie:passwordvanhannie
<leoquant> eerst maar eens invullen bij nickserver
<hannie> dat "serverpass" vind ik wsclk bij openingsvenster XChat?
<leoquant> xchat: netwerklist: bewerken
<hannie> ok, keep your fingers crossed
<leoquant> oki
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; even dat je het weet: ik laat m'n mwanzo-lidmaatschat op launchpad gewoon verlopen
<MichaelTel> dat typt moeilijk hoor ;)
<leoquant> goed MrChrisDruif
<MichaelTel> Gelukt.. Niks meer aan doen
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, altijd welkom hier
<leoquant> top hannie
<hannie> leoquant, ik krijg nu:
<hannie> unaffiliated/hannie :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<StefandeVries> Dat is goed :)
<leoquant> \o/
<hannie> he he
<StefandeVries> Trouwens, is er iemand van Mwanzo aanwezig op de Open Team Meeting?
<hannie> ik transpireer me de ...
<leoquant> hihi
<MrChrisDruif> Dat weet ik, daarom laat ik hem ook verlopen. Geen zin in elke twee(?) maanden gezeur terwijl ik nooit bij vergaderingen ben of activiteiten doe
<leoquant> ik ga eten dag
<StefandeVries> Dat hadden we allemaal de eerste keer, hannie :)
<hannie> leoquant, is het nu voor de bakker?
<MichaelTel> ja hannie
<StefandeVries> hannie: ja :)
<MrChrisDruif> hannie; nee voor de slager
<MichaelTel> Rechts zie je een geel rondje voor je naam. Dat houdt in dat je voice hebt
<hannie> Oef
<MichaelTel> Ben jij er ook, StefandeVries?
<hannie> ok dan, weer heel veel geleerd
<hannie> Jullie hebben je vast rot gelachen om mijn onwetendheid over cloaks en voices :(
<MichaelTel> Nee
<StefandeVries> MichaelTel: nee.
<MichaelTel> Nu je weet dat ik wel gaat, ga jij niet :P
<hannie> die leoquant toch! Heeft speciaal voor mij zijn eten uitgesteld. Dat is nog eens community-gedrag
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot o/
<StefandeVries> MichaelTel: klopt. :P
<MichaelTel> was ie nu weer pleite?
 * MichaelTel gaat bij de organisatie vragen of ze nog iemand voor de muziek zoeken. Eerste suggestie van mijn kant: StefandeVries op piano
<MichaelTel> Oh herstel eerste en enige suggestie
<StefandeVries> Niet overdrijven.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn meer pianisten in de community.
<MichaelTel> Goed, zetten we er 2 piano's neer :D
<StefandeVries> Dan kan ik CasW eindelijk L'Orologio Degli Dei bij brengen.
<MichaelTel> Ja, maar dat gaat niet aangezien jij niet naar Apeldoorn komt ;)
<hannie> StefandeVries, als jullie ooit een concert gaan geven, dan MOET ik er bij zijn
<hannie> Dus wel in de wintermaanden graag ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik wil best wat arrangeren voor een Mwanzo Band.
<StefandeVries> Maar ja, dan moet je wel samen kunnen oefenen :P
<StefandeVries> En een stuk vinden dat iedereen leuk vindt.
<hannie> Ja, dat is niet zo eenvoudig. Niet iedereen houdt van klassiek
<StefandeVries> Ik doe alle genres. :P
<StefandeVries> Maar bijvoorbeeldTimo, die drumt.
<StefandeVries> Dat past niet overal bij en ik wil hem er graag bij :)
<hannie> ja, timo moet erbij
<hannie> en wat speelt MichaelTel
<MichaelTel> Ik doe niks op muzikale vlak.
<StefandeVries> IK heb nog een nieuwe mondharmonica.
<StefandeVries> Daar leer ik je wel wat op.
<hannie> Zelf ben ik ook niet musikaal, maar ik luister wel graag naar muziek
<hannie> *muzikaal
<StefandeVries> Die mensen hebben wij ook nodig.
<StefandeVries> Anders spelen we alleen en luistert er niemand :P
<StefandeVries> Als MrChrisDruif tijd heeft mag-ie meedoen ^^
<MichaelTel> Dan weet ik het wel.. Ik ga lekker naast hannie zitten
<hannie> ok, gezellig
<MrChrisDruif> Hé wat?
<StefandeVries> Haha :P
<hannie> MrChrisDruif, mag er ook naast zitten, aan de andere kant
<MrChrisDruif> Gezellig ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Maar waar gaat het over? Bandje maken?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<hannie> ja, we willen nog altijd een keer een optreden meemaken met onze ubuntu-vrienden
<MichaelTel> Het Ubuntu-nl symphony orkest
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat we geen strijkers hebben.
<StefandeVries> .names
<hannie> Misschien in combinatie met een release party?
<MrChrisDruif> Harmonie mag ook ;-)
<StefandeVries> Daar zit meestal geen piano bij. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind het goed hannie
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het ook goed.
<MrChrisDruif> Detail StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Als er een piano staat.
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: :(
<hannie> Nou, dan kijken we daar met z'n allen naar uit
<MrChrisDruif> Ik denk sowieso niet dat we genoeg mensen bij elkaar kunnen krijgen voor een orkest
<MichaelTel> We hebben dan ook nog een dirigent nodig. Of wil je dat erbij doen, Stefan?
<MrChrisDruif> Dus dan maar een bandje
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, ik kan wel dirigeren
<MichaelTel> casettebandje?
<StefandeVries> Kan ik ook.
<StefandeVries> Maar als MrChrisDruif het wil mag hij.
<StefandeVries> Kan ik voluit rammen.
<hannie> StefandeVries, je kan niet en spelen en dirigeren
<StefandeVries> Hannie, zeker wel.
<hannie> dat zou ik knap vinden
<StefandeVries> Maar beter niet.
<MrChrisDruif> hannie; tuurlijk wel, alleen niet beide even goed ;-)
<StefandeVries> De eerste tel kan ik aangeven.
<StefandeVries> Daar kan ik mijn eigen partijen bijvoorbeeld aanpassen.
<StefandeVries> Maar liever niet. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Het is makkelijker als je een dirigent hebt ;-)
<StefandeVries> Ja, nou,d aar hebben we twee mogelijke mensen voor :)
<hannie> Net als Jaap van Zweden
<MrChrisDruif> ¿Twee?
<StefandeVries> Jij en ik, MrChrisDruif. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ach so...
<MrChrisDruif> Zal ik dat dan doen? ^_^
<StefandeVries> Ik vind 't best.
<MichaelTel> +1
<MrChrisDruif> Al veel te lang niet meer gedaan
<StefandeVries> Hou ik het bij het schoolorkest :D
<StefandeVries> Dirigent( en basklarinettist): MrChrisDruif.
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<StefandeVries> Als ik de arrangementen mag maken.
<MrChrisDruif> Tuurlijk
<StefandeVries> Anders voel ik me muzikaal lui.
 * hannie gaat eten. Tot de volgende keer
<MrChrisDruif> Dag hannie
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<StefandeVries> Basklarinettist/dirigent, pianist/arrangeur, commandoline speelt hoorn(toch? Vergeet ik steeds :\), Timo drums..
<commandoline> StefandeVries: bijna, althoorn: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Althoorn
<StefandeVries> Damn.
<StefandeVries> Ik wist 't.
<StefandeVries> Echt. :P
<StefandeVries> Gestemd in Es. Omdenken kunnen jullie zelf hè?
<MichaelTel> Nee, sorry
<StefandeVries> Bijna drie octaven bereik.
<MrChrisDruif> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basklarinet
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> vijf octaven!! (Als je een beetje goed bent)
<StefandeVries> Zeven octaven en een kleine terts!
<StefandeVries> Hoef ik niks voor te doen. :P
<StefandeVries> Jij staat in Bes, commandoline in Es, ik in een relatieve C.
<MrChrisDruif> Grootste bereik onder blaasinstrumenten
<StefandeVries> Leuk arrangeren wordt dat. :P
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom mag jij het doen! ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Wel een CC stuk hé ;-)
<StefandeVries> Niet per se.
<StefandeVries> Liever wel, natuurlijk.
<StefandeVries> Maar als dat de enige instrumenten zijn, wordt het moeilijk :P
<MrChrisDruif> Of zelf een stuk schrijven! ^_^
<StefandeVries> Dat kan ik niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom niet?
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet, maar het mislukt altijd.
<MrChrisDruif> Leuke uitdaging toch?
<StefandeVries> Mja, liever een bestaand stuk omschrijven.
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> Misschien dat ik dan ook nog iets leuks ga proberen, mocht ik tijd en energie ervoor hebben
<StefandeVries> Ja, precies.
<StefandeVries> Bestaande stukken omschrijven kan ik beter.
<StefandeVries> Eigen dingen maken vind ik vaak lastig.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-19
<leoquant> dag The_Leprechaun
<leoquant> dag PvandeWyngaerde
<leoquant> heeft u uw basis in de Belgische LoCo?
<timo^> Let op! Vanavond om 19:30 begint de workshop Bureaublad op Afstand. Vereist is een werkende *buntu installatie en een fatsoenlijke internetverbinding. Om 20:15 is het geplande einde, maar houd rekening met eventuele uitloop!
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Vanavond is hier vanaf 19:30 een workshop Bureaublad of Afstand. Zie ook !workshops
<StefandeVries> timo^: zo, misschien zien nu binnenkomers je workshop :)
<timo^> :D
<StefandeVries> Bureaublad of Afstand.
<StefandeVries> Jaja.
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Vanavond is hier vanaf 19:30 een workshop Bureaublad op Afstand. Zie ook !workshops
<Luckiboy> timo^, dat is vanavond toch?
<timo^> jups
<Luckiboy> Ik zal kijken of ik op zijn minst een stukje er kan zijn, de hele workshop gaat sowieso niet lukken
<StefandeVries> Hallo, ik heb net het topic aangepast, daar staat het! :P
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, daar kijk ik nooit naar, dat zijn net billboards aan de snelweg :P
<StefandeVries> Tsjongejonge.
<Luckiboy> Je werk wordt ondergewaardeerd :D
<StefandeVries> Zoals altijd. :(
<StefandeVries> Nee, da's onzin :P
<Luckiboy> We waarderen de Mwanzobot
<Luckiboy> * we waarderen je voor de Mwanzobot
<timo^> iig doen we goed ons best de schijn te wekken
<Luckiboy> Want die zorgt voor drankjes! :D
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: ja, maar niet hier :P
 * timo^ ziet voor zich allemaal mensen die het nu uit gaan proberen :P
<Luckiboy> toch niet Tim
<Luckiboy> timo^,
<timo^> nee
<timo^> valt tegen
<timo^> ohja
<timo^> ik ben meestal de gene die dat doet
<timo^> vandaar
<leoquant> latersz
<smile> doei, smakelijk :)
<commandoline> hmm, Thomas of Ronnie zijn er niet. Dat wordt krap met de workshop vanavond.
<Luckiboy> Wat is dan? Is er iets mis met JFL?
<commandoline> de bot draait niet.
<Luckiboy> Ah
<Luckiboy> ik ga weg, er is een oom van me jarig
<commandoline> timo^: ik denk dat het het beste is om de workshop maar opnieuw via IRC te doen. We hebben geen garantie dat JFL voor die tijd draait.
<commandoline> alternatief is dat ik JFL host, maar dan is de link waar workshopdeelnemers op moeten klikken weer anders.
<commandoline> timo^: dus wat je maar wil van bovenstaande.
<commandoline> timo^: had je gezien wat ik heb geschreven over de workshop van vanavond?
<RawChid> commandoline, hoe zit het met dat jij daar misschien rechten voor krijgt dan?
<RawChid> Of zit dat nog in de papiermolen ofzo
<commandoline> RawChid: nou, prioriteit 1 is de workshop van vanavond, maar dat staat 2 op m'n lijstje :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er vanavond om rechten voor timo^ goed te zetten, als dat oké is.
<StefandeVries> Dan ben ik nu even weg.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ok, mooi :)
<RawChid> Maar er is nog niet over gesproken commandoline ?
<commandoline> RawChid: nee, ik heb ze de laatste tijd niet gezien.
<RawChid> Oke
<leoquant> commandoline, denk je nog aan jfl? of kun je er niet "bij"?
<commandoline> leoquant: sinds jij vroeg of ik er achteraan wilde gaan zijn Thomas en Ronnie hier voor zover ik weet niet meer tegelijk met mij geweest.
<commandoline> en in de tussentijd kan ik er idd niet bij.
<leoquant> toch een punt van zorg dus
<commandoline> ik had timo^ al gevraagd of hij liever JFL gehost door mij heeft of gewoon IRC vanavond, we kunnen er niet vanuit gaan dat de communityserverversie vanavond goed draait.
<leoquant> en wil timo^ dat?
<commandoline> (als ik 'm host is de link niet hetzelfde)
<leoquant> o ja...
<commandoline> hij heeft nog niet geantwoord
<leoquant> dan maar op de ouderwetse wijze
<commandoline> ja, prima.
<commandoline> en achter JFL op de communityserver aan blijven zitten, twee workshops zonder is toch wel vervelend.
<leoquant> dat werkt altijd ツ
<leoquant> ja, jij moet er bij kunnen
<leoquant> (vind k)
<leoquant> i
<leoquant> voorlopig maar zo
<commandoline> ik zal even het forumtopic van de workshop van vanavond updaten.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ik behandel dit op de raad
<commandoline> ja, heb ik gezien.
<hannie> dag leoquant nog even een bedankje voor je geduld en behulpzaamheid gisteren ;)
<leoquant> ok hannie
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> timo^: ik heb dat probleem op het forum van ed link met webchat nu ook opgelost
<RawChid> Zie: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/beginnerscursus-wiki-donderdag-3-april-2012/msg819242/#msg819242
<RawChid> Zie 'edit 2'
<RawChid> edit 2: Klikken werkt wel wanneer je # weghaalt uit de URL :S
<commandoline> hmm, dat heeft 'ie bij mij zo te zien automatisch gedaan dan...
<smile> smakelijk! :)
<commandoline> misschien omdat ik geen [url] gebruikte?
<RawChid> Nee commandoline, ik had alles geprobeerd. En omdat ik zag dat jouw URL wel werkte kwam ik achter het probleem
<RawChid> Denk dat jij em sowieso al zonder hekjes had?
<RawChid> Anyway, problem solved
<commandoline> misschien dat firefox dat automatisch corrigeerde ofzo, rechtermuisknop > locatie kopiëren en dan geplakt in het bericht
<commandoline> idd :)
<timo^> zo iedereen
<timo^> daar is ik weer :P
<StefandeVries> timo^: kom je nu naar #ubuntu-nl-klas?
<StefandeVries> Of kom je vanavond online?
 * timo^ zit even Ubuntu te installeren op zijn laptop
<StefandeVries> Oké, uhm, maar je blijft wel online nu tot en met vanavond?
<timo^> was wel de bedoeling :P
<StefandeVries> Oké
<StefandeVries> Dan voice ik je alvastd aar.
<timo^> is goed :0
<timo^> *:)
<MichaelTel> Stefan, is het handig om Mwanzobot ook daar neer te zetten (voor een log oid)
<StefandeVries> Hmm, ja.
<StefandeVries> timo^: ik zet MwanzoBot daar zometeen.
<StefandeVries> Je kunt dan ;startmeeting doen aan het begin. En ;endmeeting aan het eind, oké?
<timo^> prima:)
<StefandeVries> Niks anders doen met ;vote of zo, dat heeft geen zin. :P
<timo^> kan ik hem ook zo instellen dat hij de onderwerpen rondgilt?
<StefandeVries> Als ik hem ops en voice geef wel.
<StefandeVries> Hold on.
 * timo^ houdt aan
<JanC> StefandeVries: ik heb minder rechten in -klas dan jij... (meer bepaald: geen)
 * MichaelTel houdt zich aan timo^ vast
 * timo^ stelt MichaelTel gerust: "'t Komt wel goed schatje" (weet je wel, van RoosViCee :P)
<StefandeVries> JanC, vreemd.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, het is al gebeurd nu.
<JanC> waarom is dat vreemd?
<StefandeVries> Nou, jij bent toch net zo op als ik, of niet?
<JanC> ik heb je al eens gezegd dat ik niet officieel verantwoordelijk ben voor #ubuntu-nl én dat ik de nodige rechten op IRC een eerste vereiste vind vóór ik dat wil zijn...
<JanC> toen ik zei dat dat belangrijker was dan LP-groepen en zo
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<MichaelTel> ja is goed timo^ (helpen herinneren)
<StefandeVries> Wie is dan verantwoordelijk voor #ubuntu-nl?
<timo^> jij.
<MichaelTel> zo te zien SWAT
<StefandeVries> Maar die is er niet meer.
<StefandeVries> Oh. Dan ben ik het. Hoezee.
<MichaelTel>  6     StefanDeVries          +votiA
<StefandeVries> Ik heb alleen geen founder access
<StefandeVries> Als SWAT niet meer terugkomt moet iemand hier die krijgen, imo.
<MichaelTel> 2     SWAT                   +votsriRfAF
<MichaelTel> Founder is F?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: (reactie MwanzoBot #ubuntu-nl-klas) mooi :)
<StefandeVries> Jammer dat JFL er weer uitligt door de commserver.
<JanC> StefandeVries: misschien moetne we IRC team stuff eens bespreken in #ubuntu-nl-team (en/of in -meeting na een tijdstip afgesproken te hebben)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Dit zorgt voor verwarring.
<StefandeVries> JanC, en met wie wil je dan overleggen?
<JanC> StefandeVries: ==> -team  ;)
<JanC> dat lijkt me een betere plaats voor discussie
<StefandeVries> Weer een window in irssi.
<StefandeVries> :P
<JanC> who cares (ik heb een kleien 100 kanalen open, gok ik)
<JanC> kleine
<MichaelTel> En dat noemt dan niet veel...
<MichaelTel> :P
<JanC> ?
<JanC> ik heb nooit gezegd dat ik in weinig kanalen zit
<MichaelTel> Ik vind 100 kanalen open hebben staan best wel veel
<MichaelTel> Nee, je zei een paar
<JanC> waar zei ik dat?
<JanC> ik heb elders gezegd dat ik maar in enkele kanalen ops heb (dat is heel wat anders)
<MichaelTel> Excuus Jan, inderdaad verkeerd gelezen
<JanC> ☺
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond Ronnie
<Ronnie> hoi MichaelTel
<timo^> zo
<timo^> dag r0n__
<RawChid> Veel succes straks timo^
<timo^> danke RawChid
<MichaelTel> Hoi r0n__
<MichaelTel> vergeet niet ; startmeeting te doen, timo^
<timo^> ǹope :)
<StefandeVries> Maar dan zonder spatie.
<timo^> idd
<timo^> ;startmeeting dus ;)
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is timo^. Het kengetal is 2086591364048
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: dus ;)
<timo^> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2086591364048.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Vanavond is hier vanaf 19:30 een workshop Bureaublad op Afstand. Zie ook !workshops
<timo^> fock
<StefandeVries> timo^: maar dan in het andere kanaal, toch?
<MichaelTel> daarom deed ik het met een spatie
<Ronnie> meeting? heb ik wat gemist?
<timo^> ik dacht dat MwanzoBot er niet was
<timo^> maar ik had scheel gekeken :P
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot is altijd in #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo. Goh. :P
<MichaelTel> Dit is -mwanzo
<timo^> Ronnie: nope, een workshop, maar JFL werkt niet :P
<StefandeVries> timo^: maar dat doe je in #-klas, dus?
<StefandeVries> Of doe je hier ;startmeeting?
<timo^> hmhm
 * MichaelTel zoekt de hometrainer om jfl op te starten
<timo^> in #klas
<timo^> maar kan het niet beide?
<StefandeVries> Het kan allebei
<timo^> doen we dat
<StefandeVries> Tuurlijk :)
<timo^> dan staan de vragen er ook bij
<timo^> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hoi!
<Ronnie> JFL draait weer
<timo^> ik denk dat we kunnen beginnen :)
<timo^> Ronnie: meh, alles is nu opgezet voor IRC
<MichaelTel> Goed bezig, Ronnie
<timo^> het zou veel gedoe zijn dat nu nog te doen...
<timo^> we gaan beginnen
<timo^> is iedereen er?
<timo^> dit is het kanaal voor vragen
<leoquant> o/
<timo^> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is timo^. Het kengetal is 2850483813490
<timo^> ;topic Hier kun je vragen stellen. Ze worden zo vlot mogelijk beantwoord
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Hier kun je vragen stellen. Ze worden zo vlot mogelijk beantwoord
<r0n__> Da's nieuw voor mij, ik deed het met RDP, zit ik hier niet voor niets :-)
<timo^> :)
<timo^> gaat het tot nog toe met het port forwarden?
<r0n__> Binnen een netwerk (lokaal dus) is dat toch niet nodig ?
<timo^> nee, dat wilde ik net zeggen ;)
<timo^> Zijn er hier Kubuntu gebruikers?
<StefandeVries> Gelukkig niet..
 * StefandeVries duikt :P
<leoquant> sst
 * timo^ duikt erachteraan. *PATS*
<leoquant> gnome hier
<timo^> oké
<leoquant> r0n__, zit op xubuntu?
<r0n__> Ja
<JanC> port forwarden is niet nodig als je telepathy tubes gebruikt...
<leoquant> timo^, gevonden hier
<leoquant> Starten met het opzetten van de VNC server doen we dat zonder security protocol?
<leoquant> of komt dat nog?
<timo^> nog wel
<leoquant> ok
<timo^> bij een eventueel vervolg een andere keer gaan we SSH gebruiken
<leoquant> ok
<JanC> empathy++  :P
<timo^> voor nu even niet, om het makkelijk te houden
<leoquant> prima
<r0n__> Nu zit ik via RDP een VNC te installeren :-)
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> wachtwoord is de enige optie? geen keyfile mogelijk?
<timo^> nope
<leoquant> ok timo^
<timo^> Vino is vreselijk eenvoudig
<leoquant> ja idd
<timo^> later gaan we met X11 VNC aan de gang
<timo^> maar die is weer vreselijk uitgebreid
<timo^> er is helaas geen tussenweg
<timo^> dus zo maar...
<leoquant> joo ツ
<leoquant> nu enter?
<r0n__> Kan je niet het gewone account gebruiken voor die PC op zolder ?
<timo^> De zojuist opgezetten server heeft gewoon een standaard account
<timo^> gebruikersnaam blijft leeg, wachtwoord heb je zelf gekozen
<timo^> dat voer je in
<timo^> niet meer, niet minder ;)
<leoquant> beetje eng dit
<timo^> het kan idd eng zijn
<timo^> ik raad deze methode ook niet erg aan om over het internet te gebruiken
<leoquant> iedereen waarschuwt hiervoor...,zelfs via home vind ik het brrr:
<leoquant> ssh lijkt me wel wat ツ
<leoquant> o ja windows en linux
<leoquant> gaat dat via putty?
<r0n__> Voor Win kan je RDP gebruiken (Remote Desktop Protocol)
<timo^> idd
<leoquant> gebruik jij dat nu r0n__ ?
<timo^> maar voor VNC zijn ook zeer goede clients voor windows
<r0n__> Ja, maar dat werkt net als Win zelf, gammel sessies blijven openstaan .....
<leoquant> wat is putty ook alweer dan?
<r0n__> putty is een soort remote terminal
<StefandeVries> SSH-client.
<JanC> PuTTY heeft ook plink en zo
<leoquant> juist ik heb dat ooit gewoon gebruikt, vroegah
<JanC> (SSH-connectie zonder shell)
<leoquant> sorry...ga door timo^
<r0n__> ff 3 maanden updates ophalen op de server (zucht .......)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ss wat betekent dat?
<leoquant> SSVNC
<leoquant> ben ik offline?
<timo^> SS staat in dit geval voor ssh/ssl
<r0n__> ja hoor
<leoquant> ff kijken
<leoquant> ok
<MichaelTel> Sjips.. Hoe weet timo^ mijn wachtwoord ;)
<timo^> dat was het jongens :)
<timo^> meer heb ik helaas niet in petto ;)
<timo^> met de uitloop hebben we toch nog SSL kunnen doen leoquant ;)
<r0n__> In de router staat alleen poort 80 (http) als forward, het probleem hier is, dat de server geen display heeft (gekregen defecte laptop).
<timo^> hm
<JanC> timo^: volgende keer ook VNC-over-telepathy-tubes?  ;)
<timo^> who says JanC ;)
<StefandeVries> timo^: ;endmeeting
<timo^> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2850483813490.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Vanavond is hier vanaf 19:30 een workshop Bureaublad op Afstand. Zie ook !workshops
<StefandeVries> Dank u :D
<leoquant> he nice
<timo^> astu
<RawChid> Mooi werk timo^
<timo^> danke
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> buigt diep
<StefandeVries> Leuk gedaan, timo^ :)
<timo^> doe maar niet leoquant, straks krijg ik nog teveel zelfvertrouwen ;)
<r0n__> Heb ik weer heel wat geleerd en kan ik weer aardig wat uitproberen (en de afsluit-bug in 12.10 omzeilen) BEDANKT TIMO !
<StefandeVries> timo^: da's juist goed, want je deed het goed :)
<timo^> r0n__: in theorie kun je ook poort 80 instellen in X11VNC
<timo^> dan kun je gewoon je portforward blijven doen
<MichaelTel> Goed gedaan timo^
<timo^> uiteraard dan wel 192.168.123.45:80 doen r0n__
<r0n__> Nee, mijn server mag niet van buitenuit te benaderen zijn, alleen als webserver mag dat.
<timo^> oké
<timo^> :)
<timo^> alle poorten kunnen in theorie
<r0n__> zie http://linux.lyp.nl
<timo^> en VNC draait op elk systeem, van iPhone tot Maemo :)
<leoquant> Idroy, net te laat! ツ
<leoquant> het was leuk net
<leoquant> welkom trouwens ツ
<Idroy> oh, wat heb ik gemist?
 * timo^ gebruikt VNC om van zijn mobiel af zijn PC te kunnen benaderen
<timo^> zie het topic Idroy
<leoquant> van alles vnc ssvnc
<Idroy> ah okay
<timo^> StefandeVries: ook Idroy leest je topics niet
<StefandeVries> Zuur.
<timo^> Gelukkig hebben we de foto's nog
<timo^> nee, de logs zelfs
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ......lol
<timo^> ;)
<Luckiboy> timo^, ik kon er niet bij zijn jammerlijk genoeg, wanneer komen de logs?
<timo^> nu
 * MichaelTel gaat zich inschrijven voor de volgende workshop
<leoquant> html!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Luckiboy> timo^, ok
<timo^> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log3603259238440.html
<leoquant> doorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<leoquant> commandoline, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Luckiboy> leoquant, jeeh!
<timo^> ende  http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log2850483813490.html
<r0n__> vino is een onbekend pakket (?)
<timo^> onbekend?
<leoquant> ?
<timo^> hoe bedoel je r0n__?
<commandoline> leoquant: wat is er :P?
<r0n__> sudo apt-get install vino, geeft pakket bestaat niet !
<leoquant> dat je html gaat doen commandoline
<commandoline> oh, wacht. Workshop html...
<leoquant> daar verheugen we ons op
<timo^> raar r0n__
<commandoline> ok :)
<timo^> al een sudo apt-get update gedaan?
* StefandeVries changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<MichaelTel> !workshops
<MwanzoBot> Voor een overzicht van alle voorbije, lopende en komende workshops hier, surf naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop.
<r0n__> Volgens synaptic is hij wel aanwezig (?) straks moet ik nog naar boven lopen :-)
<timo^> :)
<timo^> het is een pre-alpha he ;)
<r0n__> Beneden wel, maar de server is 12.04 !
<r0n__> Maar mogelijk is deze te veel aangepast, het is 75% XFCE en 25% Gnome/KDE ......
<leoquant> haha
<RawChid> Klinkt spannend :P
<leoquant> dat moet vreselijk zijn
 * timo^ heeft zijn pc maar eens uitgezet via VNC
<leoquant> lol
<timo^> r0n__: lol, ik heb ook mijn Ubuntu met Konversation vernaggeld
<RawChid> Hoe meer je in de Terminal werkt, hoe minder je afhankelijk van een Window Manager bent
<RawChid> Dus switchen wordt makkelijker
<leoquant> irssi screen
<timo^> irssi is een ram
<timo^> p
<leoquant> nee!
<RawChid> Oneens
<RawChid> Als je het eenmaal door hebt niet :P
<r0n__> Bij mij moet alles op de Win-98 manier, jammer dat XFCE 4.10 nog niet goed in Xuby zit (release van vandaag !!)
<timo^> ik heb liever KDE, hoewel Unity echt heel erg vooruit is gegaan!
<RawChid> Ik heb eraan toegegeven om maar af en toe te wennen aan iets nieuws. ZO werk ik nu met Unity :P
<Luckiboy> Unity is ook niet zo verkeerd
<leoquant> irssi rawks
<leoquant> weechat ook
<r0n__> Mogelijk ben ik te oud voor verandering, dit jaar hoop ik nog 60 te worden .....
<RawChid> Nee, maar wel een verandering Luckiboy
<RawChid> En ik mis nog steeds een soort van Menu ofzo
<Luckiboy> De dash?
<RawChid> Laatst wilde ik kijken welke spelletjes ik kon spelen
<RawChid> Hoe vogel ik dat uit met de Dash?
<Luckiboy> volgens mij kan je onderaan, apps aanklikken, en dan de categorie "games"
<RawChid> Ik bedoel, bladeren door ge-installeerde apps zonder te weten hoe ze heten enzo
<RawChid> Dat kan ik niet vinden Luckiboy
<RawChid> Oh wacht
<RawChid> Naast het huis-icoontje...
<RawChid> Denk dat ik het nu vind
<Idroy> yep
 * timo^ gaat aan z'n toetje
<timo^> :P
<RawChid> Nice, weer wat geleerd. Thnx Lucki
<Luckiboy> Astu RawChid
<RawChid> Even klikken, maar dan heb je ook wat :P
<leoquant> RawChid, !
<leoquant> de wiki is mooi geworden zo
<leoquant> beter
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad :)
<Luckiboy> Je werkt met unity idd heel veel met de muis
<leoquant> minder gelul
<StefandeVries> Ghehe
<leoquant> dank je wel nog
<RawChid> Dankje, ik ben nog niet helemaal tevreden, maar dit idd een verbetering
<leoquant> zeker!
<RawChid> EN oud gelul heb ik een beetje verhuisd naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Missie
<leoquant> gezien! lol
<leoquant> goed ik ga
<RawChid> Truste
<StefandeVries> Tot later, leoquant.
<leoquant> voetbal denk ik zo
<Luckiboy> doei leoquant
<leoquant> of.....
<MichaelTel> Fijne avond leoquant
<leoquant> doeg!
<Luckiboy> RawChid, nog even een tip voor de mwanzo pagina, is het niet handig om de contactmanieren gelijk op de beginpagina te zetten?
<Luckiboy> Het is een tip, ik hoor graag je feedback :)
<RawChid> Zou kunnen, daar stonden ze eerst juist :P
<RawChid> Had het op een aparte pagina gezet om het wat korter te maken
<RawChid> Heb geen hele sterke mening hierin...
<Luckiboy> Ja, is waar
<RawChid> Maar misschien sowieso op de voorpagina noemen dat we vooral op IRC te vinden zijn...
<r0n__> Voor Xubuntu: in terminal vino-preferences, dan pas verder !
<Luckiboy> Ja, en misschien een verwijzing naar de contact pagina IN DE TEKST, voor degene die over het menubalkje heenkijken
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even gezellig voor de buis hangen, tot later
<r0n__> Heren, een prettige voortzetting van het verse weekeinde, doei
<RawChid> Dag r0n__!
<RawChid> Dag Luckiboy!
<RawChid> EN ik heb de voorpagina aangepast
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-05-20
<jhg_> hoi
<StefandeVries> Hallo jhg_ :)
<timo^> hoi jhg_
<timo^> doei jhg_ :P
<StefandeVries> lol :P
<timo^> je moet hem ook niet zo laten schrikken xD
<StefandeVries> Ja, ik kan 't ook niet helpen xD
<CasW> Hij schrok gewoon zó van jouw (smiley-) gezicht ;)
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant :)
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> dag bril
<smile> bye :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-13
<_WolfeZ_> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> hee
<leoquant> roaring wolve ツ
<_WolfeZ_> Was zo net weer harde net split. Heb ik nog nooit last van gehad :)
<leoquant> ja, ik werd er ag gegooid
<leoquant> f
<leoquant> niet zo mooi allemaal
<_WolfeZ_> Klopt, zouden ze  weer bezig zijn met ddos? Denk het niet
<leoquant> schijnt toch zo te zijn...:/
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: Hoe weet je dat?
<leoquant> via freenode= #freenode
<leoquant> ik verkoop meestal geen onzin :P
<_WolfeZ_> haha
<leoquant> mwanzo gaat goed _WolfeZ_ ?
<_WolfeZ_> leoquant: ??
<leoquant> _WolfeZ_, ??
<leoquant> hoe vind je mwanzo?
<leoquant> opmerkingen/raad/adviezen/tips ツ
<_WolfeZ_> Oh zo, heb er nog erg weinig van gemerkt eerlijk gezegd! Naar mijn idee is het  een beetje "DOOD" hier
<leoquant> ooops....
<leoquant> ja, het is meer een overleg kanaal idd, dan een support kanaal
<_WolfeZ_> En ik merk ook weinig verschil tussen mwanzo leden en normale leden!
<leoquant> Nou vind ik commandoline toch ff anders dan anderen hoor :P
<leoquant> die les van zaterdag...pff
<_WolfeZ_> Oke maar neem lordievader, aan hem heb ik toch wel het meeste gehad!
<leoquant> via #ubuntu-nl bedoel je?
<_WolfeZ_> Jep
<leoquant> dit is de bijdraag groep. dat klopt
<leoquant> support=onderdeel
<leoquant> van mwanzo
<_WolfeZ_> En neem nou dit, python is standaard geinstaleerd op ubuntu veel ubuntu dingen zijn geschreven in python. En toch vroeg ik laatst iets over python, dat mocht niet want dat gaat niet over ubuntu. Ik vind python toch een groot tandwiel in ubuntu
<leoquant> ok
<_WolfeZ_> Maar dat zal ik wel verkeerd hebben.
<leoquant> welnee
<leoquant> maar er is een python channel
<leoquant> dat weer wel
<_WolfeZ_> Klopt, maar zo iets moet ook besproken kunnen worden op ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> ach
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> Niks moet.
<commandoline> Python  is ontopic  in, zeg, #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #python-nl. In #ubuntu-nl gaat het echt over (ondersteuning rond) Ubuntu.
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat heb ik destijds ook verteld.
<StefandeVries> Maar ja.
* Luckiboy changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Meer informatie: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Luckiboy> hannie: Vraagje, jouw workshop kan nog steeds plaatsvinden op woensdag de 22e?
<Luckiboy> Dan zet ik het alvast op de wiki.
<hannie> Luckiboy, ik was net van plan je te pingen
<hannie> In principe is de 22e ok, maar ik wil nog even uitstel van beslissing tot morgen
<Luckiboy> Oké, prima.
<Luckiboy> Dan wacht ik er nog even mee.
<hannie> omdat ik mogelijk van 16 tot 21 mei bezet ben en dan niet kan voorbereiden
<hannie> Ik zal het je morgen laten weten, ok?
<Luckiboy> Is goed.
<hannie> merci
<Luckiboy> In principe kan ik ook die week mijn workshop geven, dus als het nodig is switchen we gewoon even.
<hannie> ah, mooi. Misschien is het dan handig dat nu meteen te doen, want een week later kan ik zeker
<Luckiboy> Oké, geen probleem.
<hannie> ik kijk even op Mwanzo workshops
<Luckiboy> Ik doe het dan wel op donderdagavond, dat komt me beter uit.
<hannie> en ik op woensdag 5 juni v.a. 19:30?
<hannie> sorry, wo 29 mei
<Luckiboy> Prima.
<hannie> Ik noteer 29 mei in mijn agenda
<Luckiboy> Heb je een mooie zin voor onder het kopje "onderwerp"?
<Luckiboy> Van jouw workshop dan.
<hannie> Ik denk zo even na, momentje...
<hannie> Ik dacht aan: Workshop voor beginnende Ubuntu-gebruikers
<hannie> Dat is iets anders dan Ubuntu voor beginners omdat
<hannie> nieuwe ubuntu-gebruikers geen beginners hoeven te zijn
<Luckiboy> Dat hangt er van af, versta je onder "beginners" "beginners met Linux" of "Beginners met Ubuntu".
<Luckiboy> Die laatste is hetzelfde als de "nieuwe" gebruiker.
<hannie> Het kunnen ervaren pc-gebruikers zijn (Windows, Mac OS2)
<hannie> Mensen die overstappen hebben toch al veel kennis in huis
<hannie> Vandaar "beginnende UBUNTU-gebruikers
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat je je daar het beste op kan richten, mensen die voor de eerste keer een PC in huis nemen installeren zelden gelijk Ubuntu.
<hannie> ik weet niet wie zich in zullen schrijven maar als je het voor echte beginnende pc-gebruikers doet...
<hannie> is het natuurlijk een ander soort workshop
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar ik denk dat echt beginnende pc-gebruikers IRC niet kennen.
<hannie> Moet ik mij in de voorbereiding dus richten op echte beginners (ongeacht het OS)?
<Luckiboy> Ik denk het juist niet.
<Luckiboy> Echte beginners (met de pc) zul je niet vinden op irc, denk ik.
<hannie> Dat kan. Dus toch voor beginnende Ubuntu-gebruikers met pc-ervaring
<Luckiboy> Yep.
<hannie> Ok, dan lijkt mij die eerste titel toch goed.
<Luckiboy> Dat is de meest voorkomende situatie, en dus ook het meest zinvol om te geven. :)
<Luckiboy> Ok.
<hannie> Ja, ik was al een beetje aan het voorbereiden en wil ook b.v dual-boot bespreken
<hannie> Alleen al over installatie valt heel wat te zeggen
<Luckiboy> Ze staan er op: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<hannie> ok, ff F5
<hannie> mooi zo! Nu kan ik er niet meer onderuit ;)
<Luckiboy> :P
<RawChid> Whoei!
<Luckiboy> :P ?
<RawChid> Oh sorry, een uiting van blijheid vanwege de workshops :P
<Luckiboy> lol
<Luckiboy> Hoi MichaelTel en leoquant.
<leoquant> hoi
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Het programma is voorlopig alweer aardig gevult: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/ :)
<lordnoid> gevuld
<Luckiboy> Oh, inderdaad. :/
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond iedereen
<Luckiboy> Hoi MichaelTel.
<RawChid> Dag MichaelTelefoon
<RawChid> 5
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-14
<leoquant> Luckiboy, je doet het super
<leoquant> nog vragen/opmerkingen?
<leoquant> ok
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-15
<Seleukus> Is deze communtiy nog active?
<Luckiboy> leoquant: Geen vragen. ;)
<leoquant> mooi :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-16
<leoquant> #ubuntu-nl
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-18
<leoquant> even vriendelijk tegen lordievader doen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-05-19
<leoquant> hee moderator
<MichaelTel> Ssstt.. Die slapen nog ;)
<Timo> Goedemorgen.
<MichaelTel> Goedemorgen.
<Timo> Ha MichaelTel :)
<leoquant> tjonge oftc is ook wat hoor
<leoquant> freenode rawks
<Timo> Ik ken ook nauwelijks (of eigenlijk gewoon geen) kanalen die op OFTC zitten.
<leoquant> de site ziet er goed uit
<leoquant> de info klopt op zich ook
<leoquant> maar..
<leoquant> tja
<leoquant> een nick cert maken gaat
<leoquant> de verbinding is een chaos
<leoquant> zou mooi zijn als de cc een server bouwde
<leoquant> cc=chaos cl. berlin
<leoquant> Timo: is https ook wat voor het forum?
<Timo> Daarvoor moet je bij het serverteam zijn leoquant
<Timo> Maar ik ben voor.
<Timo> Maar we zijn daarvoor geloof ik ook afhankelijk van de HCC, dus als zij niet meewerken kunnen wij ook niets.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> kun je single sign on inloggen op t forum?
<leoquant> zo ja, dat verloopt toch plain?
<leoquant> uh niet plain
<Timo> Ja, het forum snapt OpenID
<Timo> En dan word je doorgeleid naar de provider van die OpenID, dus als die beveiligd is, verloopt het via SSL (geloof ik).
<leoquant> opgelost dan imo
<leoquant> veel leden zullen dat niet gebruiken/snappen soi
<commandoline> https kan wel. We gebruiken het voor het inloggen in drupal, bijv. Ubuntu NL heeft alleen wel een zelfondertekend certificaat, dat browsers dus niet direct accepteren.
<commandoline> (eentje die ondertekent is door een CA kost geld (meestal, tenminste.))
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-05-12
<chas3r_> :/
